# Video camera nella stanza da letto ...



## riccardo1973 (25 Novembre 2016)

Un caro amico d'infanzia, direi fratello per il nostro rapporto, mi ha confessato dei sospetti riguardo alla moglie. Dice che è diventata scostante, a letto e fuori, ha comportamenti strani: ha messo password al cellulare, non lo fa più utilizzare alla figlia di 10 anni per giocare dicendo che funziona male con le applicazioni scaricate, è più curata e truccata del solito (dico che è una bella donna sui 35 anni che non passa inosservata). Mi dice anche che lavorando part time solo di pomeriggio, le mattine, portata la figlia a scuola rimane a casa sola. Niente di strano a parte che non fanno sesso da 3 mesi e che a lei sembra tutto normale. A questo punto mi confessa che lunedì mattina (ha aspettato 4 giorni x parlarne con me tanto è stato scioccante) ha utilizzato la sua Go Pro, una piccola videocamera, nascosta bene nella camera da letto. Il filmato di circa 2 h che non mi ha fatto visionare per privacy ed anche perchè degno di un film porno a detta sua, riportava la seguente storia:
si vede lei che torna a casa dopo aver portato la figlia a scuola, gira per un pò in camera, sistema le lenzuola, apre la finestra e spruzza del profumo in giro....si sente suonare il citofono, lei va ad aprire. In camera entrano lei e lui, l'inquilino del piano di sopra, sposato con due figli piccoli, sui 40 anni, mai avuto rapporti di amicizia o altro solo brevi saluti alle assemblee di condominio...Si spogliano, si baciano e toccano, lui la prende in tutti i modi possibili, posizioni mai accettate e fatte con il marito, sesso orale completo, anche questo mai accettato con lui, almeno non fino alla fine, poi ancora peggio restano abbracciati a coccolarsi per circa mezz'ora. 
Lui è rimasto sconvolto, sembra uno zombie, non sa cosa fare. E' una persona molto razionale e diplomatica, ancora non ha realizzato secondo me la situazione. La cosa che più mi spaventa è che ha intenzione di filmarli ancora...e non capisco il motivo visto che le prove per una eventuale separazione le ha. Mi sono anche sfogato sul tradimento della mia compagna per farlo sentire meno inadeguato, anche se la sua situazione è sconvolgente, io sono stato male al solo pensiero di saperla a letto con un altro mentre lui ha un filmato integrale e vuole continuare a farsi del male filmandoli ancora...Non ho parole, mi dispiace sia capitato a lui ed in questo modo.


----------



## marietto (25 Novembre 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Un caro amico d'infanzia, direi fratello per il nostro rapporto, mi ha confessato dei sospetti riguardo alla moglie. Dice che è diventata scostante, a letto e fuori, ha comportamenti strani: ha messo password al cellulare, non lo fa più utilizzare alla figlia di 10 anni per giocare dicendo che funziona male con le applicazioni scaricate, è più curata e truccata del solito (dico che è una bella donna sui 35 anni che non passa inosservata). Mi dice anche che lavorando part time solo di pomeriggio, le mattine, portata la figlia a scuola rimane a casa sola. Niente di strano a parte che non fanno sesso da 3 mesi e che a lei sembra tutto normale. A questo punto mi confessa che lunedì mattina (ha aspettato 4 giorni x parlarne con me tanto è stato scioccante) ha utilizzato la sua Go Pro, una piccola videocamera, nascosta bene nella camera da letto. Il filmato di circa 2 h che non mi ha fatto visionare per privacy ed anche perchè degno di un film porno a detta sua, riportava la seguente storia:
> si vede lei che torna a casa dopo aver portato la figlia a scuola, gira per un pò in camera, sistema le lenzuola, apre la finestra e spruzza del profumo in giro....si sente suonare il citofono, lei va ad aprire. In camera entrano lei e lui, l'inquilino del piano di sopra, sposato con due figli piccoli, sui 40 anni, mai avuto rapporti di amicizia o altro solo brevi saluti alle assemblee di condominio...Si spogliano, si baciano e toccano, lui la prende in tutti i modi possibili, posizioni mai accettate e fatte con il marito, sesso orale completo, anche questo mai accettato con lui, almeno non fino alla fine, poi ancora peggio restano abbracciati a coccolarsi per circa mezz'ora.
> Lui è rimasto sconvolto, sembra uno zombie, non sa cosa fare. E' una persona molto razionale e diplomatica, ancora non ha realizzato secondo me la situazione. La cosa che più mi spaventa è che ha intenzione di filmarli ancora...e non capisco il motivo visto che le prove per una eventuale separazione le ha. Mi sono anche sfogato sul tradimento della mia compagna per farlo sentire meno inadeguato, anche se la sua situazione è sconvolgente, io sono stato male al solo pensiero di saperla a letto con un altro mentre lui ha un filmato integrale e vuole continuare a farsi del male filmandoli ancora...Non ho parole, mi dispiace sia capitato a lui ed in questo modo.


Secondo lui, perchè ha bisogno di riprenderli ancora? A cosa gli dovrebbe servire? Te lo ha detto?


----------



## spleen (25 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Secondo lui, perchè ha bisogno di riprenderli ancora? A cosa gli dovrebbe servire? Te lo ha detto?


Sarà un po cuckold, se è così sta realizzando il sogno della sua vita.... 

a parte gli scherzi, al suo posto mi pianificherei una uscita di scena coi fiocchi.


----------



## delfino curioso (25 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Sarà un po cuckold, se è così sta realizzando il sogno della sua vita....
> 
> a parte gli scherzi, al suo posto mi pianificherei una uscita di scena coi fiocchi.


Bisogna capire se vuol lasciarla o meno visto che hanno un figlio piccolo.
Se vuole uscire dal matrimonio senza rimetterci anche le "penne" informarsi di cosa può utilizzare come prova in giudizio.
In questo momento è totalmente "sconnesso" ed ha bisogno di un amico come te che lo guidi e non gli faccia commettere "errori".
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Un caro amico d'infanzia, direi fratello per il nostro rapporto, mi ha confessato dei sospetti riguardo alla moglie. Dice che è diventata scostante, a letto e fuori, ha comportamenti strani: ha messo password al cellulare, non lo fa più utilizzare alla figlia di 10 anni per giocare dicendo che funziona male con le applicazioni scaricate, è più curata e truccata del solito (dico che è una bella donna sui 35 anni che non passa inosservata). Mi dice anche che lavorando part time solo di pomeriggio, le mattine, portata la figlia a scuola rimane a casa sola. Niente di strano a parte che non fanno sesso da 3 mesi e che a lei sembra tutto normale. A questo punto mi confessa che lunedì mattina (ha aspettato 4 giorni x parlarne con me tanto è stato scioccante) ha utilizzato la sua Go Pro, una piccola videocamera, nascosta bene nella camera da letto. Il filmato di circa 2 h che non mi ha fatto visionare per privacy ed anche perchè degno di un film porno a detta sua, riportava la seguente storia:
> si vede lei che torna a casa dopo aver portato la figlia a scuola, gira per un pò in camera, sistema le lenzuola, apre la finestra e spruzza del profumo in giro....si sente suonare il citofono, lei va ad aprire. In camera entrano lei e lui, l'inquilino del piano di sopra, sposato con due figli piccoli, sui 40 anni, mai avuto rapporti di amicizia o altro solo brevi saluti alle assemblee di condominio...Si spogliano, si baciano e toccano, lui la prende in tutti i modi possibili, posizioni mai accettate e fatte con il marito, sesso orale completo, anche questo mai accettato con lui, almeno non fino alla fine, poi ancora peggio restano abbracciati a coccolarsi per circa mezz'ora.
> Lui è rimasto sconvolto, sembra uno zombie, non sa cosa fare. E' una persona molto razionale e diplomatica, ancora non ha realizzato secondo me la situazione. La cosa che più mi spaventa è che ha intenzione di filmarli ancora...e non capisco il motivo visto che le prove per una eventuale separazione le ha. Mi sono anche sfogato sul tradimento della mia compagna per farlo sentire meno inadeguato, anche se la sua situazione è sconvolgente, io sono stato male al solo pensiero di saperla a letto con un altro mentre lui ha un filmato integrale e vuole continuare a farsi del male filmandoli ancora...Non ho parole, mi dispiace sia capitato a lui ed in questo modo.


Non capisco nemmeno io perché filmarli ancora, ha la possibilità di chiedere la separazione o comunque di dire alla moglie che ha scoperto la tresca con il vicino e chiederle spiegazioni ( per quanto ci sia poco da dire :singleeye: )


----------



## marietto (25 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Sarà un po cuckold, se è così sta realizzando il sogno della sua vita....
> 
> a parte gli scherzi, al suo posto mi pianificherei una uscita di scena coi fiocchi.



Detto tra noi pure io, e di quelle memorabili. So di essere in minoranza su certe cose, ma farei scoppiare una bomba di quelle che ne parlano ancora tra vent'anni....


----------



## Tradito? (25 Novembre 2016)

Deve tornare a casa improvvisamente con testimoni e lei è fregata


----------



## marietto (25 Novembre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Deve tornare a casa improvvisamente con testimoni e lei è fregata


Ecco, questa potrebbe non essere una cattiva idea, digli di informarsi da un legale...


----------



## ilnikko (25 Novembre 2016)

In un eventuale tribunale starei all'occhio....mi sembra che non si possa e sia addirittura violazione della privacy, pensa te che cazzo di paradosso. Sicuramente avrei il coltello dalla parte del manico nel caso la signora volesse fare la stronza. Comunque non riprenderei piu', tanto il repertorio l'ha fatto tutto, che c'è da sapere ancora...della serie facciamoci del male.


----------



## kikko64 (25 Novembre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Deve tornare a casa improvvisamente con testimoni e lei è fregata


Questa è la migliore di tutte ... e soprattutto non rischierebbe una denuncia per violazione della privacy.


----------



## kikko64 (25 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Bisogna capire se vuol lasciarla o meno visto che hanno un figlio piccolo.
> *Se vuole uscire dal matrimonio senza rimetterci anche le "penne" informarsi di cosa può utilizzare come prova in giudizio.*
> In questo momento è totalmente "sconnesso" ed ha bisogno di un amico come te che lo guidi e non gli faccia commettere "errori".
> In bocca al lupo.


Il filmato no di sicuro ... 
Per fare "videosorveglianza", anche in casa propria, bisognerebbe mettere un cartello all'ingresso che avverte chi sta entrando che quella è un'area videosorvegliata ...

Portare in tribunale un video girato di nascosto non mi pare una buona idea ...

E aggiungo : MAI e poi MAI far sapere alla moglie dell'esistenza del filmato !!!


----------



## ilnikko (25 Novembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Il filmato no di sicuro ...
> Per fare "videosorveglianza", anche in casa propria, bisognerebbe mettere un cartello all'ingresso che avverte chi sta entrando che quella è un'area videosorvegliata ...
> 
> Portare in tribunale un video girato di nascosto non mi pare una buona idea ...
> ...


esatto


----------



## kikko64 (25 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> esatto


Insisto : cogliere la moglie in flagranza di "reato" è la cosa migliore in assoluto ... 
ma è anche il metodo più rapido, efficiente ed efficace per distruggere un matrimonio ... 
riconciliarsi dopo una cosa del genere la vedo molto dura, quindi lui deve essere ben consapevole del fatto che con un'azione del genere inbocca, molto probabilmente, una strada senza ritorno verso la separazione ...


----------



## marietto (25 Novembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Insisto : cogliere la moglie in flagranza di "reato" è la cosa migliore in assoluto ...
> ma è anche il metodo più rapido, efficiente ed efficace per distruggere un matrimonio ...
> riconciliarsi dopo una cosa del genere la vedo molto dura, quindi lui deve essere ben consapevole del fatto che con un'azione del genere inbocca, molto probabilmente, una strada senza ritorno verso la separazione ...


Oddio... Va tenuto conto che dopo aver visto un filmato con tutto il repertorio serve uno stomaco di ferro per restare, inoltre, l'amante sta al piano di sopra... Quindi: o stai con lei 24/24, o come vai a lavorare tempo due settimane max...


----------



## delfino curioso (25 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Detto tra noi pure io, e di quelle memorabili. So di essere in minoranza su certe cose, ma farei scoppiare una bomba di quelle che ne parlano ancora tra vent'anni....



Lo sai che è anch'io come primo impulso ho pensato la stessa cosa?????
Poi visto che sono fautore del dialogo (prima non dopo.....) ho represso l'intinto a favore della razionalità.
Però in una storia del genere come fai a trovare un che di razionale?????
Vedere dell'immagini di tua moglie che diventa una "porno star" (ma poi perché con un altro), in più nel tuo letto  deve essere stata durissima c'è da perdere la ragione.
Sono curioso di sapere, un volta che la bomba scoppierà, le motivazioni (saranno sempre le stesse????).


----------



## delfino curioso (25 Novembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Il filmato no di sicuro ...
> Per fare "videosorveglianza", anche in casa propria, bisognerebbe mettere un cartello all'ingresso che avverte chi sta entrando che quella è un'area videosorvegliata ...
> 
> Portare in tribunale un video girato di nascosto non mi pare una buona idea ...
> ...


In questo caso che si fa "investigatore privato"????? la vedo male.


----------



## trilobita (25 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Lo sai che è anch'io come primo impulso ho pensato la stessa cosa?????
> Poi visto che sono fautore del dialogo (prima non dopo.....) ho represso l'intinto a favore della razionalità.
> Però in una storia del genere come fai a trovare un che di razionale?????
> Vedere dell'immagini di tua moglie che diventa una "porno star" (ma poi perché con un altro), in più nel tuo letto  deve essere stata durissima c'è da perdere la ragione.
> Sono curioso di sapere, un volta che la bomba scoppierà, le motivazioni (saranno sempre le stesse????).


In più deve riuscire a non farle capire che lui sa qualcosa.....


----------



## delfino curioso (25 Novembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Insisto : cogliere la moglie in flagranza di "reato" è la cosa migliore in assoluto ...
> ma è anche il metodo più rapido, efficiente ed efficace per distruggere un matrimonio ...
> riconciliarsi dopo una cosa del genere la vedo molto dura, quindi lui deve essere ben consapevole del fatto che con un'azione del genere inbocca, molto probabilmente, una strada senza ritorno verso la separazione ...



Penso che nessuno possa "digerire" una cosa del genere quindi non credo che ci siano tante alternative.



marietto ha detto:


> Oddio... Va tenuto conto che dopo aver visto un filmato con tutto il repertorio serve uno stomaco di ferro per restare, inoltre, l'amante sta al piano di sopra... Quindi: o stai con lei 24/24, o come vai a lavorare tempo due settimane max...


Inconcepibile vivere così, già sarà difficile per lui non far succedere un casino "vero"



trilobita ha detto:


> In più deve riuscire a non farle capire che lui sa qualcosa.....


Per come sono fatto io avrei dovuto organizzarmi un viaggio all'estero..........e stare via una decina di giorni minimo......, fare le cose che mi rilassano e poi tornare a mente "fresca" (eviterei così una strage.....).


----------



## danny (25 Novembre 2016)

La guardi e riguardi proprio perché sei sconvolto.
Perché dalle immagini cerchi di estrarre la parte sconosciuta di tua moglie.
Sei sconvolto perché non la riconosci, e proprio negando quello che è stato finora ti sembra impossibile quello che sta accadendo.
Lo stato di shock ti impedisce di reagire come si dovrebbe.
E' inutile disquisire sul perché riprendere nuovamente la scena.
Lui si è già fatto male la prima volta che ha visto quella immagini.
Nel riproporle tenta di riportare tutto nella consuetudine, ed è dalla consuetudine che deriva la comprensione di quello che è accaduto e le reazioni per uscirne fuori.
Io non ho visto porno ma ho trovato le foto.
Ma già vedere loro abbracciati mi sconvolse: fino a che non arrivai a quelle immagini tutto rimaneva avvolto nella nebbia. Guardare quelle foto era come vedere un extraterrestre in tangenziale.
Non mi sembrava possibile.
Trovai anche delle foto di nudo.
Indugiai sulla camera cercando di cogliere i particolari.
Stavo cercando di cogliere la parte sconosciuta di lei.
Non ero lucido, esattamente come se fossi stato vittima di un incidente.
La sensazione successiva, nelle settimane successive, fu di rassicurazione: incredibilmente avere davanti a me quelle foto mi aveva rassicurato.
Finalmente avevo dato un'identità a un'angoscia. La trovavo lì, visibile.
Era come visualizzare il mostro nascosto nell'ombra. 
Peggio, molto peggio la paura del buio che il mostro che finalmente sei in grado di vedere.
Quando quelle foto cominciarono a disgustarmi capii che ero uscito dallo shock e avevo preso coscienza di quello che era successo.


----------



## marietto (25 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Vedere dell'immagini di tua moglie che diventa una "porno star" (ma poi perché con un altro)


Mi risulta che sia una cosa abbastanza comune sia per le donne che per gli uomini (piuttosto contenuti con il/la coniuge, senza freni fuori dal rapporto ufficiale.

In qualche modo nel loro profondo ritengono di perdere il rispetto dell'altro se richiedono o eseguono atti sessuali "forti", quindi temono il giudizio del coniuge. Invece del giudizio/rispetto dell'amante non frega mazza, quindi si sentono liberi/e.

Credo che gli americani/inglesi lo chiamino Madonna/Whore Complex, ma potrei sbagliarmi...

Per me sarebbe comunque una circostanza imperdonabile, in base alla quale non ci sarebbero possibilità di riconciliazione, ma ognuno e fatto a modo suo...


----------



## marietto (25 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Lo sai che è anch'io come primo impulso ho pensato la stessa cosa?????
> Poi visto che sono fautore del dialogo (prima non dopo.....) ho represso l'intinto a favore della razionalità.
> Però in una storia del genere come fai a trovare un che di razionale?????
> Vedere dell'immagini di tua moglie che diventa una "porno star" (ma poi perché con un altro), in più nel tuo letto  deve essere stata durissima c'è da perdere la ragione.
> Sono curioso di sapere, un volta che la bomba scoppierà, le motivazioni (saranno sempre le stesse????).


Francamente, avendo il tempo di "raffreddarsi" mi darei una calmata unicamente per la presenza di bambini.

In mancanza di prole credo che me ne sbatterei anche di denunce per violazione della privacy...


----------



## danny (25 Novembre 2016)

Purtroppo il vicino di casa così come il collega di lavoro sono due situazioni difficilissime da gestire.
Anche dovesse emergere tutto, loro avranno sempre modo di vedersi, di trovarsi facilmente.
O di mettersi d'accordo anche per vedersi altrove.
Non puoi tenerli facilmente lontani: ci vuole la volontà di entrambi perché accada, e di solito questa non c'è.
L'istinto dice di far saltare il banco.
Tornare a casa con una scusa insieme a un testimone qualsiasi e trovarli a letto.
Oppure fare in modo che sia qualcun altro a trovarli.
Mai e ripeto mai mettere dire che si sono carpite immagini con la GOPRO:  mai svelare di essere venuto a conoscenza delle cosa e di averli spiati, tutto deve avvenire per caso.
Non sono prove che possano servire, si può rischiare una denuncia per violazione della privacy (anche da lui), cosa in certi casi anche grave penalmente, se si venisse a sapere per esempio che il video è stato condiviso o fatto visionare ad altri, e inoltre non esiste la necessità di portare prove dell'adulterio per la separazione.
Evitano solo l'addebito, con il lungo iter della giudiziale però.
L'addebito evita - se accolto - di dover pagare gli alimenti a lei. Nient'altro.
Se vi sono le condizioni per il pagamento, si intende.


----------



## delfino curioso (25 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Purtroppo il vicino di casa così come il collega di lavoro sono due situazioni difficilissime da gestire.
> Anche dovesse emergere tutto, loro avranno sempre modo di vedersi, di trovarsi facilmente.
> O di mettersi d'accordo anche per vedersi altrove.
> Non puoi tenerli facilmente lontani: ci vuole la volontà di entrambi perché accada, e di solito questa non c'è.
> ...


Ma hai capito che cazzo bisogna fare per non essere "cornuto e maziato" per la legge Italiana.
Danny qua il problema è come affronterà, dopo aver visto un video porno con protagonista la moglie, il momento del confronto.
Se ha un poco di sangue nelle vene può fare un macello (quando la testa parte sono "cazzi").


----------



## danny (25 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ma hai capito che *cazzo bisogna fare per non essere "cornuto e maziato" per la legge Italiana.*
> Danny qua il problema è come affronterà, dopo aver visto un video porno con protagonista la moglie, il momento del confronto.
> Se ha un poco di sangue nelle vene può fare un macello (quando la testa parte sono "cazzi").


1) Per la legge il tradimento non conta più un cazzo o quasi. Quando io ho scoperto tutto mi sono anche dovuto rendere conto che se me ne fossi andato avrei perso la casa, la convivenza con la figlia e avrei dovuto passare i soldi per la piccola (giusto) e per la moglie con reddito più basso oltre a pagare avvocato per lunga giudiziale dato che lei si opponeva a una consensuale. Io di mio non avevo nulla, e questo, oltre al desiderio di stare con mia figlia, mi ha fatto reprimere gli impulsi. Per alcune cose in fase successiva posso dire che è stata la soluzione migliore, per altre no. Ma ormai la frittata è fatta, non puoi più riavere le uova intere.
2) Il video porno non c'entra granché. Non è la prima persona a cui capita questo accidente. Il problema è la gestione dell'eventuale incontro diretto. Anche a me tale situazione è capitata e per esperienza posso dire che le tue reazioni sono inaspettate. Io ho parlato al telefono nell'attesa con alcuni vecchi forumisti preoccupati e mi sono dichiarato sereno e tranquillo. Ero da solo in un parcheggio. Dopo, quando li vidi arrivare, fu tutta una sequenza che risultò inaspettata anche per me. Però l'aggressività fu solo verbale. Non sono aggressivo fisicamente, non alzo le mani, non sono portato a farlo. Ma sicuramente alzai parecchio la voce. Questo non si può impedire. L'esito dipenderà dalla volontà di stemperare l'energia accumulata da parte di tutti gli attori. Se la moglie o peggio l'amante dovessero rispondere a tono, ovviamente la situazione potrebbe evolvere anche in peggio. Non si può prevedere prima. Chi sta dall'altra parte dovrebbe essere così intelligente da chinare la testa, accettare lo sfogo e tentare tutte le scuse possibili.
Chi è tradito dovrebbe saper gestire la sua parte fisica e limitarsi a sfogarsi solo verbalmente o contro oggetti.


----------



## ologramma (25 Novembre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Deve tornare a casa improvvisamente con testimoni e lei è fregata


.
meglio deve sorprenderli e guardandoli fa vedere tutto il disprezzo per averlo tradito e averlo fatto (mi sembra ) nel letto coniugale e lasciarla sola ha rimuginare dell'accaduto.
Ma che è una storia di Alta infedeltà ricordate Tebe che ne era appassionata?


----------



## ologramma (25 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> 1) Per la legge il tradimento non conta più un cazzo o quasi. Quando io ho scoperto tutto mi sono anche dovuto rendere conto che se me ne fossi andato avrei perso la casa, la convivenza con la figlia e avrei dovuto passare i soldi per la piccola (giusto) e per la moglie con reddito più basso oltre a pagare avvocato per lunga giudiziale dato che lei si opponeva a una consensuale. Io di mio non avevo nulla, e questo, oltre al desiderio di stare con mia figlia, mi ha fatto reprimere gli impulsi. Per alcune cose in fase successiva posso dire che è stata la soluzione migliore, per altre no. Ma ormai la frittata è fatta, non puoi più riavere le uova intere.
> 2) Il video porno non c'entra granché. Non è la prima persona a cui capita questo accidente. Il problema è la gestione dell'eventuale incontro diretto. Anche a me tale situazione è capitata e per esperienza posso dire che le tue reazioni sono inaspettate. Io ho parlato al telefono nell'attesa con alcuni vecchi forumisti preoccupati e mi sono dichiarato sereno e tranquillo. Ero da solo in un parcheggio. Dopo, quando li vidi arrivare, fu tutta una sequenza che risultò inaspettata anche per me. Però l'aggressività fu solo verbale. Non sono aggressivo fisicamente, non alzo le mani, non sono portato a farlo. Ma sicuramente alzai parecchio la voce. Questo non si può impedire. L'esito dipenderà dalla volontà di stemperare l'energia accumulata da parte di tutti gli attori. Se la moglie o peggio l'amante dovessero rispondere a tono, ovviamente la situazione potrebbe evolvere anche in peggio. Non si può prevedere prima. Chi sta dall'altra parte dovrebbe essere così intelligente da chinare la testa, accettare lo sfogo e tentare tutte le scuse possibili.
> Chi è tradito dovrebbe saper gestire la sua parte fisica e limitarsi a sfogarsi solo verbalmente o contro oggetti.


.
ricordo la tua situazione essendo io dalla altra parte mi immedesimai nel caso fossi stato scoperto e provai un brivido lungo la schiena .
Non so cosa avrei fatto e detto se l'avessi scoperto ma ripensando e avendolo scritto sopra , sarei stato , si incazzato nero, ma calmo e avrei manifestato il mio disprezzo per aver scoperto la tresca e me ne sarei andato via per un po da casa , almeno vedrei cosa provava lei del mio abbandono poi chissà ma queste sono congetture del dire e del fare e come si dice sempre dovrei trovarmici per saperlo


----------



## delfino curioso (25 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> 1) Per la legge il tradimento non conta più un cazzo o quasi. Quando io ho scoperto tutto mi sono anche dovuto rendere conto che se me ne fossi andato avrei perso la casa, la convivenza con la figlia e avrei dovuto passare i soldi per la piccola (giusto) e per la moglie con reddito più basso oltre a pagare avvocato per lunga giudiziale dato che lei si opponeva a una consensuale. Io di mio non avevo nulla, e questo, oltre al desiderio di stare con mia figlia, mi ha fatto reprimere gli impulsi. Per alcune cose in fase successiva posso dire che è stata la soluzione migliore, per altre no. Ma ormai la frittata è fatta, non puoi più riavere le uova intere.
> 
> Che per la legge un tradimento conto poco o nulla è risaputo.
> Bisogna, purtroppo essere lungimiranti, io per esempio ho optato per il regime della separazione dei beni che mi salva solo nel momento in cui  mia moglie decidesse di stare con un altro uomo e mi tengo anche le figlie e le nipoti che vivono con noi, viceversa vado io via prima, un solo conto corrente insieme ed altri due (mio e suo) personali. sono del  "chi sbaglia paga".
> ...


 Anch'io per indole non sono aggressivo; ma  hai detto bene dovrebbe, ma non sempre è così.


----------



## trilobita (25 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Anch'io per indole non sono aggressivo; ma  hai detto bene dovrebbe, ma non sempre è così.


Se conoscessi un hacker in gamba da garantirmi l'anonimato gli farei caricare il video su youtube.sputtanata a vita.ogni volta che il figlio avra la curiosità di sapere realmente chi è la madre,basterà che a cenda il pc.


----------



## Tradito? (25 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> 1) Per la legge il tradimento non conta più un cazzo o quasi.


questo è il classico caso in cui il tradimento è la causa della fine del rapporto, quindi con le prove giuste è quasi sicuro l'addebito a lei della separazione con conseguente alleggerimento della situazione economica per lui, non le dovrebbe dare più alcun mantenimento e forse il giudice potrebbe avere la mano meno pesante per quanto riguarda il mantenimento da passare ai figli.
chi ci è passato sa che la gran parte dei problemi di una separazione sono di natura economica, risolti quelli il più è fatto


----------



## delfino curioso (25 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Se conoscessi un hacker in gamba da garantirmi l'anonimato gli farei caricare il video su youtube.sputtanata a vita.ogni volta che il figlio avra la curiosità di sapere realmente chi è la madre,basterà che a cenda il pc.


Azzz..... ci vai giù d' "Ascia" non fai "prigionieri tu."


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Se conoscessi un hacker in gamba da garantirmi l'anonimato gli farei caricare il video su youtube.sputtanata a vita.ogni volta che il figlio avra la curiosità di sapere realmente chi è la madre,basterà che a cenda il pc.


Complimenti davvero 
Per il figlio é sta madre. Non c''entra un cazzo quello che ha fatto al padre
Ti ricordo che c'è gente che si é tolta la vita per cose così
Tra una madre che si comporta come lei è un padre che si comporta come te cento volte lei


----------



## delfino curioso (25 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Complimenti davvero
> Per il figlio é sta madre. Non c''entra un cazzo quello che ha fatto al padre
> Ti ricordo che c'è gente che si é tolta la vita per cose così
> Tra una madre che si comporta come lei è un padre che si comporta come te cento volte lei



Penso che il tono era scherzoso.


----------



## danny (25 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Se conoscessi un hacker in gamba da garantirmi l'anonimato gli farei caricare il video su youtube.sputtanata a vita.ogni volta che il figlio avra la curiosità di sapere realmente chi è la madre,basterà che a cenda il pc.


Per favore...


----------



## Luciano632 (25 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Complimenti davvero
> Per il figlio é sta madre. Non c''entra un cazzo quello che ha fatto al padre
> Ti ricordo che c'è gente che si é tolta la vita per cose così
> Tra una madre che si comporta come lei è un padre che si comporta come te cento volte lei




meglio lei???? Lo scopi nel lettone dove alla domenica mattina stiamo assieme con i figli ed è meglio lei????


----------



## danny (25 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> meglio lei???? Lo scopi nel lettone dove alla domenica mattina stiamo assieme con i figli ed è meglio lei????


La mania di fare classifiche tra cose differenti. Non c'è un meglio. Ma sicuramente è disprezzabile chi mette alla pubblica gogna comprendendo anche i figli una persona per una questione che è personale.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Novembre 2016)

Luciano632 ha detto:


> meglio lei???? Lo scopi nel lettone dove alla domenica mattina stiamo assieme con i figli ed è meglio lei????


Di uno che commette un atto simile soprattutto sperando che il figlio veda per me si. Pessimi entrambi ma scelgo la meno peggio


----------



## riccardo1973 (25 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> La guardi e riguardi proprio perché sei sconvolto.
> Perché dalle immagini cerchi di estrarre la parte sconosciuta di tua moglie.
> Sei sconvolto perché non la riconosci, e proprio negando quello che è stato finora ti sembra impossibile quello che sta accadendo.
> Lo stato di shock ti impedisce di reagire come si dovrebbe.
> ...


è assolutamente come l'hai descritto Danny. "La sensazione successiva, nelle settimane successive, fu di rassicurazione: incredibilmente avere davanti a me quelle foto mi aveva rassicurato.
Finalmente avevo dato un'identità a un'angoscia. La trovavo lì, visibile. Ora come amico devo cercare di non fargli commettere sciocchezze e grazie ai vostri consigli posso consigliarlo di non inviare il video alla moglie dell'inquilino del piano di sopra. Adesso lui è talmente schifato che prende la scusa dell'insonnia per addormentarsi sul divano. Ovviamente farebbe schifo a chiunque dormire sul letto dove i due scopano regolarmente. Pensare che questo scende entra in casa tua sul tuo letto e si scopa tua moglie....Stasera ci incontriamo per una birra e parliamo un pò....non riesce a stare in quella casa però ha bisogno di chiarirsi le idee e il sangue cattivo per vedere come aggiustare la situazione con il mutuo, la bimba, la separazione e fargliela pagare a tutte e due.
Come è ovvio non si parla di ricongiungimento o perdono in questi casi, lui è distrutto, ancora innamorato dell'idea che aveva della moglie e non della pornodiva....Almeno ha me con cui sfogarsi, oltre che amico fraterno anche cornuto quindi in buona compagnia....


----------



## ipazia (25 Novembre 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Un caro amico d'infanzia, direi fratello per il nostro rapporto, mi ha confessato dei sospetti riguardo alla moglie. Dice che è diventata scostante, a letto e fuori, ha comportamenti strani: ha messo password al cellulare, non lo fa più utilizzare alla figlia di 10 anni per giocare dicendo che funziona male con le applicazioni scaricate, è più curata e truccata del solito (dico che è una bella donna sui 35 anni che non passa inosservata). Mi dice anche che lavorando part time solo di pomeriggio, le mattine, portata la figlia a scuola rimane a casa sola. Niente di strano a parte che non fanno sesso da 3 mesi e che a lei sembra tutto normale. A questo punto mi confessa che lunedì mattina (ha aspettato 4 giorni x parlarne con me tanto è stato scioccante) ha utilizzato la sua Go Pro, una piccola videocamera, nascosta bene nella camera da letto. Il filmato di circa 2 h che non mi ha fatto visionare per privacy ed anche perchè degno di un film porno a detta sua, riportava la seguente storia:
> si vede lei che torna a casa dopo aver portato la figlia a scuola, gira per un pò in camera, sistema le lenzuola, apre la finestra e spruzza del profumo in giro....si sente suonare il citofono, lei va ad aprire. In camera entrano lei e lui, l'inquilino del piano di sopra, sposato con due figli piccoli, sui 40 anni, mai avuto rapporti di amicizia o altro solo brevi saluti alle assemblee di condominio...Si spogliano, si baciano e toccano, lui la prende in tutti i modi possibili, posizioni mai accettate e fatte con il marito, sesso orale completo, anche questo mai accettato con lui, almeno non fino alla fine, poi ancora peggio restano abbracciati a coccolarsi per circa mezz'ora.
> Lui è rimasto sconvolto, sembra uno zombie, non sa cosa fare. E' una persona molto razionale e diplomatica, ancora non ha realizzato secondo me la situazione. La cosa che più mi spaventa è che ha intenzione di filmarli ancora...e non capisco il motivo visto che le prove per una eventuale separazione le ha. Mi sono anche sfogato sul tradimento della mia compagna per farlo sentire meno inadeguato, anche se la sua situazione è sconvolgente, io sono stato male al solo pensiero di saperla a letto con un altro mentre lui ha un filmato integrale e vuole continuare a farsi del male filmandoli ancora...Non ho parole, mi dispiace sia capitato a lui ed in questo modo.


Ciao...mi spiace molto per il tuo amico. 

La cosa migliore, al netto di tutti i pensieri, e visto che è in stato di shock è vedere se riesci a portarlo da un legale. 

Gli servono informazioni chiare e precise sui rischi connessi al possesso di quel video, e una linea di condotta pragmatica. Da adesso in avanti.

Adesso è sommerso di input...emotivi, in particolare è rischia di fare cazzate di cui pentirsi. 

Il linguaggio legale è freddo e pratico. Ed è utile. 

Quando passerà lo shock affronterà il resto. 

Secondo me.


----------



## kikko64 (25 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Se conoscessi un *hacker in gamba da garantirmi l'anonimato* gli farei caricare il video su youtube.sputtanata a vita.ogni volta che il figlio avra la curiosità di sapere realmente chi è la madre,basterà che a cenda il pc.


Cosa te ne fai di un hacker ?? 
LUI (l'hacker) al limite potrebbe garantire SOLO il PROPRIO anonimato ma non certo quello dell'autore del video che vista, la location (la camera da letto di casa sua), sarebbe anche troppo facilmente individuabile (senza entrare nel dettaglio tecnico dei contenuti dei TAG probabilmente presenti nel video).

Il resto preferisco non commentarlo ...


----------



## trilobita (25 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Complimenti davvero
> Per il figlio é sta madre. Non c''entra un cazzo quello che ha fatto al padre
> Ti ricordo che c'è gente che si é tolta la vita per cose così
> Tra una madre che si comporta come lei è un padre che si comporta come te cento volte lei


Il mio era riferito a cosa farei a  caldo,chiaro era una provocazione.solitamente i casi di sui idio per bullismo informatico,colpiscono ragazzine ancora non attrezzate per affrontare conseguenze di azioni che,solitamente nuociono solo a loro stesse.Una 35enne che fa quel che ha fatto questa non mi sembra di poterla mettere nello stesso elenco.


----------



## Homer (25 Novembre 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> è assolutamente come l'hai descritto Danny. "La sensazione successiva, nelle settimane successive, fu di rassicurazione: incredibilmente avere davanti a me quelle foto mi aveva rassicurato.
> Finalmente avevo dato un'identità a un'angoscia. La trovavo lì, visibile. Ora come amico devo cercare di non fargli commettere sciocchezze e grazie ai vostri consigli posso consigliarlo di non inviare il video alla moglie dell'inquilino del piano di sopra. Adesso lui è talmente schifato che prende la scusa dell'insonnia per addormentarsi sul divano. Ovviamente farebbe schifo a chiunque dormire sul letto dove i due scopano regolarmente. Pensare che questo scende entra in casa tua sul tuo letto e si scopa tua moglie....Stasera ci incontriamo per una birra e parliamo un pò....non riesce a stare in quella casa però ha bisogno di chiarirsi le idee e il sangue cattivo per vedere come aggiustare la situazione con il mutuo, la bimba, la separazione e fargliela pagare a tutte e due.
> *Come è ovvio non si parla di ricongiungimento o perdono in questi casi,* lui è distrutto, ancora innamorato dell'idea che aveva della moglie e non della pornodiva....Almeno ha me con cui sfogarsi, oltre che amico fraterno anche cornuto quindi in buona compagnia....


Ma per perdonare un tradimento, che differenza c'è tra scoprirlo avendo un mano un video e scoprirlo tramite una mail o messaggio whassapp? Qual è la variabile?? Sempre di tradimento si tratta. O forse si pensa che non avendo nessun video in mano, il sesso tra moglie/marito e l'altro/altra è stato solo platonico.


----------



## marietto (25 Novembre 2016)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma per perdonare un tradimento, che differenza c'è tra scoprirlo avendo un mano un video e scoprirlo tramite una mail o messaggio whassapp? Qual è la variabile?? Sempre di tradimento si tratta. O forse si pensa che non avendo nessun video in mano, il sesso tra moglie/marito e l'altro/altra è stato solo platonico.


Per me, e per quello che mi è stato detto sapere è sapere e vedere (nel minimo dettaglio) è vedere...

Chiaro che nozionisticamente lo sai allo stesso modo, ma avere visto, secondo me, non lo cancelli più dalla testa. Io non credo avrei lo stomaco... Però...


----------



## Altravita (25 Novembre 2016)

*Ti assicuro che è diverso*



Homer ha detto:


> Ma per perdonare un tradimento, che differenza c'è tra scoprirlo avendo un mano un video e scoprirlo tramite una mail o messaggio whassapp? Qual è la variabile?? Sempre di tradimento si tratta. O forse si pensa che non avendo nessun video in mano, il sesso tra moglie/marito e l'altro/altra è stato solo platonico.


Quando lo scoprii fu dura ma quando vidi le foto di loro che si baciavano in strada e di come si guardavano fu la consapevolezza della fine . Anche se ci misi anni per comprenderlo


----------



## JON (25 Novembre 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Un caro amico d'infanzia, direi fratello per il nostro rapporto, mi ha confessato dei sospetti riguardo alla moglie. Dice che è diventata scostante, a letto e fuori, ha comportamenti strani: ha messo password al cellulare, non lo fa più utilizzare alla figlia di 10 anni per giocare dicendo che funziona male con le applicazioni scaricate, è più curata e truccata del solito (dico che è una bella donna sui 35 anni che non passa inosservata). Mi dice anche che lavorando part time solo di pomeriggio, le mattine, portata la figlia a scuola rimane a casa sola. Niente di strano a parte che non fanno sesso da 3 mesi e che a lei sembra tutto normale. A questo punto mi confessa che lunedì mattina (ha aspettato 4 giorni x parlarne con me tanto è stato scioccante) ha utilizzato la sua Go Pro, una piccola videocamera, nascosta bene nella camera da letto. Il filmato di circa 2 h che non mi ha fatto visionare per privacy ed anche perchè degno di un film porno a detta sua, riportava la seguente storia:
> si vede lei che torna a casa dopo aver portato la figlia a scuola, gira per un pò in camera, sistema le lenzuola, apre la finestra e spruzza del profumo in giro....si sente suonare il citofono, lei va ad aprire. In camera entrano lei e lui, l'inquilino del piano di sopra, sposato con due figli piccoli, sui 40 anni, mai avuto rapporti di amicizia o altro solo brevi saluti alle assemblee di condominio...Si spogliano, si baciano e toccano, lui la prende in tutti i modi possibili, posizioni mai accettate e fatte con il marito, sesso orale completo, anche questo mai accettato con lui, almeno non fino alla fine, poi ancora peggio restano abbracciati a coccolarsi per circa mezz'ora.
> Lui è rimasto sconvolto, sembra uno zombie, non sa cosa fare. E' una persona molto razionale e diplomatica, ancora non ha realizzato secondo me la situazione. La cosa che più mi spaventa è che ha intenzione di filmarli ancora...e non capisco il motivo visto che le prove per una eventuale separazione le ha. Mi sono anche sfogato sul tradimento della mia compagna per farlo sentire meno inadeguato, anche se la sua situazione è sconvolgente, io sono stato male al solo pensiero di saperla a letto con un altro mentre lui ha un filmato integrale e vuole continuare a farsi del male filmandoli ancora...Non ho parole, mi dispiace sia capitato a lui ed in questo modo.


Effettivamente si tratta di farsi ulteriormente del male.
Penso che la necessità quasi convulsa di procurarsi altre prove sia più legata al danno e alla sofferenza subiti, come se quelle prove debbano dimostrare un torto difficilmente quantificabile. Dopotutto quel singolo video basta ed avanza per dimostrare i fatti e per rendere comprensibile lo stato emotivo del tuo amico.

Come hai già detto, non ci sono parole, soprattutto in questo caso, dove un banale video mette a nudo fatti ed emozioni che solitamente viaggiano su binari diversi e che quando presi per quello che sono lasciano letteralmente senza parole. In effetti non saprei cosa aggiungere se non provare dispiacere per il fiume di merda in cui il tuo amico si è tuffato.


----------



## riccardo1973 (28 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Per me, e per quello che mi è stato detto sapere è sapere e vedere (nel minimo dettaglio) è vedere...
> 
> Chiaro che nozionisticamente lo sai allo stesso modo, ma avere visto, secondo me, non lo cancelli più dalla testa. Io non credo avrei lo stomaco... Però...


Può sembrare da struzzo ma se avessi visto la mia compagna fare sesso con lui non sarei riuscito a darle un'altra possibilità. E' una giustificazione per me stesso? forse. Perchè ne sono innamorato e non voglio perderla? credo...sto ancora lavorando per accettare la cosa, i messaggi che ho letto e la ricostruzione dei loro incontri, il perchè il come e il quando...e' diverso rispetto ad un video esplicito? per alcuni no. Per me sì. I pensieri col tempo diventano sfocati e li puoi sostituire con nuovi positivi insieme a lei.Un video rimane infinitamente uguale e sempre disponibile e visionabile. Incancellabile!


----------



## Tradito? (28 Novembre 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Può sembrare da struzzo ma se avessi visto la mia compagna fare sesso con lui non sarei riuscito a darle un'altra possibilità. E' una giustificazione per me stesso? forse. Perchè ne sono innamorato e non voglio perderla? credo...sto ancora lavorando per accettare la cosa, i messaggi che ho letto e la ricostruzione dei loro incontri, il perchè il come e il quando...e' diverso rispetto ad un video esplicito? per alcuni no. Per me sì. I pensieri col tempo diventano sfocati e li puoi sostituire con nuovi positivi insieme a lei.Un video rimane infinitamente uguale e sempre disponibile e visionabile. Incancellabile!


Non so se è più facile il perdono e la cancellazione ed il ritorno della fiducia, cosa fondamentale per vivere bene, solo perché non hai visto....


----------



## marietto (28 Novembre 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Può sembrare da struzzo ma se avessi visto la mia compagna fare sesso con lui non sarei riuscito a darle un'altra possibilità. E' una giustificazione per me stesso? forse. Perchè ne sono innamorato e non voglio perderla? credo...sto ancora lavorando per accettare la cosa, i messaggi che ho letto e la ricostruzione dei loro incontri, il perchè il come e il quando...e' diverso rispetto ad un video esplicito? per alcuni no. Per me sì. I pensieri col tempo diventano sfocati e li puoi sostituire con nuovi positivi insieme a lei.Un video rimane infinitamente uguale e sempre disponibile e visionabile. Incancellabile!


Non penso sia da struzzo, credo che sia obiettivamente complesso. Se sai e basta ti fai film nella testa, ma sai che sono tue elaborazioni, se hai visto le immagini puoi anche bruciare il filmato, ma ti perseguiteranno nei tuoi incubi all'infinito...

Inoltre se le prestazioni sono quelle che hai detto e sono molto più da pornostar di quelle matrimoniali, averle viste darà al tuo amico grossi problemi nel sesso in generale, comunque, e non vedo come possa mai "rialzarlo" con quella donna lì... Psicologicamente devi avere una corazza iperblindata, IMO... 

Perchè qui piace analizzare i perchè e i percome e le problematiche psicologiche di chi tradisce, ma in realtà la botta la prende chi è tradito, e uscire da questa mi sembra onestamente complicato.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Non penso sia da struzzo, credo che sia obiettivamente complesso. *Se sai e basta ti fai film nella testa, ma sai che sono tue elaborazioni, se hai visto le immagini puoi anche bruciare il filmato, ma ti perseguiteranno nei tuoi incubi all'infinito...*
> 
> Inoltre se le prestazioni sono quelle che hai detto e sono molto più da pornostar di quelle matrimoniali, averle viste darà al tuo amico grossi problemi nel sesso in generale, comunque, e non vedo come possa mai "rialzarlo" con quella donna lì... Psicologicamente devi avere una corazza iperblindata, IMO...
> 
> Perchè qui piace analizzare i perchè e i percome e le problematiche psicologiche di chi tradisce, ma in realtà la botta la prende chi è tradito, e uscire da questa mi sembra onestamente complicato.



Sì.
Ma non considero negativo il prendere coscienza totalmente di quello che è accaduto.
Il "farsi film" in effetti può portare a crearsi una propria personalissima - e a volta più opportunistica che concreta - visione della situazione. 
L'istinto a negare o a cancellare determinate realtà per salvarci e non stare male ce l'abbiamo tutti.
Qui invece hai una visione puntuale e scevra da interpretazioni dell'atto.
Il meccanismo della rimozione è meno applicabile.
Come uscirne?
Credo che in non pochi casi occorra l'aiuto di uno psicologo.


----------



## JON (28 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Non penso sia da struzzo, credo che sia obiettivamente complesso. Se sai e basta ti fai film nella testa, ma sai che sono tue elaborazioni, se hai visto le immagini puoi anche bruciare il filmato, ma ti perseguiteranno nei tuoi incubi all'infinito...
> 
> Inoltre se le prestazioni sono quelle che hai detto e sono molto più da pornostar di quelle matrimoniali, averle viste darà al tuo amico grossi problemi nel sesso in generale, comunque, e non vedo come possa mai "rialzarlo" con quella donna lì... Psicologicamente devi avere una corazza iperblindata, IMO...
> 
> *Perchè qui piace analizzare i perchè e i percome e le problematiche psicologiche di chi tradisce, ma in realtà la botta la prende chi è tradito, e uscire da questa mi sembra onestamente complicato*.


Si, un po' troppo complicato. Però, anche quando in assenza di prove cosi esplicite, sarebbe il caso di vedere le cose come stanno con occhio più critico.

E' vero che abbiamo la tendenza ad addolcirci la pillola, ma anche quando le prove a disposizione sono solo verbali o blande, se queste prove confermano degli incontri, non è che uno poi va a pensare che questi andavano a giocare solo a rubamazzetto. Bisognerebbe essere anche realisti.


----------



## marietto (28 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Si, un po' troppo complicato. Però, anche quando in assenza di prove cosi esplicite, sarebbe il caso di vedere le cose come stanno con occhio più critico.
> 
> E' vero che abbiamo la tendenza ad addolcirci la pillola, ma anche quando le prove a disposizione sono solo verbali o blande, se queste prove confermano degli incontri, non è che uno poi va a pensare che questi andavano a giocare solo a rubamazzetto. Bisognerebbe essere anche realisti.


Si, da un certo punto di vista è anche meglio, nel senso che non ti fai illusioni, i fatti sono quelli, punto.

In ogni caso il mio discorso era per dire che nella situazione specifica, perdonare e ripartire mi sembra un po' problematico, io non lo prenderei nemmeno in considerazione, se toccasse a me.

Certo che sai che fanno sesso, ma resto dell'opinione che vederlo è una cosa molto diversa.

Oltretutto magari ti figuravi che non fosse molto diverso da come lo vivevate tu e lei, e poi ti trovi davanti a un film porno vero e proprio.

Diciamo che se la tua intenzione è proseguire complica la vita non poco. Se già tendevi a troncare, probabilmente ti toglie molti dubbi...


----------



## delfino curioso (28 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Si, un po' troppo complicato. Però, anche quando in assenza di prove cosi esplicite, sarebbe il caso di vedere le cose come stanno con occhio più critico.
> 
> E' vero che abbiamo la tendenza ad addolcirci la pillola, ma anche quando le prove a disposizione sono solo verbali o blande, se queste prove confermano degli incontri, non è che uno poi va a pensare che questi andavano a giocare solo a rubamazzetto. Bisognerebbe essere anche realisti.



infatti, il problema qui è che ti trovi difronte un video che mostra tua moglie come una pornostar, come fai con tutti gli sforzi possibili, a dimenticarlo. Io penso che in questo caso una vita sessuale con la moglie non possa più esistere.


----------



## delfino curioso (28 Novembre 2016)

La cosa che trovo strana è che ultimamente su questo forum arrivano mogli e fidanzate che si comportano da pornostar.
è possibile mai che questo tipo di fantasie le rendono realtà con gli amanti e non con il proprio compagno/a?
Qual è il meccanismo bloccante?


----------



## JON (28 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> infatti, il problema qui è che ti trovi difronte un video che mostra tua moglie come una pornostar, come fai con tutti gli sforzi possibili, a dimenticarlo. Io penso che in questo caso una vita sessuale con la moglie non possa più esistere.


Mah, veramente nel caso specifico non esisteva nemmeno prima.

Perché ora qui ci si sta concentrando sul video e le acrobazie che mostra, ma il problema non è che abbia fatto certe cose, il problema è che non le faceva col marito.

Non è una pornostar, capirai, per qualche pompino e una rottura di culo che, vi ricordo, è sempre il suo, ma è una testa di cazzo.


----------



## marietto (28 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> La cosa che trovo strana è che ultimamente su questo forum arrivano mogli e fidanzate che si comportano da pornostar.
> è possibile mai che questo tipo di fantasie le rendono realtà con gli amanti e non con il proprio compagno/a?
> Qual è il meccanismo bloccante?


A me sembrava che in questo periodo arrivassero amanti che si sono dichiarate disposte a fare le amanti, ma poi cominciano a volere qualcosa in più

Comunque, per quello che vale, cito me stesso qualche post più sopra in questo stesso thread, perchè mi pare che il post riprendesse la questione che poni




marietto ha detto:


> Mi risulta che sia una cosa abbastanza comune  sia per le donne che per gli uomini (piuttosto contenuti con il/la  coniuge, senza freni fuori dal rapporto ufficiale.
> 
> In qualche modo nel loro profondo ritengono di perdere il rispetto  dell'altro se richiedono o eseguono atti sessuali "forti", quindi temono  il giudizio del coniuge. Invece del giudizio/rispetto dell'amante non  frega mazza, quindi si sentono liberi/e.
> 
> ...


A me personalmente questo tipo di cosa farebbe perdere ancora di più il rispetto per l'altro/a che non il comportarsi come nel rapporto ufficiale.
Tieni però presente che c'è chi giustifica il tradimento con l'avere dei problemi nel rapporto, come se il tradimento li risolvesse, invece secondo me ne aggiunge di nuovi...


----------



## marietto (28 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Mah, veramente nel caso specifico non esisteva nemmeno prima.
> 
> Perché ora qui ci si sta concentrando sul video e le acrobazie che mostra, ma il problema non è che abbia fatto certe cose, il problema è che non le faceva col marito.
> 
> Non è una pornostar, capirai, per qualche pompino e una rottura di culo che, vi ricordo, è sempre il suo, ma è una testa di cazzo.


Veramente il post iniziale parla di tre mesi, mica che fossero decenni. Come fosse la loro vita sessuale prima io non lo so e non è stato scritto. Messo come è stato scritto si direbbe che il sesso sia finito quando è cominciata la relazione, quindi dire che non esisteva nemmeno prima non mi sembra così assodato.

Pornostar anzi pornodiva l'ha usato, qualche post più avanti colui che ha aperto il thread, credo, come gli altri, per evitare di scrivere ogni volta "facendo cose che aveva sempre rifiutato di fare con il marito, etc. etc." quindi per sintesi.

Chiaro che usa sempre del suo, ma vederlo in film, quando con te non l'ha mai fatto non aiuta ne la tua autostima ne pensieri di riconciliazione.


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*SI*



JON ha detto:


> Mah, veramente nel caso specifico non esisteva nemmeno prima.
> 
> Perché ora qui ci si sta concentrando sul video e le acrobazie che mostra, ma il problema non è che abbia fatto certe cose, il problema è che non le faceva col marito.
> 
> Non è una pornostar, capirai, per qualche pompino e una rottura di culo che, vi ricordo, è sempre il suo, ma è una testa di cazzo.


Ah ecco,c'è stata anche la rottura del culo?allora il discorso cambia.
Allora capisco il marito che fa i filmini,e magari si smanaccia soffusamente.
Scusa jon,ma sto dissestamento anale dove lo hai letto?


----------



## JON (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah ecco,c'è stata anche la rottura del culo?allora il discorso cambia.
> Allora capisco il marito che fa i filmini,e magari si smanaccia soffusamente.
> Scusa jon,ma sto dissestamento anale dove lo hai letto?


Oscuro, siccome ultimamente ti vedo un po' moscio, cerco di farti le veci ed usare qualche termine un po' più impegnativo. Ma è un lavoro difficilissimo, quindi sei pregato di riprendere le redini dei tuoi impegni e rimetterti al lavoro al più presto.


----------



## Ross (28 Novembre 2016)

*Investigatore privato*

Non so se lo abbiate già suggerito, ma rivolgersi a un investigatore qualificato per questo genere di circostanze?

Un investimento oggi potrebbe essere la scelta più lungimirante per il futuro.

Poi il video...il video sarà la sua ossessione per il resto dei giorni a venire. Altro che secoli di analisi per scacciare un simile orrore.


----------



## marietto (28 Novembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Non so se lo abbiate già suggerito, ma rivolgersi a un investigatore qualificato per questo genere di circostanze?
> 
> Un investimento oggi potrebbe essere la scelta più lungimirante per il futuro.
> 
> Poi il video...il video sarà la sua ossessione per il resto dei giorni a venire. Altro che secoli di analisi per scacciare un simile orrore.


A me sembrava abbastanza chiaro fin dall'inizio, ma c'è chi dice che non fa differenza, boh...


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*Jon*



JON ha detto:


> Oscuro, siccome ultimamente ti vedo un po' moscio, cerco di farti le veci ed usare qualche termine un po' più impegnativo. Ma è un lavoro difficilissimo, quindi sei pregato di riprendere le redini dei tuoi impegni e rimetterti al lavoro al più presto.


Quindi l'amplesso anale è stata una tua deduzione?o è un dato di fatto corroborato da uno scritto?
Datemi tempo.
Quindi questo disboscamento anale c'è stato o meno?perchè ragazzi facciamo un discorso serio adesso.
Che tu sei una che non adora farsi dare nel culo è una questione.
Sei tu sei una che a tuo marito neghi il culo,e poi arriva il vicno di casa,che ti fa un bel lavaggio dell'ampolla anale è un'altra questione.
Quindi seriamente:ma sto culo è stato profanato o meno?


----------



## Ross (28 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> A me sembrava abbastanza chiaro fin dall'inizio, ma c'è chi dice che non fa differenza, boh...


Un professionista che è ABILITATO a fare da spione non fa differenza? Quelle prodotte da un investigatore sono PROVE utilizzabili in tribunale, mentre il video del nostro amico mi pare di aver capito che non lo sia.

Ho idea che certe cose contino eccome, quando si tratta di litigarsi i mobili di casa. 

Fossi nei panni di Riccardo raccomanderei la prudenza di rito: se è bravo a non uscire di testa nei giorni a venire deve mettere a posto il suo futuro e poi programmare come fare a fettine la vita di quel pezzo di merda inqualificabile.


----------



## JON (28 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Veramente il post iniziale parla di tre mesi, mica che fossero decenni. Come fosse la loro vita sessuale prima io non lo so e non è stato scritto. Messo come è stato scritto si direbbe che il sesso sia finito quando è cominciata la relazione, quindi dire che non esisteva nemmeno prima non mi sembra così assodato.
> 
> Pornostar anzi pornodiva l'ha usato, qualche post più avanti colui che ha aperto il thread, credo, come gli altri, per evitare di scrivere ogni volta "facendo cose che aveva sempre rifiutato di fare con il marito, etc. etc." quindi per sintesi.
> 
> Chiaro che usa sempre del suo, ma vederlo in film, quando con te non l'ha mai fatto non aiuta ne la tua autostima ne pensieri di riconciliazione.


La loro vita sessuale in quanto a fantasia era, a quanto pare, comunque limitata e da sempre (stando alle parole dell'autore)...va a vedere per quale tabù poi.

Per quanto riguarda la visione di un video simile, potrei sbagliarmi, ma l'autostima io non la scomoderei nemmeno. L'eventuale riconciliazione invece ne sarebbe molto influenzata se non del tutto compromessa. 

Quello che è, è....per me è solo una testa di cazzo. In primis per il fatto di portarsi l'amico in casa e nel lettone dove si coccola con i figli.


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*SI*



riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Un caro amico d'infanzia, direi fratello per il nostro rapporto, mi ha confessato dei sospetti riguardo alla moglie. Dice che è diventata scostante, a letto e fuori, ha comportamenti strani: ha messo password al cellulare, non lo fa più utilizzare alla figlia di 10 anni per giocare dicendo che funziona male con le applicazioni scaricate, è più curata e truccata del solito (dico che è una bella donna sui 35 anni che non passa inosservata). Mi dice anche che lavorando part time solo di pomeriggio, le mattine, portata la figlia a scuola rimane a casa sola. Niente di strano a parte che non fanno sesso da 3 mesi e che a lei sembra tutto normale. A questo punto mi confessa che lunedì mattina (ha aspettato 4 giorni x parlarne con me tanto è stato scioccante) ha utilizzato la sua Go Pro, una piccola videocamera, nascosta bene nella camera da letto. Il filmato di circa 2 h che non mi ha fatto visionare per privacy ed anche perchè degno di un film porno a detta sua, riportava la seguente storia:
> si vede lei che torna a casa dopo aver portato la figlia a scuola, gira per un pò in camera, sistema le lenzuola, apre la finestra e spruzza del profumo in giro....si sente suonare il citofono, lei va ad aprire. In camera entrano lei e lui, l'inquilino del piano di sopra, sposato con due figli piccoli, sui 40 anni, mai avuto rapporti di amicizia o altro solo brevi saluti alle assemblee di condominio...Si spogliano, si baciano e toccano, lui la prende in tutti i modi possibili, posizioni mai accettate e fatte con il marito, sesso orale completo, anche questo mai accettato con lui, almeno non fino alla fine, poi ancora peggio restano abbracciati a coccolarsi per circa mezz'ora.
> Lui è rimasto sconvolto, sembra uno zombie, non sa cosa fare. E' una persona molto razionale e diplomatica, ancora non ha realizzato secondo me la situazione. La cosa che più mi spaventa è che ha intenzione di filmarli ancora...e non capisco il motivo visto che le prove per una eventuale separazione le ha. Mi sono anche sfogato sul tradimento della mia compagna per farlo sentire meno inadeguato, anche se la sua situazione è sconvolgente, io sono stato male al solo pensiero di saperla a letto con un altro mentre lui ha un filmato integrale e vuole continuare a farsi del male filmandoli ancora...Non ho parole, mi dispiace sia capitato a lui ed in questo modo.


Ecco,io non vedo scritte inerenti a "fratture anorettali"


----------



## JON (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi l'amplesso anale è stata una tua deduzione?o è un dato di fatto corroborato da uno scritto?
> Datemi tempo.
> Quindi questo disboscamento anale c'è stato o meno?perchè ragazzi facciamo un discorso serio adesso.
> Che tu sei una che non adora farsi dare nel culo è una questione.
> ...


Vedo che hai bisogno di dati certi.
Ebbene, quella del culo è stata solo una mia supposizione, anzi una provocazione, perché dai dati esposti non risulta che siano state condotte offensive in retroguardia. 

Tu che dici?


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*Ok*



JON ha detto:


> Vedo che hai bisogno di dati certi.
> Ebbene, quella del culo è stata solo una mia supposizione, anzi una provocazione, perché dai dati esposti non risulta che siano state condotte offensive in retroguardia.
> 
> Tu che dici?


Allora facciamo un discorso serio.
Prendo atto della tua supposizione,dopo un attenta lettura del post iniziale,non credo ci siano dati afferibili ad ipotetici rapporti anal.
Questo di per se non sposta la questione.
Se la mia donna non si fa mettere a pecora,e poi scopro che con il vicino di casa,da del tu alla cappella,la cosa mi lascerebbe decisamente basito e anche un pò malinconico.
Perchè il mio cazzo flaccido no?e il suo cazzone turgido si?
Poi cosa si intende per rapporto orale completo?Gli è venunto in gola?
Cioè ragazzi,o siamo precisi,o scriviamo cazzate,e dai.


----------



## marietto (28 Novembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Un professionista che è ABILITATO a fare da spione non fa differenza? Quelle prodotte da un investigatore sono PROVE utilizzabili in tribunale, mentre il video del nostro amico mi pare di aver capito che non lo sia.
> 
> Ho idea che certe cose contino eccome, quando si tratta di litigarsi i mobili di casa.
> 
> Fossi nei panni di Riccardo raccomanderei la prudenza di rito: se è bravo a non uscire di testa nei giorni a venire deve mettere a posto il suo futuro e poi programmare come fare a fettine la vita di quel pezzo di merda inqualificabile.


 Scusa, la mia risposta si riferiva all'ultima frase che hai scritto, avrei dovuto nerettare...

Sull'investigatore, non saprei quanto possa contare in Italia, le prove che ti tradisce di brutto già le ha, io se fossi in lui mi informerei nel dettaglio da un avvocato, anche per l'eventuale utilizzo di un detective. Non so se l'addebito valga la spesa dell'investigatore, sinceramente...


----------



## Ross (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco,io non vedo scritte inerenti a "fratture anorettali"


_"lui ha un filmato integrale e vuole continuare a farsi del male filmandoli ancora"
_
Credo abbia il tuo dubbio anche il nostro sfortunatissimo antieroe, altrimenti non avrebbe questa necessità di guardare meglio.


----------



## Ross (28 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Scusa, la mia risposta si riferiva all'ultima frase che hai scritto, avrei dovuto nerettare...
> 
> Sull'investigatore, non saprei quanto possa contare in Italia, le prove che ti tradisce di brutto già le ha, io se fossi in lui mi informerei nel dettaglio da un avvocato, anche per l'eventuale utilizzo di un detective. Non so se l'addebito valga la spesa dell'investigatore, sinceramente...


Ah, ok...io dicevo solo per avere prove utilizzabili in caso di contenzioso. :up:
Il video lo regalerei alla moglie dell'infame per Natale: sotto l'albero un bel DVD di fresca masterizzazione.


Forse un buon avvocato è la cosa migliore in cui si potrebbe imbattere l'amico di riccardo.


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*Si*



Ross ha detto:


> _"lui ha un filmato integrale e vuole continuare a farsi del male filmandoli ancora"
> _
> Credo abbia il tuo dubbio anche il nostro sfortunatissimo antieroe, altrimenti non avrebbe questa necessità di guardare meglio.


Farsi del male è un'altra supposizione.Magari è contento e ci si smanaccia pure sopra.
Credo che la questione anale sia decisamente prioritaria.
tenetemi informato.


----------



## marietto (28 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> La loro vita sessuale in quanto a fantasia era, a quanto pare, comunque limitata e da sempre (stando alle parole dell'autore)...va a vedere per quale tabù poi.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la visione di un video simile, potrei sbagliarmi, ma l'autostima io non la scomoderei nemmeno. L'eventuale riconciliazione invece ne sarebbe molto influenzata se non del tutto compromessa.
> 
> Quello che è, è....per me è solo una testa di cazzo. In primis per il fatto di portarsi l'amico in casa e nel lettone dove si coccola con i figli.


Scusami se insisto, Jon, ma io non leggo da nessuna parte che la loro vita sessuale era inesistente o limitata da sempre, magari me lo sono perso io...

Se la vedi sciorinare un repertorio mai esibito con te (che mi pare aver capito sempre rifiutato da lei) con l'amante, se sei una persona normale una botta all'autostima la prendi, secondo me... Che sia razionalmente il caso o meno.

D'accordo sul fatto che la riconciliazione diventa probabilmente compromessa e sul fatto che sia una tdc per quello che hai scritto in questo post anche nel precedente


----------



## delfino curioso (28 Novembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Non so se lo abbiate già suggerito, ma rivolgersi a un investigatore qualificato per questo genere di circostanze?
> 
> Un investimento oggi potrebbe essere la scelta più lungimirante per il futuro.
> 
> Poi il video...il video sarà la sua ossessione per il resto dei giorni a venire. Altro che secoli di analisi per scacciare un simile orrore.



Da quello che ho capito nel post gli incontri avvengono esclusivamente a casa sua. Non so cosa potrebbe inventarsi un investigatore privato.


----------



## delfino curioso (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi l'amplesso anale è stata una tua deduzione?o è un dato di fatto corroborato da uno scritto?
> Datemi tempo.
> Quindi questo disboscamento anale c'è stato o meno?perchè ragazzi facciamo un discorso serio adesso.
> Che tu sei una che non adora farsi dare nel culo è una questione.
> ...


Su questo poi sarei curioso della risposta della moglie alla domanda.


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*Si*



delfino curioso ha detto:


> Su questo poi sarei curioso della risposta della moglie alla domanda.


Esatto,la questione anale è prioritaria.


----------



## delfino curioso (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esatto,la questione anale è prioritaria.


Nel post si parla solo di sesso orale completo (quale sarebbe quello parziale??????) cosa che non gradiva con il marito, poi andiamo d'immaginazione.


----------



## Ross (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esatto,la questione anale è prioritaria.


Come sempre tocchi il vivo della questione: 'sto culo veniva profanato o no? 
Direi che le notti insonni siano nel dubbio dell'avvenuta inchiappettata o meno.  


P.S. donna di 35 anni (o ne ha 95?) che non fa manco pompini al marito mi pare quantomeno sintomo di gravissimi problemi di coppia. GRAVISSIMI.


----------



## JON (28 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Nel post si parla solo di sesso orale completo (quale sarebbe quello parziale??????) cosa che non gradiva con il marito, poi andiamo d'immaginazione.


Il parziale è quello senza coito. Praticamente col marito facevano sesso orale d'ordinanza.
Con l'amante poi mica puoi fare brutta figura? E allora ecco che con lui si applicano tutte le tecniche conosciute.

Scherzi a parte, secondo me ci si sta fossilizzando sulla questione. Vedere un video simile, con i presupposti che sono venuti fuori, è sicuramente scioccante. Ma anche quando dal video non fossero venute fuori certe "capacità", siamo sicuri che vederla con gli occhi sgranati verso il soffitto durante una impassibile missionaria sarebbe stato meno traumatico?


----------



## JON (28 Novembre 2016)

E poi, se c'è qualcuno che dovrebbe restare mortificato è solo la Go-Pro...che è destinata a catturare ben altre e imparagonabili evoluzioni. :rotfl:


----------



## Ross (28 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> E poi, se c'è qualcuno che dovrebbe restare mortificato è solo la Go-Pro...che è destinata a catturare ben altre e imparagonabili evoluzioni. :rotfl:


pur sempre di acrobazie si tratta.


----------



## JON (28 Novembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Come sempre tocchi il vivo della questione: 'sto culo veniva profanato o no?
> Direi che le notti insonni siano nel dubbio dell'avvenuta inchiappettata o meno.
> 
> 
> P.S. donna di 35 anni (o ne ha 95?) che non fa manco pompini al marito mi pare quantomeno sintomo di gravissimi problemi di coppia. GRAVISSIMI.


 Non è che non glieli faccia, è che si limita al minimo sindacale.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2016)

Io mi sarei stupito di un video dove lei fa sesso in maniera meno coinvolgente che col marito o con lo stesso limitato ardore.
A che pro?
Se ti trovi l'amante lo fai per dare una botta (adrenalinica) a tutto: a lui, alla tua autostima, alle tue fantasie.
Lo fai per divertirti e stare meglio, non per fare le stesse cose che già fai da anni.
Altra considerazione: qualunque persona ha l'attività sessuale diversificata, anche noi sviluppiamo differenti attitudini con differenti persone e in fasi diverse della vita.
L'ingoio, poi... col marito puoi anche rifiutarlo, con l'amante fai la figura della pivella.
Magari, chissà, a lei non piace più di tanto il sesso orale in quelle modalità, ma sta al gioco.
Oppure finalmente ha trovato uno con odore e sapore compatibili e si diverte pure.
In ogni caso anche recitare la "sgamata" fa parte della messa in scena che gratifica.
Ad alcune donne piace anche avere i momenti da "zoccola".
Certo che fa male al marito monogamo, sapere di non essere al top dell'immaginario erotico della signora.
Sapere che è altro ma non quello.
Probabilmente lui sarà stato scelto perché garantiva una maggior progettualità che altri, e la parte erotica veniva in subordine.
E' in buona compagnia con tanti altri, comunque.


----------



## Ross (28 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Non è che non glieli faccia, è che si limita al minimo sindacale.


Ah, ok...quelle tipe che hanno sempre mal di testa (o di denti), che per avere una fettina di chiappa devi prenotarla 6 mesi prima e offrire gentilmente cena in ristorante stellato Michelin e suite in Cote d'Azur.

Poi arriva il primo 'CECCO' della situazione al portone (che magari voleva chiedere solo un pò di zucchero) e si fanno mettere a 4 di bastoni sul pavimento di casa.    

Ora ho capito.




Comunque solo uno è un suggerimento da vero amico: iscriversi qui _(campagna promozionale novembre 2016...ultimi posti disponibili)_.


----------



## Homer (28 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> La loro vita sessuale in quanto a fantasia era, a quanto pare, comunque limitata e da sempre (stando alle parole dell'autore)...va a vedere per quale tabù poi.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la visione di un video simile, potrei sbagliarmi, ma l'autostima io non la scomoderei nemmeno. *L'eventuale riconciliazione invece ne sarebbe molto influenzata se non del tutto compromessa.
> *
> Quello che è, è....per me è solo una testa di cazzo. In primis per il fatto di portarsi l'amico in casa e nel lettone dove si coccola con i figli.


Jon, non capisco il perché se non hai nessun video la riconciliazione non può essere comunque compromessa, senza video non ciulavano lo stesso?? O facevano la maglia? La riconciliazione passa attraverso un filmato?

Ovvio che tra "tuoi film" e un video la differenza c'è, ma sempre scopate erano.


----------



## marietto (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esatto,la questione anale è prioritaria.


Al momento è una supposizione a cui ha dato voce JON 

Devo peroì dire che la sua è una deduzione abbastanza logica. Il post di apertura parla di intero repertorio, tutte le posizioni possibili comprese alcune cose inedite con il marito...

Tra le righe intravedo l'anal anch'io :rotfl: 

Anche perchè se il marito è tale da 10 anni un certo numero di cose lo avranno provato... E non mi viene in mente un altro posto in cui lei avrebbe potuto dire "no lì no"...


----------



## marietto (28 Novembre 2016)

Homer ha detto:


> Jon, non capisco il perché se non hai nessun video la riconciliazione non può essere comunque compromessa, senza video non ciulavano lo stesso?? O facevano la maglia? La riconciliazione passa attraverso un filmato?
> 
> Ovvio che tra "tuoi film" e un video la differenza c'è, ma sempre scopate erano.


La riconciliazione potrebbe essere compromessa anche senza video; quello che si sta dicendo è che con il filmato probabilmente lo è anche in casi in cui forse il marito potrebbe fare un tentativo.

Un conto è sapere e magari pensare che si comportava a letto con lui come si comportava con te, un conto è vederla molto più disinibita di come era con te. 

Ogni volta che ti viene la fantasia pensi a quello che hai visto e la fantasia ti passa. 

Non mi sembra complicato.


----------



## JON (28 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io mi sarei stupito di un video dove lei fa sesso in maniera meno coinvolgente che col marito o con lo stesso limitato ardore.
> A che pro?
> Se ti trovi l'amante lo fai per dare una botta (adrenalinica) a tutto: a lui, alla tua autostima, alle tue fantasie.
> Lo fai per divertirti e stare meglio, non per fare le stesse cose che già fai da anni.
> ...


Questi sono i motivi per cui una situazione del genere richiede uno spiccato senso critico. La prima cazzata che uno può compiere è quella di rimuginare sui perché o percome di certi comportamenti che, volenti o nolenti, nel tradimento vanno messi in conto. Come dici tu danny, altrimenti per cosa ti infili nel letto con un altro.

Qui si rischia di traslare la gravità di un tradimento su parametri che ad un certo punto non hanno più l'importanza che si crede, se non quella commisurata al proprio senso di sconfitta...che è un'altra questione. Questo è un tradimento come un altro, la differenza è che il video impone un determinato controllo.

Le acrobazie lei le ha fatte per se e non contro il marito, l'offesa principale è stata quella di tirare dentro la tresca elementi comuni al marito. Ovvero la sua casa, il suo letto e pure i figli. Per me questa è solo una deficiente, punto. Oltre che traditrice della peggior specie.


----------



## JON (28 Novembre 2016)

Homer ha detto:


> Jon, non capisco il perché se non hai nessun video la riconciliazione non può essere comunque compromessa, senza video non ciulavano lo stesso?? O facevano la maglia? La riconciliazione passa attraverso un filmato?
> 
> Ovvio che tra "tuoi film" e un video la differenza c'è, ma sempre scopate erano.


Ma infatti per me il punto è questo, cosa che ho già cercato di far passare prima.
Non è che per il semplice fatto di non aver visto uno debba credere che non si siano divertiti.
Quindi la riconciliazione passa attraverso la valutazione di una testa di cazzo che ad un certo punto sai di cosa è capace...e non mi riferisco alle acrobazie del video.


----------



## Homer (28 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> La riconciliazione potrebbe essere compromessa anche senza video; *quello che si sta dicendo *è che con il filmato probabilmente lo è anche in casi in cui forse il marito potrebbe fare un tentativo.
> 
> Un conto è sapere e magari pensare che si comportava a letto con lui come si comportava con te, un conto è vederla molto più disinibita di come era con te.
> 
> ...





JON ha detto:


> *Ma infatti per me il punto è questo, cosa che ho già cercato di far passare prima.*
> Non è che per il semplice fatto di non aver visto uno debba credere che non si siano divertiti.
> Quindi la riconciliazione passa attraverso la valutazione di una testa di cazzo che ad un certo punto sai di cosa è capace...e non mi riferisco alle acrobazie del video.



Ecco, lo sapevo che dovevo andare a leggere i post indietro.....:carneval::carneval:


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*Si*



marietto ha detto:


> Al momento è una supposizione a cui ha dato voce JON
> 
> Devo peroì dire che la sua è una deduzione abbastanza logica. Il post di apertura parla di intero repertorio, tutte le posizioni possibili comprese alcune cose inedite con il marito...
> 
> ...


Marietto.Ti rispetto,ma ho bisogno di prove schiaccianti.
Intravedi l'anal?
Non mi basta.
Ragazzi qui o salta fuori che gli derubricato er culo,o non possiamo procedere per supposizioni o percezioni.
Cioè questo se le inculata o no?
Se non se le inculata è uan roba,se si è preso il culo,c'è l'aggravante anale.e cazzo.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2016)

Salve [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] e [MENTION=2780]oscuro[/MENTION] 

ammazza vedo che sto 3D con la storia dei video sta esercitando un certo potere


----------



## JON (28 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Salve @_Ross_ e @_oscuro_
> 
> ammazza vedo che sto 3D con la storia dei video sta esercitando un certo potere


Qui a dire il vero manca il punto di vista di una donna.


----------



## delfino curioso (28 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Il parziale è quello senza coito. Praticamente col marito facevano sesso orale d'ordinanza.
> Con l'amante poi mica puoi fare brutta figura? E allora ecco che con lui si applicano tutte le tecniche conosciute.
> 
> Scherzi a parte, secondo me ci si sta fossilizzando sulla questione. Vedere un video simile, con i presupposti che sono venuti fuori, è sicuramente scioccante. Ma anche quando dal video non fossero venute fuori certe "capacità", siamo sicuri che vederla con gli occhi sgranati verso il soffitto durante una impassibile missionaria sarebbe stato meno traumatico?


Infatti Jon la mia era per "stemperare" la discussione.
In questo post tutto è traumatico anche l'accoccolarsi" per tanto tempo che indica che la relazione non è di poco tempo e non solo sessuale.


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Salve @_Ross_ e @_oscuro_
> 
> ammazza vedo che sto 3D con la storia dei video sta esercitando un certo potere


Ciao bella.
Noi a dire il vero jon mi ha chiesto una consulenza,ma non si capisce bene una questione.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2016)

La cosa che più mi farebbe incazzare è il contenuto del video ma sarebbe uguale se lo scoprissi senza vedere
Sapere che con un'altra fa cose che con me si rifiuta di fare
Per me sarebbe il motivo per cui chiudere


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> La cosa che più mi farebbe incazzare è il contenuto del video ma sarebbe uguale se lo scoprissi senza vedere
> Sapere che con un'altra fa cose che con me si rifiuta di fare
> Per me sarebbe il motivo per cui chiudere


Appunto.Ma l'inculata c'è stata?


----------



## delfino curioso (28 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Il parziale è quello senza coito. Praticamente col marito facevano sesso orale d'ordinanza.
> Con l'amante poi mica puoi fare brutta figura? E allora ecco che con lui si applicano tutte le tecniche conosciute.
> 
> Scherzi a parte, secondo me ci si sta fossilizzando sulla questione. Vedere un video simile, con i presupposti che sono venuti fuori, è sicuramente scioccante. Ma anche quando dal video non fossero venute fuori certe "capacità", siamo sicuri che vederla con gli occhi sgranati verso il soffitto durante una impassibile missionaria sarebbe stato meno traumatico?


Lo so cos'è Jon era per "stemperare" un po la faccenda.
Nel post è tutto traumatico, e indica che questa è una relazione di lunga durata, bisognerebbe capire solo su quali basi.
Penso che non si diventi pornostar dall'oggi al domani, ma che una certa esperienza bisogna averla. Penso che non sia il primo.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto.Ma l'inculata c'è stata?


si


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Lo so cos'è Jon era per "stemperare" un po la faccenda.
> Nel post è tutto traumatico, e indica che questa è una relazione di lunga durata, bisognerebbe capire solo su quali basi.
> Penso che non si diventi pornostar dall'oggi al domani, ma che una certa esperienza bisogna averla. Penso che non sia il primo.


.
il termine pornostar non mi piace ma io credo che se trovi l'uomo giusto non hai bisogno di aver molte esperienze di tradimento prima


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> si


Sualla base di cosa?mi argomenti poer favore?


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Lo so cos'è Jon era per "stemperare" un po la faccenda.
> Nel post è tutto traumatico, e indica che questa è una relazione di lunga durata, bisognerebbe capire solo su quali basi.
> Penso che non si *diventi* *pornostar* dall'oggi al domani, ma che una certa *esperienza* bisogna averla. Penso che non sia il primo.



Non esageriamo...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sualla base di cosa?mi argomenti poer favore?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Se l'ha presa in tutte le posizioni possibili mi viene da dire che tra quelle possibili ci sia anche quella
Altrimenti l'avrebbe presa in tutte le posizioni possibili tranne una


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> il termine pornostar non mi piace ma io credo che se trovi *l'uomo giusto* non hai bisogno di aver molte esperienze di tradimento prima



Sì.
Vale anche il contrario.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Vale anche il contrario.


ovviamente


----------



## JON (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao bella.
> Noi a dire il vero jon mi ha chiesto una consulenza,ma non si capisce bene una questione.


:rotfl:

A dire il vero, temo che una volta ottenuta quella prova sarai capace di ribaltare i miei concetti.
Speriamo che il culo se lo siano risparmiato.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2016)

Ci stiamo focalizzando sul sesso... ma il resto?
Cioè... ci sta che con l'amante fai sesso e magari pure meglio che col marito.
A me ha confortato ascoltare le telefonate tra loro due e leggere le lettere.
Perché non si sono mai detti nulla di profondo.
Non si sono conosciuti per niente.
Sono rimasti due conoscenti di superficie.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ci stiamo focalizzando sul sesso... ma il resto?
> Cioè...* ci sta che con l'amante fai sesso e magari pure meglio che col marito.*
> A me ha confortato ascoltare le telefonate tra loro due e leggere le lettere.
> Perché non si sono mai detti nulla di profondo.
> Non si sono conosciuti per niente.


.
meglio dipende da molti fattori. Ripeto il problema è se non fai con me cose che fai con lui
Sui sentimenti ovviamente concordo con te


----------



## ilnikko (28 Novembre 2016)

Attenzione :
è stato rinvenuto uno dei messaggi di uozzapp che il vicino mandava all' inquilina del piano di sotto :


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Se l'ha presa in tutte le posizioni possibili mi viene da dire che tra quelle possibili ci sia anche quella
> Altrimenti l'avrebbe presa in tutte le posizioni possibili tranne una


Scusa,mi sembra pretestuoso.
Cioè la pecora si presta a due soluzioni.
Vabbè,mi tenete informato?


----------



## delfino curioso (28 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> il termine pornostar non mi piace ma io credo che se trovi l'uomo giusto non hai bisogno di aver molte esperienze di tradimento prima


Neanche a me piace il termine, sul secondo punto devi essere "all'altezza" e lo puoi essere solo con l'esperienza. Poi concordo con te che con alcune persone la "chimica" fa la differenza.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao bella.
> Noi a dire il vero jon mi ha chiesto una consulenza,ma non si capisce bene una questione.


Sto leggendo  ero rimasta indietro


----------



## JON (28 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sto leggendo  ero rimasta *indietro*


Che brutta parola...


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> meglio dipende da molti fattori. Ripeto *il problema è se non fai con me cose che fai con lui*
> Sui sentimenti ovviamente concordo con te


Però non è cosa rara.


----------



## delfino curioso (28 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> A dire il vero, temo che una volta ottenuta quella prova sarai capace di ribaltare i miei concetti.
> Speriamo che il culo se lo siano risparmiato.


Mi sa di no.


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*Si*



JON ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> A dire il vero, temo che una volta ottenuta quella prova sarai capace di ribaltare i miei concetti.
> Speriamo che il culo se lo siano risparmiato.


Jon,io concettualmente son sul tuo stesso piano.
Ma la non inculata,sposta,capisci?
E vada per il pompino,che al limite so corna e non so corna dai...e roba da terza media.... su.
E vada per una pecora brutale,quelle so corna...ma se ne può parlare.
Er vicino si presenta con una arnese da 25 cm sfido ogni donna a dire di no.
Ma er culo e il culo.
Sur culo non transigo proprio.
E no,tu non puoi negare er culo al marito per anni,poi passa l'ascensorista,e te fai fa er"pranzo è servito"ner culo,e no?
Quindi addiveniamo ad una conclusione.


----------



## JON (28 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Mi sa di no.


Se sai parla! ...con Oscuro.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Qui a dire il vero manca il punto di vista di una donna.


Leggo


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*si*



JON ha detto:


> Se sai parla! ...con Oscuro.


Ecco bravo.
Allora quali prove concrete abbiamo?seri dai.


----------



## delfino curioso (28 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Però non è cosa rara.



Quindi a questo punto è meglio abituare la moglie/marito ecc. a fare tutto.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Che brutta parola...


Aspe' fammi leggere che devo capire se è attinente al 3D


----------



## JON (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jon,io concettualmente son sul tuo stesso piano.
> Ma la non inculata,sposta,capisci?
> E vada per il pompino,che al limite so corna e non so corna dai...e roba da terza media.... su.
> E vada per una pecora brutale,quelle so corna...ma se ne può parlare.
> ...


Oh, ma lo sai che ci sei mancato? Qualcuno ha tentato di replicarti ma i risultati sono stati pessimi. Il primo caso di indispensabilità che mi capita.


----------



## delfino curioso (28 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Se sai parla! ...con Oscuro.


Intuisco, ma non sono io l'inquilino del  piano di sopra.


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*Si*



JON ha detto:


> Oh, ma lo sai che ci sei mancato? Qualcuno ha tentato di replicarti ma i risultati sono stati pessimi. Il primo caso di indispensabilità che mi capita.


Si vabbè ma restiamo in tema.
Fra l'altro mi sovviene anche una domanda.
Nel caso di una pecora,come possiamo stabilire se c'è stata la profanazione del primo o del secondo canale?
Se l'immagine è laterale,quale certezza possiamo avere?la convinzione soggettiva non basta.
Quindi,possiamo solo dedurre.
Ma qui ci "VIENE" in aiuto l'audio.
Ecco qui,casca l'asino.
C'è l'audio?
Se c'è l'audio e la signora proferisce frasi irriguardose della serie"si dai,così,adesso fiocinami il culo,entra dai,graffiami i corpi cavernosi delle pareti anorettali,con la cappella baciami l'ampolla anale"non ci son dubbi che tengano.
Allora seriamente:ABBIAMO IL SONORO?


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Quindi a questo punto è meglio abituare la moglie/marito ecc. a fare tutto.


Qui mi sa che è lei che si rifiutava.


----------



## JON (28 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Intuisco, *ma non sono io l'inquilino del  piano di sopra*.


Questo l'avevamo capito.


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*Si*

Il sonorooooo ragazzi...


----------



## JON (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si vabbè ma restiamo in tema.
> Fra l'altro mi sovviene anche una domanda.
> *Nel caso di una pecora,come possiamo stabilire se c'è stata la profanazione del primo o del secondo canale?*
> Se l'immagine è laterale,quale certezza possiamo avere?la convinzione soggettiva non basta.
> ...


Non ci crederai ma pensavo la stessa cosa.

Posso darti una informazione importante e sicura, habemus sonoro.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco,io non vedo scritte inerenti a "fratture anorettali"


Sono implicite secondo me 

hai presemte  in analisi logica il soggetto sottinteso, non si legge ma tutti sanno che c'è


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*Jon*



JON ha detto:


> Non ci crederai ma pensavo la stessa cosa.
> 
> Posso darti una informazione importante e sicura, habemus sonoro.


Intanto ti ringrazio per la fattiva collaborazione.
Allora questo sonoro.
Intanto l'espressione facciale della signora era di sofferenza?soffusa sofferenza?di piacevole sofferenza?era angustiata?angustiata forte?piccata?indifferente?
Se una ha un pisello nel sedere avrà un'espressione corcostanziata o no?
Ok,poi sto cazzo di sonoro esce o non esce?
Oh sto facendo tutto io....e che cazzo..


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sono implicite secondo me
> 
> hai presemte  in analisi logica il soggetto sottinteso, non si legge ma tutti sanno che c'è


Anche a te la stessa domanda:da cosa deduci la possibile profanazione del secondo canale?
Mi fate incazzare oh.
Cosa si vede?fiamma,da cosa presupponi?


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*Delfino*



delfino curioso ha detto:


> Quindi a questo punto è meglio abituare la moglie/marito ecc. a fare tutto.


Tu mi vedi l'espressione della signora?dai.


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*Dainny*



danny ha detto:


> Qui mi sa che è lei che si rifiutava.


Tu mi fai un resoconto psicologico,sul culo si e sul culo no.
Della serie,elencami i si ed i no.veloce.


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> ovviamente


Ovviamente un cazzo.
Tu mi vedi in base alla posizione quanto possibilità ci sono sull'esito positivo dell'abbrutimento anale.veloce dai.


----------



## delfino curioso (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto ti ringrazio per la fattiva collaborazione.
> Allora questo sonoro.
> Intanto l'espressione facciale della signora era di sofferenza?soffusa sofferenza?di piacevole sofferenza?era angustiata?angustiata forte?piccata?indifferente?
> Se una ha un pisello nel sedere avrà un'espressione corcostanziata o no?
> ...


Solo Riccardo può darti certezza e lui che parla con il marito.


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*Si*

Manco da un mese e vi siete davvero rincoglioniti e di brutto...dai...


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*Si*



delfino curioso ha detto:


> Solo Riccardo può darti certezza e lui che parla con il marito.


Delfino,cosa pensi.Sta benedetta inculata c'è stata si o no?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Neanche a me piace il termine, sul secondo punto devi essere "all'altezza" e lo puoi essere solo con l'esperienza. Poi concordo con te che con alcune persone la "chimica" fa la differenza.


.
Io credo che la chimica faccia il 90%


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*Ok*



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Io credo che la chimica faccia il 90%


La chimica fa a 90?ok....andiamo avanti.che pensi?


----------



## delfino curioso (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu mi vedi l'espressione della signora?dai.




Contratta ma compiacente......


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Però non è cosa rara.


Probabile a me pare assurdo e soprattutto non perdonerei



delfino curioso ha detto:


> Quindi a questo punto è meglio abituare la moglie/marito ecc. a fare tutto.


A fare tutto quello che piace a entrambi più che altro



oscuro ha detto:


> La chimica fa a 90?ok....andiamo avanti.che pensi?


Oh guarda che io ho detto da subito che l'inculata c'è stata


----------



## delfino curioso (28 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Probabile a me pare assurdo e soprattutto non perdonerei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*Bene*



delfino curioso ha detto:


> Contratta ma compiacente......


Contratta ma compiacente.
OTTIMO.
Questo è un ottimo spunto.
Quindi diventa tutto credibile.
Contratta:non dava er culo al marito,quindi,un agire desueto,quindi contratta.BENE.
Compiacente:contenta di farsi fiocinare il culo dal vicino....ci puòs tare.
A questo punto.PERCHè?
ottimo delfino.


----------



## delfino curioso (28 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Io credo che la chimica faccia il 90%



Quindi l'esperienza non conto???????


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> Probabile a me pare assurdo e soprattutto non perdonerei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok,in quanto donna la domanda èerchè il marito no,il vicino si?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Quindi l'esperienza non conto???????


.
non lo so
io di esperienza ne avevo decisamente poca


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,in quanto donna la domanda èerchè il marito no,il vicino si?


.
Perchè sei cretina
Vale come risposta?


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*No*



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Perchè sei cretina
> Vale come risposta?


Una risposta semplicistica.


----------



## delfino curioso (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Delfino,cosa pensi.Sta benedetta inculata c'è stata si o no?


Con sommo mio dispiacere (mettendomi nei panni del marito) si


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Una risposta semplicistica.


.
Sai che sono basica
Essendo per me incomprensibile non riesco a dare una spiegazione


----------



## delfino curioso (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Una risposta semplicistica.


Si è fatta convincere (subito) ed ha cambiato idea sui suoi gusti


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*Si*



delfino curioso ha detto:


> Con sommo mio dispiacere (mettendomi nei panni del marito) si


Siete tutti per l'inculata.Ok,ne prendo atto.
Io sono per il no.Scommettiamo?


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Sai che sono basica
> Essendo per me incomprensibile non riesco a dare una spiegazione


Potrebbe essere che per questa donna ci sono uomini che te sposi,e uomini ai quali dare il culo?


----------



## delfino curioso (28 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> non lo so
> io di esperienza ne avevo decisamente poca


e all'improvviso sei diventata la "fata del sesso"?????


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Siete tutti per l'inculata.Ok,ne prendo atto.
> Io sono per il no.Scommettiamo?


Quoto.
Il no.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Potrebbe essere che per questa donna ci sono uomini che te sposi,e uomini ai quali dare il culo?


.
Assolutamente si
Torno alla definizione di cretina


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*Si*



danny ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Il no.


Esatto,si sarebbe sentita ancora più sporca.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> e all'improvviso sei diventata la "fata del sesso"?????


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma che fata del sesso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
diciamo che non sembrava credibile che avessi avuto solo un uomo, secondo la persona che era con me in quel momento. A distanza di anni ancora non ci crede


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esatto,si sarebbe sentita ancora più sporca.


Perchè?


----------



## delfino curioso (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Siete tutti per l'inculata.Ok,ne prendo atto.
> Io sono per il no.Scommettiamo?


Però il post dovrebbe farti pensare diversamente. Una moglie a cui non piace il rapporto orale con il marito mentre con l'amico ci da dentro non ti fa venire qualche dubbio.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Però il post dovrebbe farti pensare diversamente. Una moglie a cui non piace il rapporto orale con il marito mentre con l'amico ci da dentro non ti fa venire qualche dubbio.


.
Sul fatto che sia cretina? (3)


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anche a te la stessa domanda:da cosa deduci la possibile profanazione del secondo canale?
> Mi fate incazzare oh.
> Cosa si vede?fiamma,da cosa presupponi?


Dal fatto che se una va a letto con un altro nel proprio letto, è disposta a far esplorare qualsiasi pertugio, pure gli orecchi se serve  .... Chiamasi trasgressione e ti dirò di più la vera trasgressione per lei è aver usato l'alcova familiare


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè?


Ti tradisco...e do pure er culo mentre a te no?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dal fatto che se una va a letto con un altro nel proprio letto, è disposta a far esplorare qualsiasi pertugio, pure gli orecchi se serve  .... Chiamasi trasgressione e ti dirò di più la vera trasgressione per lei è aver usato l'alcova familiare


.
Pratica archiviate


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*Certo*



delfino curioso ha detto:


> Però il post dovrebbe farti pensare diversamente. Una moglie a cui non piace il rapporto orale con il marito mentre con l'amico ci da dentro non ti fa venire qualche dubbio.


Certo,giusto.Ma quello che appare spesso non è.Secondo me non c'è stato anal.


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dal fatto che se una va a letto con un altro nel proprio letto, è disposta a far esplorare qualsiasi pertugio, pure gli orecchi se serve  .... Chiamasi trasgressione e ti dirò di più la vera trasgressione per lei è aver usato l'alcova familiare


Risposta esaustiva e pertinente.Nonostante questo,penso che non ci sia stata deflorazione anale.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Però il post dovrebbe farti pensare diversamente. Una moglie a cui non piace il rapporto orale con il marito mentre con l'amico ci da dentro non ti fa venire qualche dubbio.


Magari le cose sono anche collegate. E non c'entra il culo.


----------



## delfino curioso (28 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma che fata del sesso :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> diciamo che non sembrava credibile che avessi avuto solo un uomo, secondo la persona che era con me in quel momento. A distanza di anni ancora non ci crede


Ma avresti potuto avere anche solo un uomo con il quale aver "imparato" (insieme) tante cose.


----------



## delfino curioso (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esatto,si sarebbe sentita ancora più sporca.




Io penso che questo problema non se lo sia proprio posto.


----------



## delfino curioso (28 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Sul fatto che sia cretina? (3)


questo ormai è chiaro.


----------



## ilnikko (28 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dal fatto che se una va a letto con un altro nel proprio letto, è disposta a far esplorare qualsiasi pertugio, pure gli orecchi se serve  .... Chiamasi trasgressione e ti dirò di più la vera trasgressione per lei è aver usato l'alcova familiare


:up::up::up:


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dal fatto che se una va a letto con un altro nel proprio letto, è disposta a far esplorare qualsiasi pertugio, pure gli orecchi se serve  .... Chiamasi trasgressione e ti dirò di più la vera trasgressione per lei è aver usato l'alcova familiare


Infatti è per questa ragione che non ritengo necessario il culo. La trasgressione è già al massimo così. Magari tra un anno o 6 mesi sarebbe stato probabile. Ma dopo 3 mesi... già l'ingoio e qualche acrobazia in più bastano. Oh..  poi lo hanno fatto nel letto... ancora nel letto... non sotto la doccia sul tavolo della cucina sul pianerottolo sulla lavatrice... di che stiamo parlando? Se questa è uno pornostar io sono una tartaruga ninja.


----------



## delfino curioso (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti tradisco...e do pure er culo mentre a te no?


questo chiamasi "dispetto" come i bambini insomma.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti tradisco...e do pure er culo mentre a te no?



Mah..


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Risposta esaustiva e pertinente.Nonostante questo,penso che non ci sia stata deflorazione anale.


lo deduci perché non è stato scritto o da qualche altra motivazione ?


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*Si*



delfino curioso ha detto:


> questo chiamasi "dispetto" come i bambini insomma.


Ecco.Ma non sono emersi motivi di contrasto fra i due.Quindi manca il nesso per L'INCULATA PER DISPETTO.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> questo chiamasi "dispetto" come i bambini insomma.


Si chiama feeling.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco.Ma non sono emersi motivi di contrasto fra i due.Quindi manca il nesso per L'INCULATA PER DISPETTO.


.
Non mi sembra una pratica che sei disposta a fare per dispetto
Ma posso sbagliarmi


----------



## patroclo (28 Novembre 2016)

....qui date tutti per scontato che quello filmato sia il primo amante e pure recente..............se la vediamo sul lungo periodo e sulla moltitudine darei l'anal per scontato......


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti è per questa ragione che non ritengo necessario il culo. La trasgressione è già al massimo così. Magari tra un anno o 6 mesi sarebbe stato probabile. Ma dopo 3 mesi... già l'ingoio e qualche acrobazia in più bastano. Oh..  poi lo hanno fatto nel letto... ancora nel letto... non sotto la doccia sul tavolo della cucina sul pianerottolo sulla lavatrice... di che stiamo parlando? Se questa è uno pornostar io sono una tartaruga ninja.


Ma non è che sia necessaria, semmai rientra nel pacchetto


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> lo deduci perché non è stato scritto o da qualche altra motivazione ?


Perchè ha aperto la stanza,ha fatto passare aria fresca,e ha spruzzato un profumo prima della trombata.
Quindi voleva atmosfera incontaminata.
Il culo è qualcosa di sporco,nel letto di tuo marito.Secondo me nessuna inculata.


----------



## delfino curioso (28 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti è per questa ragione che non ritengo necessario il culo. La trasgressione è già al massimo così. Magari tra un anno o 6 mesi sarebbe stato probabile. Ma dopo 3 mesi... già l'ingoio e qualche acrobazia in più bastano. Oh..  poi lo hanno fatto nel letto... ancora nel letto... non sotto la doccia sul tavolo della cucina sul pianerottolo sulla lavatrice... di che stiamo parlando? Se questa è uno pornostar io sono una tartaruga ninja.



Non penso che abbia messo le telecamere in tutta la casa. Forse però quello che dici può essere una motivazione che sta spingendo il marito a vedere altri video chi lo sa.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè ha aperto la stanza,ha fatto passare aria fresca,e ha spruzzato un profumo prima della trombata.
> Quindi voleva atmosfera incontaminata.
> Il culo è qualcosa di sporco,nel letto di tuo marito.Secondo me nessuna inculata.


Speriamo si siano  fatti il bidet nel caso


----------



## trilobita (28 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Oh, ma lo sai che ci sei mancato? Qualcuno ha tentato di replicarti ma i risultati sono stati pessimi. Il primo caso di indispensabilità che mi capita.


Vero,ma non avevo pretese...


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ....qui date tutti per scontato che quello filmato sia il primo amante e pure recente..............se la vediamo sul lungo periodo e sulla moltitudine darei l'anal per scontato......


E non ingoi col marito? Non hai imparato a fingere? Ad accontentarlo per non destare sospetti? Se questa è sgamata io sono il commissario Basettoni.


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non è che sia necessaria, semmai rientra nel pacchetto


Prima o poi si. Ma forse qui siamo ancora al prima. 
Manco si è accorta della gopro...


----------



## delfino curioso (28 Novembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ....qui date tutti per scontato che quello filmato sia il primo amante e pure recente..............se la vediamo sul lungo periodo e sulla moltitudine darei l'anal per scontato......



Esatto quello che sostenevo io prima la durata del rapporto


----------



## JON (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè ha aperto la stanza,ha fatto passare aria fresca,e ha spruzzato un profumo prima della trombata.
> Quindi voleva atmosfera incontaminata.
> Il culo è qualcosa di sporco,nel letto di tuo marito.Secondo me nessuna inculata.


Ma no, voleva fare bella figura! Quindi casa perfetta e culo pronto.


----------



## patroclo (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè ha aperto la stanza,ha fatto passare aria fresca,e ha spruzzato un profumo prima della trombata.
> Quindi voleva atmosfera incontaminata.
> I*l culo è qualcosa di sporco,nel letto di tuo marito.*Secondo me nessuna inculata.


...al di là della profanazione.... del talamo matrimoniale non combacia con la mia visione....il culo è un dono e in quanto tale è una gioia....e le gioie sono pure


----------



## danny (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè ha aperto la stanza,ha fatto passare aria fresca,e ha spruzzato un profumo prima della trombata.
> Quindi voleva atmosfera incontaminata.
> Il culo è qualcosa di sporco,nel letto di tuo marito.Secondo me nessuna inculata.


Obiezione pertinente. Non ingoia poi di solito. Tipo schizzinosa.


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*SI*



JON ha detto:


> Ma no, voleva fare bella figura! Quindi casa perfetta e culo pronto.


Ma jon cazzo.
Tutto pulito,ambiente igienizzato e poi:sfonname er culo?no dai...non ci credo.


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*Sera*



trilobita ha detto:


> Vero,ma non avevo pretese...


Sera.:up:


----------



## delfino curioso (28 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Si chiama feeling.


Ancora......, già prima mi hanno  "corretto" lo so come si chiama.
Tutti precisini......


----------



## patroclo (28 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E non ingoi col marito? Non hai imparato a fingere? Ad accontentarlo per non destare sospetti? Se questa è sgamata io sono il commissario Basettoni.


....ma noi abbiamo letto le parole di uno sconvolto dal racconto di un marito ancora più sconvolto......


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*Si*



danny ha detto:


> Obiezione pertinente. Non ingoia poi di solito. Tipo schizzinosa.


Danny,e dai,apri e fai cambiare l'aria,quindi:ambiente non contaminato.
Spruzzi il profumo,vuoi eliminare odori.E poi:squartami er culo?noMi spiace ragazzi NESSUNA INCULATA.


----------



## delfino curioso (28 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Speriamo si siano  fatti il bidet nel caso



Si ognuno a casa sua........


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*Ermik*



ermik ha detto:


> ....ma noi abbiamo letto le parole di uno sconvolto dal racconto di un marito ancora più sconvolto......


Ci siam basati su elementi oggettivi.
Ti pacerebbe la signora deflorata e appagata?anche a me.Ma non è andata così.


----------



## Ross (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci siam basati su elementi oggettivi.
> Ti pacerebbe la signora deflorata e appagata?anche a me.Ma non è andata così.


Quindi il caso è chiuso?


----------



## patroclo (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci siam basati su elementi oggettivi.
> Ti pacerebbe la signora deflorata e appagata?anche a me.Ma non è andata così.


....per me essere oggettivi vorrebbe dire aver visto il filmato o essere il vicino


----------



## JON (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma jon cazzo.
> Tutto pulito,ambiente igienizzato e poi:sfonname er culo?no dai...non ci credo.


Che non lo sai che quando vai di culo devi mantenere una certa igiene?


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*No*



Ross ha detto:


> Quindi il caso è chiuso?


No,aspetto l'audio.


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*Si*



JON ha detto:


> Che non lo sai che quando vai di culo devi mantenere una certa igiene?


Si,ma quella andava di culo cor vicino nel letto der marito,e che fai?spruzzi er profumo?


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*Si*



ermik ha detto:


> ....per me essere oggettivi vorrebbe dire aver visto il filmato o essere il vicino


L'audio...serve l'audio...


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,aspetto l'audio.


Audio ?!?!?!


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Audio ?!?!?!


Con l'audio caso risolto no?


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con l'audio caso risolto no?


Ah si ... Toc toc, scusi sa ma ci servirebbe l'audio ce lo presta


----------



## ilnikko (28 Novembre 2016)

Allora....banalmente : se la signora è vergine della zona del perineo vedo quantomeno improbabile la breccia di Porta Pia. Altresì possibile che l'incontro filmato sia il 15esimo e la signora dopo 3/4  incontri abbia fatto gentil dono di sottochiappa al virgulto amico.


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*Si*



ilnikko ha detto:


> Allora....banalmente : se la signora è vergine della zona del perineo vedo quantomeno improbabile la breccia di Porta Pia. Altresì possibile che l'incontro filmato sia il 15esimo e la signora dopo 3/4  incontri abbia fatto gentil dono di sottochiappa al virgulto amico.


Esatto nikko.


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah si ... Toc toc, scusi sa ma ci servirebbe l'audio ce lo presta


Er marito avrà sentito l'audio?


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Er marito avrà sentito l'audio?


direi di sì  convochiamo il marito ?


----------



## delfino curioso (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma quella andava di culo cor vicino nel letto der marito,e che fai?spruzzi er profumo?




Mai sai la gente è strana.........


----------



## delfino curioso (28 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah si ... Toc toc, scusi sa ma ci servirebbe l'audio ce lo presta



Allora meglio il video con l'audio no, potremmo non capire bene......le parole.....e poi ci tocca di nuovo scrivere per 50 pagine ed interpretare......


----------



## delfino curioso (28 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Allora....banalmente : se la signora è vergine della zona del perineo vedo quantomeno improbabile la breccia di Porta Pia. A*ltresì possibile che l'incontro filmato sia il 15esimo e la signora dopo 3/4  incontri abbia fatto gentil dono di sottochiappa al virgulto amico.
> *



Questo per me è certo.


----------



## delfino curioso (28 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> direi di sì  convochiamo il marito ?



Meglio di no. è già sconvolto di suo per i video, se legge quello che scriviamo non gli "passa" più.


----------



## JON (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Er marito avrà sentito l'audio?


Vedo che brancoli nel buio.


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*Ecco*



delfino curioso ha detto:


> Meglio di no. è già sconvolto di suo per i video, se legge quello che scriviamo non gli "passa" più.



Ma adesso,sconvolto?e uno sconvolto che fa?non fa nulla e continua con le riprese?


----------



## delfino curioso (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma adesso,sconvolto?e uno sconvolto che fa?non fa nulla e continua con le riprese?




Penso che per una "botta" del genere si è incapaci di intendere e volere......


----------



## delfino curioso (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma adesso,sconvolto?e uno sconvolto che fa?non fa nulla e continua con le riprese?


Secondo me vuole vedere fino a che punto "arrivano" (sono proprio stronzo).


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2016)

*Io*



delfino curioso ha detto:


> Secondo me vuole vedere fino a che punto "arrivano" (sono proprio stronzo).


Io gia ero comodamente seduto in divano al piano sopra,dopo aver legato il famoso inquilino,e dopo aver sodomizzato violentemente,la moglie,la mamma,la zia,e la portiera,che non c'entrava un cazzo...ma visto che c'ero...


----------



## Ross (28 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io gia ero comodamente seduto in divano al piano sopra,dopo aver legato il famoso inquilino,e dopo aver sodomizzato violentemente,la moglie,la mamma,la zia,e la portiera,che non c'entrava un cazzo...ma visto che c'ero...



il verde più verde del prato inglese! :up:

questo è il classico caso in cui si DEVE armare una canizza da far tremare il palazzo.


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> il verde più verde del prato inglese! :up:
> 
> questo è il classico caso in cui si DEVE armare una canizza da far tremare il palazzo.


E poi?
Dopo lo sputtamento generale che coinvolgera' tutti, l'amico il vicino la moglie del vicino i figli del vicino il cane di quelli di sotto che abbaiera' per il casino e il pagamento delle spese condominiali per il futuro... e poi... in quel condominio di persone che si odieranno e si guarderanno di sbieco per tutto il tempo che occorrera' per svendere la casa... insomma... che si è risolto?
Mal comune mezzo gaudio?
Pensiamo invece a come ottenere il meglio per il tradito. Se si può parlare di meglio in questo caso. 
Una visita da un avvocato come prima cosa per valutare come muoversi per non farsi fregare ancor di più.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Mi risulta che sia una cosa abbastanza comune sia per le donne che per gli uomini (piuttosto contenuti con il/la coniuge, senza freni fuori dal rapporto ufficiale.
> 
> In qualche modo nel loro profondo ritengono di perdere il rispetto dell'altro se richiedono o eseguono atti sessuali "forti", quindi temono il giudizio del coniuge. Invece del giudizio/rispetto dell'amante non frega mazza, quindi si sentono liberi/e.
> 
> ...


Rispondo a un post di pagina 2 benché veda che si è arrivati a 22.
Non credo che stiano così le cose.
Semplicemente come con un'amica si va al cinema, con un'altra al centro commerciale e con una terza si discute di libri o uncinetto, ugualmente con un uomo ci si rapporta, anche a letto, in un modo con un altro uomo diversamente.


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rispondo a un post di pagina 2 benché veda che si è arrivati a 22.
> Non credo che stiano così le cose.
> Semplicemente come con un'amica si va al cinema, con un'altra al centro commerciale e con una terza si discute di libri o uncinetto, ugualmente con un uomo ci si rapporta, anche a letto, in un modo con un altro uomo diversamente.


Sì.
Lo facciamo anche noi con le donne.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2016)

Possibile che, dopo anni nel forum, a tanti utenti non passi l'idea del dover sorprendere in flagranza di tradimento il coniuge per ottenere una separazione per colpa che non esiste.
Visto poi che solo una minoranza di traditi e tradite si separa, questa idea è ancora più assurda.


----------



## kikko64 (29 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Possibile che, dopo anni nel forum, a tanti utenti non passi l'idea del *dover sorprendere in flagranza di tradimento il coniuge per ottenere una separazione per colpa che non esiste*.
> Visto poi che solo una minoranza di traditi e tradite si separa, questa idea è ancora più assurda.


Credo che Tu abbia perfettamente ragione, me lo disse anche il mio avvocato - _non esiste nessun Giudice Civile in nessun Tribunale Italiano che sentenzierebbe una separazione con addebito "solo" per l'adulterio, nemmeno di fronte alla flagranza di reato"_ -.

Credo anche che ormai la richiesta di separazione con addebito sia possibile solo di fronte a comportamenti famigliari violenti, dove per violenza non si intende solamente quella "fisica" ma anche (e soprattutto) quella psicologica.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Novembre 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Un caro amico d'infanzia, direi fratello per il nostro rapporto, mi ha confessato dei sospetti riguardo alla moglie. Dice che è diventata scostante, a letto e fuori, ha comportamenti strani: ha messo password al cellulare, non lo fa più utilizzare alla figlia di 10 anni per giocare dicendo che funziona male con le applicazioni scaricate, è più curata e truccata del solito (dico che è una bella donna sui 35 anni che non passa inosservata). Mi dice anche che lavorando part time solo di pomeriggio, le mattine, portata la figlia a scuola rimane a casa sola. Niente di strano a parte che non fanno sesso da 3 mesi e che a lei sembra tutto normale. A questo punto mi confessa che lunedì mattina (ha aspettato 4 giorni x parlarne con me tanto è stato scioccante) ha utilizzato la sua Go Pro, una piccola videocamera, nascosta bene nella camera da letto. Il filmato di circa 2 h che non mi ha fatto visionare per privacy ed anche perchè degno di un film porno a detta sua, riportava la seguente storia:
> si vede lei che torna a casa dopo aver portato la figlia a scuola, gira per un pò in camera, sistema le lenzuola, apre la finestra e spruzza del profumo in giro....si sente suonare il citofono, lei va ad aprire. In camera entrano lei e lui, l'inquilino del piano di sopra, sposato con due figli piccoli, sui 40 anni, mai avuto rapporti di amicizia o altro solo brevi saluti alle assemblee di condominio...Si spogliano, si baciano e toccano, lui la prende in tutti i modi possibili, posizioni mai accettate e fatte con il marito, sesso orale completo, anche questo mai accettato con lui, almeno non fino alla fine, poi ancora peggio restano abbracciati a coccolarsi per circa mezz'ora.
> Lui è rimasto sconvolto, sembra uno zombie, non sa cosa fare. E' una persona molto razionale e diplomatica, ancora non ha realizzato secondo me la situazione. La cosa che più mi spaventa è che ha intenzione di filmarli ancora...e non capisco il motivo visto che le prove per una eventuale separazione le ha. Mi sono anche sfogato sul tradimento della mia compagna per farlo sentire meno inadeguato, anche se la sua situazione è sconvolgente, io sono stato male al solo pensiero di saperla a letto con un altro mentre lui ha un filmato integrale e vuole continuare a farsi del male filmandoli ancora...Non ho parole, mi dispiace sia capitato a lui ed in questo modo.


Io la vedo sotto un'altra prospettiva che immagino sia difficile da capire. 

Mi incazzerei se il filmato non mi trasmettesse qualcosa di bello, plastico, esteticamente gradevole. Se dalla GoPro uscisse una situazione da malinconoia di dopolavoristi anzichè qualcosa di adrenalinico, appassionato, bruciante ed esteticamente appagante ed eccitante (per loro e di riflesso anche per me) sarei molto deluso. 

Vorrei vedere lei darsi completamente di testa e corpo e percepirla in calore e mentalmente presa: da un amante quello si deve pretendere. Non intendo pornostar o film porno, anzi. Intendo una situazione per cui dire: "Corna sì, ma per lei ne è valsa la pena."

Concordo molto con il discorso del talamo nunziale.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Novembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Io la vedo sotto un'altra prospettiva che immagino sia difficile da capire.
> 
> Mi incazzerei se il filmato non mi trasmettesse qualcosa di bello, plastico, esteticamente gradevole. Se dalla GoPro uscisse una situazione da malinconoia di dopolavoristi anzichè qualcosa di adrenalinico, appassionato, bruciante ed esteticamente appagante ed eccitante (per loro e di riflesso anche per me) sarei molto deluso.
> 
> ...


Aggiungo che se così fosse, farei 300 backup del filmato per non correre il rischio di perderlo.


----------



## riccardo1973 (29 Novembre 2016)

da quando il mio amico non dorme in camera da letto e ha iniziato ad uscire più spesso per non restare in casa e ha cambiato ovviamente atteggiamento, credo che lei abbia capito che lui sospetti qualcosa, infatti gli incontri non ci sono più stati, quindi i video di questi giorni non hanno prodotto niente di particolare se non l'immagine di lei che passa molto tempo su w.app dentro al letto. Si sentono alcuni messaggi vocali di un uomo che dice: ti penso ho voglia di te...lei che risponde adesso è complicato...non so che fare...
Ho consigliato di mettersi nelle mani di un buon avvocato anche solo per un consiglio iniziale...ma lui è totalmente concentrato su di loro. Vuole spiarli, saperne di più, vedere dove arriveranno....Io ho detto che è assurdo continuare a farsi del male e di trovare una soluzione legale subito, prima che le cose prendano una brutta piega.


----------



## kikko64 (29 Novembre 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> da quando il mio amico non dorme in camera da letto e ha iniziato ad uscire più spesso per non restare in casa e ha cambiato ovviamente atteggiamento, credo che lei abbia capito che lui sospetti qualcosa, infatti gli incontri non ci sono più stati, quindi i video di questi giorni non hanno prodotto niente di particolare se non l'immagine di lei che passa molto tempo su w.app dentro al letto. Si sentono alcuni messaggi vocali di un uomo che dice: ti penso ho voglia di te...lei che risponde adesso è complicato...non so che fare...
> Ho consigliato di mettersi nelle mani di un buon avvocato anche solo per un consiglio iniziale...ma lui è totalmente concentrato su di loro.* Vuole spiarli, saperne di più, vedere dove arriveranno.*...Io ho detto che è assurdo continuare a farsi del male e di trovare una soluzione legale subito, prima che le cose prendano una brutta piega.


Questo ha del patologico.

Devi assolutamente convincere il tuo amico a rivolgersi immediatamente ad un avvocato (se necessario trascinacelo Tu personalmente). Parlare con un professionista "super partes" che gli inquadri la situazione in termini legali e che, in qualche modo, lo riporti su un terreno meno "emotivo" e più "realistico" non può che fargli bene.
Credo che il tuo amico abbia anche bisogno di un buon sostegno psicologico ... troppe se ne sentono di uomini andati fuori di testa che compiono atti di una gravità inaudita ed assolutamente non tollerabili (e tanto meno giustificabili).


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Io la vedo sotto un'altra prospettiva che immagino sia difficile da capire.
> 
> Mi incazzerei se il filmato non mi trasmettesse qualcosa di bello, plastico, esteticamente gradevole. Se dalla GoPro uscisse una situazione da malinconoia di dopolavoristi anzichè qualcosa di adrenalinico, appassionato, bruciante ed esteticamente appagante ed eccitante (per loro e di riflesso anche per me) sarei molto deluso.
> 
> ...





PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Aggiungo che se così fosse, farei 300 backup del filmato per non correre il rischio di perderlo.


Buongiorno 

te vuoi trovare il bello in ogni cosa


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Credo che Tu abbia perfettamente ragione, me lo disse anche il mio avvocato - _non esiste nessun Giudice Civile in nessun Tribunale Italiano che sentenzierebbe una separazione con addebito "solo" per l'adulterio, nemmeno di fronte alla flagranza di reato"_ -.
> 
> Credo anche che ormai la richiesta di separazione con addebito sia possibile solo di fronte a comportamenti famigliari violenti, dove per violenza non si intende solamente quella "fisica" ma anche (e soprattutto) quella psicologica.


I consigli di un buon avvocato di fiducia servono anche a questo. A dare i consigli corretti per sperare di ottenere l'addebito. Compresa la questione psicologica. Poi l'esito non è scontato.


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> da quando il mio amico non dorme in camera da letto e ha iniziato ad uscire più spesso per non restare in casa e ha cambiato ovviamente atteggiamento, credo che lei abbia capito che lui sospetti qualcosa, infatti gli incontri non ci sono più stati, quindi i video di questi giorni non hanno prodotto niente di particolare se non l'immagine di lei che passa molto tempo su w.app dentro al letto. Si sentono alcuni messaggi vocali di un uomo che dice: ti penso ho voglia di te...lei che risponde adesso è complicato...non so che fare...
> Ho consigliato di mettersi nelle mani di un buon avvocato anche solo per un consiglio iniziale...ma lui è totalmente concentrato su di loro. Vuole spiarli, saperne di più, vedere dove arriveranno....Io ho detto che è assurdo continuare a farsi del male e di trovare una soluzione legale subito, prima che le cose prendano una brutta piega.


Mi sembra in stato di shock con ansia a mille. Anch'io ero così. Avevo sviluppato delle ossessioni di controllo. Scoprire un tradimento determina una violenza psicologica con reazioni inaspettate. Uno psicologo aiuta. Io ero andato da quelli del consultorio vicino al lavoro.
Io di natura sono pacifico. La violenza l'ho interiorizzata facendomi del male.


----------



## ilnikko (29 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sembra in stato di shock con ansia a mille. Anch'io ero così. *Avevo sviluppato delle ossessioni di controllo*. Scoprire un tradimento determina una violenza psicologica con reazioni inaspettate. Uno psicologo aiuta. Io ero andato da quelli del consultorio vicino al lavoro.
> *Io di natura sono pacifico. La violenza l'ho interiorizzata facendomi del mal*e.


Quototi danny caro, il primo neretto l'ho sperimentato anche io come molti altri credo. Sul secondo neretto vuoi spiegare meglio ? mi interessa (se si puo',ovvio).


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Quototi danny caro, il primo neretto l'ho sperimentato anche io come molti altri credo. Sul secondo neretto vuoi spiegare meglio ? mi interessa (se si puo',ovvio).


Subire queste situazioni genera un fortissimo stress. Ti senti sotto pressione, un po' come quando comprimi un sacchetto chiuso dove è rimasta dell'aria. Da qualche arte lo vedi gonfiarsi, e la bolla rimane lì, finché non dai modo al sacchetto, aprendolo, di buttarla fuori.
Questa necessità di una valvola di sfogo per alcuni può diventare violenza fisica verso gli altri.
La mia reazione è stata sempre verbale, non sono portato ad essere aggressivo fisicamente e anni di arti marziali mi hanno insegnato a controllare l'aggressività fisica, che è stata stemperata in scenate e litigi, in cui comunque non trovavo soddisfazione.
Lo stress che subivo l'ho interiorizzato, andando a a impattare sul sistema nervoso, con le reazioni che sai (ossessioni, paranoie, crisi di ansie, inizialmente ma anche depressione, in una fase successiva), ma anche su quella fisica, dando modo alle patologie derivanti da stress di emergere, dalla prostatite alla disbiosi intestinale.
Per mia moglie non è stato da meno.
Così da un tradimento entrambi ci siamo trovati in una situazione con una sequenza di problemi fisici da curare.
Poi sono emerse tutte le contraddizioni presenti in altri rapporti di parentela, così che da un singolo evento ne sono scaturiti altri, con un effetto domino.
Tutte le situazioni irrisolte, e ne avevo, sono andate a definirsi in maniera triste, accentuando lo stress.
Fortunatamente nostra figlia non ne ha più di tanto risentito ed è cresciuta equilibrata e anche, diciamolo, brillante e questo, malgrado tutto, mi rasserena in parte.
Nella vita normale indosso una maschera, ovviamente.


----------



## ilnikko (29 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Subire queste situazioni genera un fortissimo stress. Ti senti sotto pressione, un po' come quando comprimi un sacchetto chiuso dove è rimasta dell'aria. Da qualche arte lo vedi gonfiarsi, e la bolla rimane lì, finché non dai modo al sacchetto, aprendolo, di buttarla fuori.
> Questa necessità di una valvola di sfogo per alcuni può diventare violenza fisica verso gli altri.
> La mia reazione è stata sempre verbale, non sono portato ad essere aggressivo fisicamente e anni di arti marziali mi hanno insegnato a controllare l'aggressività fisica, che è stata stemperata in scenate e litigi, in cui comunque non trovavo soddisfazione.
> Lo stress che subivo l'ho interiorizzato, andando a a impattare sul sistema nervoso, con le reazioni che sai (ossessioni, paranoie, crisi di ansie, inizialmente ma anche depressione, in una fase successiva), ma anche su quella fisica, dando modo alle patologie derivanti da stress di emergere, dalla prostatite alla disbiosi intestinale.
> ...


Non sai quanto ti capisco, è triste...


----------



## mistral (29 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> La cosa che più mi farebbe incazzare è il contenuto del video ma sarebbe uguale se lo scoprissi senza vedere
> Sapere che con un'altra fa cose che con me si rifiuta di fare
> Per me sarebbe il motivo per cui chiudere


A me invece pare assolutamente logico.
In storie a predominanza sessuale ,lo strafare sotto le lenzuola è un must.
Ho un'amica che non ha mai amato il sesso anale e alcune altre cosette descritte nelle varie pagine di questo thread.
Ha avuto una storia extra e si è trovata davanti un uomo che evidentemente voleva togliersi tutti gli sfizi .Lei non ha smesso di non gradire alcune cose ma nel contesto ha strafatto anche lei.Mi pare ovvio che le scintille e le dimostrazioni che si devono dare in un rapporto che al di là delle ore passate a letto ha  ben poco ,non siano poi cose che nella normalità o nella routine abbiano vitale importanza.
Difficilmente davanti all'amante ti presenti in pigiama,calzettoni ,struccata e con i capelli non lavati da una settimana.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> A me invece pare assolutamente logico.
> In storie a predominanza sessuale ,lo strafare sotto le lenzuola è un must.
> Ho un'amica che non ha mai amato il sesso anale e alcune altre cosette descritte nelle varie pagine di questo thread.
> Ha avuto una storia extra e si è trovata davanti un uomo che evidentemente voleva togliersi tutti gli sfizi .Lei non ha smesso di non gradire alcune cose ma nel contesto ha strafatto anche lei.Mi pare ovvio che le scintille e le dimostrazioni che si devono dare in un rapporto che al di là delle ore passate a letto ha  ben poco ,non siano poi cose che nella normalità o nella routine abbiano vitale importanza.
> Difficilmente davanti all'amante ti presenti in pigiama,calzettoni ,struccata e con i capelli non lavati da una settimana.


Appunto !!!! :up:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> A me invece pare assolutamente logico.
> In storie a predominanza sessuale ,lo strafare sotto le lenzuola è un must.
> Ho un'amica che non ha mai amato il sesso anale e alcune altre cosette descritte nelle varie pagine di questo thread.
> Ha avuto una storia extra e si è trovata davanti un uomo che evidentemente voleva togliersi tutti gli sfizi .Lei non ha smesso di non gradire alcune cose ma nel contesto ha strafatto anche lei.Mi pare ovvio che le scintille e le dimostrazioni che si devono dare in un rapporto che al di là delle ore passate a letto ha  ben poco ,non siano poi cose che nella normalità o nella routine abbiano vitale importanza.
> *Difficilmente davanti all'amante ti presenti in pigiama,calzettoni ,struccata e con i capelli non lavati da una settimana*.


.
Non trovo similitudine tra le due cose
Io non so se sia logico o no per me è incomprensibile
Se ho fatto qualcosa con qualcuno che non è mio marito e non l'ho fatto con lui è solo perchè a lui delle cose non interessavano e quando mi sono state proposte da qualcun altro ho trovato naturale per me dire si. Dire  no all'uomo che ho sposato per dire si a un altro mi sembra una cosa triste (l'aggettivo non è corretto ma non ne trovo uno migliore)
Se parliamo invece di agghindarsi o altro posso anche condividere.


----------



## mistral (29 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Subire queste situazioni genera un fortissimo stress. Ti senti sotto pressione, un po' come quando comprimi un sacchetto chiuso dove è rimasta dell'aria. Da qualche arte lo vedi gonfiarsi, e la bolla rimane lì, finché non dai modo al sacchetto, aprendolo, di buttarla fuori.
> Questa necessità di una valvola di sfogo per alcuni può diventare violenza fisica verso gli altri.
> La mia reazione è stata sempre verbale, non sono portato ad essere aggressivo fisicamente e anni di arti marziali mi hanno insegnato a controllare l'aggressività fisica, che è stata stemperata in scenate e litigi, in cui comunque non trovavo soddisfazione.
> Lo stress che subivo l'ho interiorizzato, andando a a impattare sul sistema nervoso, con le reazioni che sai (ossessioni, paranoie, crisi di ansie, inizialmente ma anche depressione, in una fase successiva), ma anche su quella fisica, dando modo alle patologie derivanti da stress di emergere, dalla prostatite alla disbiosi intestinale.
> ...


Io e mio marito siamo due rottami.
Il fisico e la mente ne hanno risentito parecchio.
Io con ansia,attacchi di panico ,disbiosi intestinale che sto cercando di curare faticosamente. Lui peggio di me.
Eravamo due quarantenni che parevano trentenni ,ora internamente me ne sento 80,lui forse 100 perché ha anche il rimorso che lo divora.Il fuori regge forse per non far trasparire nulla a chi ci sta intorno ma é una magra consolazione.
Per non parlare del fatto di essere in perenne elaborazione .Sono davvero stufa di non riuscire a disinnescare questa parte che mi sfianca.Lui in perenne affanno e attenzione per paura che mi soffermi troppo su pensieri negativi.
Leggendo questa storia non posso che pensare che questi due "amanti" sono della specie più schifosa,senza rispetto e dignità.Lei spregevole,lui cafone irrispettoso e privo di dignita se si trova a suo agio nel letto ancora caldo del vicino di casa.
Ecco ,penso che quell'uomo è mio marito,unica variante che di fronte al di lei invito di usare il "lettone"per stare più comodi ha avuto un sobbalzo ed ha rifiutato.Per,il resto non si rendeva conto di profanare un luogo che per ogni famiglia è sacro,la propria casa.Lui darebbe di matto perché nonostante la sua "bravata" su queste cose era e forse ora anche di più ,un talebano al quale toccare con mano l'esistenza di certe cose non ha fatto assolutamente bene.Lo ha reso terribilmente insicuro atterrito dalla paura dell'effetto boomerang.
Insomma,un uomo con un comportamento che mi in circostanze esterne mi farebbe schifo.


----------



## mistral (29 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Non trovo similitudine tra le due cose
> Io non so se sia logico o no per me è incomprensibile
> Se ho fatto qualcosa con qualcuno che non è mio marito e non l'ho fatto con lui è solo perchè a lui delle cose non interessavano e quando mi sono state proposte da qualcun altro ho trovato naturale per me dire si. Dire  no all'uomo che ho sposato per dire si a un altro mi sembra una cosa triste (l'aggettivo non è corretto ma non ne trovo uno migliore)
> Se parliamo invece di agghindarsi o altro posso anche condividere.


Farfalla,tu hai dimostrato a più riprese di avere una educazione,un tatto ed un rispetto che raramente si riscontrano in goderecce storielle extra.Anche se su certi aspetti della tua storia "inorridisco" .Non sempre si va in cerca di ciò che non si ha a casa,e non sempre a casa manca qualcosa.Inoltre a volte per voler apparire immortali si tende a strafare.
Sono propensa a pensare che sia molto più artefattto il relazionarsi ad un amante nel cercare di apparire come speciali che non nelle relazioni consolidate dove possiamo permetterci di essere noi stessi.Insomma ,la moglie dell'amico la vedo molto più artefatta con il repertorio con l'amante.


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Farfalla,tu hai dimostrato a più riprese di avere una educazione,un tatto ed un rispetto che raramente si riscontrano in goderecce storielle extra.Anche se su certi aspetti della tua storia "inorridisco" .Non sempre si va in cerca di ciò che non si ha a casa,e non sempre a casa manca qualcosa.Inoltre a volte per voler apparire immortali si tende a strafare.
> *Sono propensa a pensare che sia molto più artefattto il relazionarsi ad un amant*e nel cercare di apparire come speciali che non nelle relazioni consolidate dove possiamo permetterci di essere noi stessi.Insomma ,la moglie dell'amico la vedo molto più artefatta con il repertorio con l'amante.



Credo faccia parte del "gioco".
Il darsi un altro ruolo, accentuando una parte di sé che si cela nella vita coniugale.
Il "sentirsi sgamata", per non dire l'eccitazione di trasgredire l'immagine di donna "perbene", consolidatasi negli anni, facendo cose "permale", come tradire, ma anche andare in motel un po' sordidi, fare sesso "acrobatico", il brivido di essere liberamente qualcosa di diverso, anche fisicamente (vestito e trucco).
Io sono anche convinto che alcune donne, che nella realtà sono delle brave e composte ragazze, desiderino provare il brivido della "troia" rompendo la loro immagine divenuta in qualche modo a un certo punto "pesante" da sostenere: e mica la puoi chiedere al marito questa cosa. 
La relazione extraconiugale  non si fonda sulla sincerità perché non nasce con alcuna progettualità, ma su un bisogno (quindi assolutamente personale).


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Farfalla,tu hai dimostrato a più riprese di avere una educazione,un tatto ed un rispetto che raramente si riscontrano in goderecce storielle extra.Anche se su certi aspetti della tua storia "inorridisco" .Non sempre si va in cerca di ciò che non si ha a casa,e non sempre a casa manca qualcosa.Inoltre a volte per voler apparire immortali si tende a strafare.
> Sono propensa a pensare che sia molto più artefattto il relazionarsi ad un amante nel cercare di apparire come speciali che non nelle relazioni consolidate dove possiamo permetterci di essere noi stessi.Insomma ,la moglie dell'amico la vedo molto più artefatta con il repertorio con l'amante.


.
Direi che non ho motivo di essere orgogliosa di niente sul come mi sono comportata
Il mio modo di agire è mio e non legato a un rispetto ipotetico di mio marito
Credo che anche questo cambi proprio per la storia da cui arriviamo
Io ho desiderato sempre mio marito e sono sempre stata aperta a qualunque richiesta. Ho amato fare sesso con mio marito e se non mi sono mai negata lui in 25 anni qualcosa deve pur significare.
Come si fa a non voler provare una cosa o a schifarla con l'uomo con cui hai deciso di dividere la tua vita e volerla con un uomo che può uscire dalla tua vita il giorno dopo?
AM anche qui secondo me incide il significato che diamo all'intimità e al sesso
Sicuramente con un amante cerchi di avere sempre atteggiamenti che rispecchino in qualche modo il ruolo. Per cui ti agghindi come raramente fai in casa, e fai altre cose che normalmente non fai (non parlo a letto). Quindi l'essere in qualche modo artefatta c'è.
Dopodichè trovo che sia profondamente eccitante anche sapere di poter indossare anche con l'amante in un momento di coccola un pigiamo con le pecorelle o altro. Perchè io sono anche questa e se mi accetti mi accetti in toto. Anche se sei "solo" l'amante.


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2016)

Io sono una persona seria, nella vita.
Diciamo che sono un tranquillo padre di famiglia, nell'accezione comune.
Ma se un giorno mi arriva una che mi sentire un po' Rocco, un po' pornostar, diciamo, non garantisco di mantenere la testa sulle spalle.
E certe cosine mai fatte nel talamo coniugale non credo riuscirei a rifiutarle, solo perché non le ho provate con mia moglie...


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Credo faccia parte del "gioco".
> Il darsi un altro ruolo, accentuando una parte di sé che si cela nella vita coniugale.
> Il "sentirsi sgamata", per non dire l'eccitazione di trasgredire l'immagine di donna "perbene", consolidatasi negli anni, facendo cose "permale", come tradire, ma anche andare in motel un po' sordidi, fare sesso "acrobatico", il brivido di essere liberamente qualcosa di diverso, anche fisicamente (vestito e trucco).
> Io sono anche convinto che alcune donne, che nella realtà sono delle brave e composte ragazze, desiderino provare il brivido della "troia" rompendo la loro immagine divenuta in qualche modo a un certo punto "pesante" da sostenere: e *mica la puoi chiedere al marito questa cosa*.
> La relazione extraconiugale  non si fonda sulla sincerità perché non nasce con alcuna progettualità, ma su un bisogno (quindi assolutamente personale).


Perchè?
Ma magari la potessi chiedere? Cosa ci deve essere di meglio di condividere quella parte con la persona che ami.


----------



## marietto (29 Novembre 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> A me invece pare assolutamente logico.
> In storie a predominanza sessuale ,lo strafare sotto le lenzuola è un must.
> Ho un'amica che non ha mai amato il sesso anale e alcune altre cosette descritte nelle varie pagine di questo thread.
> Ha avuto una storia extra e si è trovata davanti un uomo che evidentemente voleva togliersi tutti gli sfizi .Lei non ha smesso di non gradire alcune cose ma nel contesto ha strafatto anche lei.Mi pare ovvio che le scintille e le dimostrazioni che si devono dare in un rapporto che al di là delle ore passate a letto ha  ben poco ,non siano poi cose che nella normalità o nella routine abbiano vitale importanza.
> Difficilmente davanti all'amante ti presenti in pigiama,calzettoni ,struccata e con i capelli non lavati da una settimana.


Sarà anche normale (e non sono del tutto d'accordo, normale è una maggiore disinibizione, rifiutare certe cose al coniuge e praticarle con l'altro/a per me non è proprio logico) anche perchè accade spesso.

Questo non toglie che io sia d'accordo con [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION]  sul fatto che sia motivo per chiudere...


----------



## ilnikko (29 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè?
> Ma magari la potessi chiedere? Cosa ci deve essere di meglio di condividere quella parte con la persona che ami.


Sono sostanzialmente d'accordo, credo che pero' come accennava danny si tratta di ruoli. Se per 20 anni sei stata pudica/missionaria/similsuora con tuo marito è piu' semplice aprirsi con un perfetto sconosciuto che con lui, non ti senti giudicata in primis, non hai bisogno di dare spiegazioni, è uno sfogo ad un lato di te che sbagliando tenevi nascosto. Non lo trovo assolutamente giusto in una coppia ma credo che molti tradimenti in cui il sesso è predominante siano nati così.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Sono sostanzialmente d'accordo, credo che pero' come accennava danny si tratta di ruoli. Se per 20 anni sei stata pudica/missionaria/similsuora con tuo marito è piu' semplice aprirsi con un perfetto sconosciuto che con lui, non ti senti giudicata in primis, non hai bisogno di dare spiegazioni, è uno sfogo ad un lato di te che sbagliando tenevi nascosto. Non lo trovo assolutamente giusto in una coppia ma credo che molti tradimenti in cui il sesso è predominante siano nati così.


.
Lo so e concordo anche io, continuo a non capire le motivazioni


----------



## ilnikko (29 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Lo so e concordo anche io, continuo a non capire *le motivazioni*


io le ho trovate quando ho smesso di cercarle...


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè?
> Ma magari la potessi chiedere? Cosa ci deve essere di meglio di condividere quella parte con la persona che ami.


Mi son fatto l'idea che di modalità che portano al tradimento ce n'è più d'una.
Quello a cui tu fai riferimento è forse proprio di chi in casa non trova corrispondenza ai propri desideri.
Hai determinate ambizioni in fatto di sesso, ma ti trovi un coniuge spento, o addirittura assente.
Quanti sono qui quelli che non fanno più sesso o ne fanno poco col coniuge?
In mancanza, ti trovi un'altra persona che integri le tue necessità, consentendoti comunque di restare accanto il più serenamente possibile alla persona che hai sposato.
A volte la mancanze può invece essere affettiva. Un coniuge freddo, assente.
E lo stare insieme ha altre ragioni, più materiali, a volte.
Un'altra modalità è quella che ricerca il vivere un ruolo diverso.
Ed è quella a cui mi riferivo io.
Al marito non puoi certo mandare foto zozze, e neppure proporre il motel sordido.
E se anche accadesse, il brivido della trasgressione è subito annullato dall'abitudine alla condivisione.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Mi son fatto l'idea che di modalità che portano al tradimento ce n'è più d'una.
> Quello a cui tu fai riferimento è forse proprio di chi in casa non trova corrispondenza ai propri desideri.
> Hai determinate ambizioni in fatto di sesso, ma ti trovi un coniuge spento, o addirittura assente.
> Quanti sono qui quelli che non fanno più sesso o ne fanno poco col coniuge?
> ...


.
Ripeto, perchè?
Sai in 20 anni di matrimonio quante volte ho proposto il motel a mio marito?
E quanto mi piacerebbe giocare con lui con foto come ho fatto?


----------



## delfino curioso (29 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Subire queste situazioni genera un fortissimo stress. Ti senti sotto pressione, un po' come quando comprimi un sacchetto chiuso dove è rimasta dell'aria. Da qualche arte lo vedi gonfiarsi, e la bolla rimane lì, finché non dai modo al sacchetto, aprendolo, di buttarla fuori.
> Questa necessità di una valvola di sfogo per alcuni può diventare violenza fisica verso gli altri.
> La mia reazione è stata sempre verbale, non sono portato ad essere aggressivo fisicamente e anni di arti marziali mi hanno insegnato a controllare l'aggressività fisica, che è stata stemperata in scenate e litigi, in cui comunque non trovavo soddisfazione.
> Lo stress che subivo l'ho interiorizzato, andando a a impattare sul sistema nervoso, con le reazioni che sai (ossessioni, paranoie, crisi di ansie, inizialmente ma anche depressione, in una fase successiva), ma anche su quella fisica, dando modo alle patologie derivanti da stress di emergere, dalla prostatite alla disbiosi intestinale.
> ...


danny, ma  alla fine dei "giochi"  ne è valsa la pena restare insieme??????


----------



## delfino curioso (29 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto !!!! <img title="Up" class="inlineimg" alt="" src="images/smilies/up.gif" border="0" smilieid="175">


<br>
<br><br>La mia domanda è sempre la stessa perché si deve fare questo solo con l'amante?????????<br>


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> danny, ma  alla fine dei "giochi"  ne è valsa la pena restare insieme??????


Per alcune cose sicuramente sì.


----------



## delfino curioso (29 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Credo faccia parte del "gioco".
> Il darsi un altro ruolo, accentuando una parte di sé che si cela nella vita coniugale.
> Il "sentirsi sgamata", per non dire l'eccitazione di trasgredire l'immagine di donna "perbene", consolidatasi negli anni, facendo cose "permale", come tradire, ma anche andare in motel un po' sordidi, fare sesso "acrobatico", il brivido di essere liberamente qualcosa di diverso, anche fisicamente (vestito e trucco).
> Io sono anche convinto che alcune donne, che nella realtà sono delle brave e composte ragazze, desiderino provare il brivido della "troia" rompendo la loro immagine divenuta in qualche modo a un certo punto "pesante" da sostenere: e mica la puoi chiedere al marito questa cosa.
> La relazione extraconiugale  non si fonda sulla sincerità perché non nasce con alcuna progettualità, ma su un bisogno (quindi assolutamente personale).


Io allora vivo in un altro "mondo" tutte le cose che tu dici a noi piace farle ma all'interno della nostra coppia.


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ripeto, perchè?
> Sai in 20 anni di matrimonio quante volte ho proposto il motel a mio marito?
> E quanto mi piacerebbe giocare con lui con foto come ho fatto?



Ti sposerei.
Io il motel l'avevo proposto pure da fidanzati... ma la sua risposta era sempre "che schifo, per chi mi prendi?".
Sesso nel parcheggio dell'ospedale durante il giorno sui sedili posteriori nascosti dai vetri neri?
No.
Sesso in spiaggia di notte?
No.
Sesso qui sesso lì?
No.
E che azz...
Io ce l'ho messa tutta...
:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ti sposerei.
> Io il motel l'avevo proposto pure da fidanzati... ma la sua risposta era sempre "che schifo, per chi mi prendi?".
> Sesso nel parcheggio dell'ospedale durante il giorno sui sedili posteriori nascosti dai vetri neri?
> No.
> ...


.
finiremo per innamorarci e rideremo di quando ci odiavamo


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Io allora vivo in un altro "mondo" tutte le cose che tu dici a noi piace farle ma all'interno della nostra coppia.


E sono servite?
Mi sembra tu abbia tradito più volte comunque,


----------



## delfino curioso (29 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ti sposerei.
> Io il motel l'avevo proposto pure da fidanzati... ma la sua risposta era sempre "che schifo, per chi mi prendi?".
> Sesso nel parcheggio dell'ospedale durante il giorno sui sedili posteriori nascosti dai vetri neri?
> No.
> ...


Questo è il problema danny, quando le cose piacciono ad una sola persona della coppia. Però poi se lo fai con un altro allora li bisogna non hai più niente da "capire". ne cercare delle spiegazioni.


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> finiremo per innamorarci e rideremo di quando ci odiavamo


Mi odiavi?:carneval:


----------



## delfino curioso (29 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E sono servite?
> Mi sembra tu abbia tradito più volte comunque,


Non con la mia attuale moglie (25 anni). Mi è preso solo un'"imbarcata" condivisa, deversi anni fa per una ragazza molto più giovane di me, ma ne ho parlato subito con mia moglie, sono uscito di casa per 5 mesi e non ho voluto vedere nessuna delle due.


----------



## ilnikko (29 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ripeto, perchè?
> Sai in 20 anni di matrimonio quante volte ho proposto il motel a mio marito?
> E quanto mi piacerebbe giocare con lui con foto come ho fatto?





danny ha detto:


> Ti sposerei.





farfalla ha detto:


> .
> finiremo per innamorarci e rideremo di quando ci odiavamo





danny ha detto:


> Mi odiavi?:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Mi odiavi?:carneval:


Mai...stavo scherzando.


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Questo è il problema danny, quando le cose piacciono ad una sola persona della coppia. Però poi se lo fai con un altro allora li bisogna non hai più niente da "capire". ne cercare delle spiegazioni.


Ma certo che è lì il problema.
Se tutta la vita ti sei adeguato al modello in cui credevi, se hai fatto scelte sulla base di quel modello, a 40 e passa anni trai le tue conclusioni e ti dici "Ma io, sono felice?".
E credimi, sono in poche persone a rispondere affermativamente a questa domanda ponendo la vita coniugale come responsabile della propria soddisfazione. Tanti hanno qualche cosa da imputare.
Se hai delle frustrazioni tue, e attorno a te vedi persone più soddisfatte, che magari hanno una vita differente, che non avevi contemplato prima, può accadere che i freni che hai tenuto tutta la vita vengano meno.
E cogli l'occasione quando ti capita. Se ti capita.
Ti apri a qualcosa che prima non ti sarebbe interessato minimamente perché era una parte di te che consideravi inopportuna nella valutazione complessiva.
Non è un caso che mia moglie mi parlasse prima sempre di questa sua (unica) donna con cui lavorava.
Benestante, bella, corteggiata ma ben sposata, mai un problema, carriera assicurata (ditta propria), con i genitori ancora vivi, ovviamente incline al tradimento.
Lei è stata il modello che le ha creato le motivazioni perché cedessero i freni.
Dopodiché dopo aver vissuto quello che c'era da vivere, ha scoperto la vera sostanza delle cose.
Ma ci doveva arrivare.
Per questo dico - ma potrei parlare anche in prima persona perché certe cose le ho vissuto anch'io prima del matrimonio - che la coppia extraconiugale risponde a un bisogno diverso rispetto a quella ufficiale, e non mi stupisco il sesso meno inibito, a volte trasgressivo, per alcuni, il sesso comunque diverso, perché è tutto diverso.
Io so di alcune persone giovani, anche belle, fidanzate, anche bene, con una discreta carriera, che per certe pratiche sessuali più disinibite ricorrono a prostitute. 
Ma come? Hanno la fidanzata con cui fanno sesso tranquillamente e poi pagano altre donne per... ?
Per vivere una parte di loro che preferiscono non vivere con la fidanzata.
Non mi piace questa scelta ma evidentemente non esiste solo il mio modo di vedere la coppia.


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mai...stavo scherzando.


----------



## ologramma (29 Novembre 2016)

porto la mia esperienza nel dibattito.
Le fantasie nel mio matrimonio sono state sempre con la partecipazione e l'approvazione di entrambi, non è che abbiamo fatto scambi o chissà cosa ma tutte le varianti sono state vissute  quindi anche quelle per cui si parla qui , ma come ripeto fino allo sfinimento il mio scivolamento è avvenuto perchè dopo lunga pausa che ancora dura ho sfruttato una mia occasione ma non per provare chissà che solo perchè l'altra mi ha dato sensazione che non provavo più.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2016)

Si è andati un bel po' O.T.
Più leggo storie più mi confermo nell'idea che il tradimento sta tutto in chi tradisce.
Anche il vivere diversamente il sesso è un fatto totalmente individuale.


----------



## JON (29 Novembre 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> da quando il mio amico non dorme in camera da letto e ha iniziato ad uscire più spesso per non restare in casa e ha cambiato ovviamente atteggiamento, *credo che lei abbia capito che lui sospetti qualcosa*, infatti gli incontri non ci sono più stati, quindi i video di questi giorni non hanno prodotto niente di particolare se non l'immagine di lei che passa molto tempo su w.app dentro al letto. Si sentono alcuni messaggi vocali di un uomo che dice: ti penso ho voglia di te...lei che risponde adesso è complicato...non so che fare...
> Ho consigliato di mettersi nelle mani di un buon avvocato anche solo per un consiglio iniziale...ma lui è totalmente concentrato su di loro. Vuole spiarli, saperne di più, vedere dove arriveranno....Io ho detto che è assurdo continuare a farsi del male e di trovare una soluzione legale subito, prima che le cose prendano una brutta piega.


Certo che lei ha mangiato la foglia. A questo punto lui dovrebbe e potrebbe intervenire, ma non lo fa. I casi sono due, o è comprensibilmente diventato ossessivo e paranoico, oppure mira a qualcos'altro come ad esempio la possibilità di procurarsi prove valide e inconfutabili per la sede legale.

Temo però che sia più il primo caso che il secondo, dato che a questo punto non vedo il perché continuare ad usare una videocamera che produce filmati che potrebbero essere ritenuti inutili. Del resto ne hai visto uno, li hai visti tutti. Se volesse inchiodare legalmente ed inequivocabilmente la moglie dovrebbe rivolgersi ad un legale. Motivo per cui lui non mi pare lucido.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> <br>
> <br><br>La mia domanda è sempre la stessa perché si deve fare questo solo con l'amante?????????<br>


Boh forse perché l'amante nell'immaginario collettivo significa trasgredire ...


----------



## delfino curioso (29 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Boh forse perché l'amante nell'immaginario collettivo significa trasgredire ...



E lo capisco. Ma può essere che questo motivo possa farti mettere in discussione tutto quello che hai costruito con fatica negli anni???? a tutto le ripercussioni che ne deriveranno???? o ormai tradire è diventato un fatto di "costume"???? si è portati a pensare solo con la "testa" posta tra le gambe?????


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> E lo capisco. Ma può essere che questo motivo possa farti mettere in discussione tutto quello che hai costruito con fatica negli anni???? a tutto le ripercussioni che ne deriveranno???? o ormai tradire è diventato un fatto di "costume"???? si è portati a pensare solo con la "testa" posta tra le gambe?????


Io credo che quando uno/a tradisce tante domande non se le pone, convinto di non venire scoperto.

solo in caso di scoperta si pone i questi che hai esposto


----------



## danny (29 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io credo che quando uno/a tradisce tante domande non se le pone, convinto di non venire scoperto.
> 
> solo in caso di scoperta si pone i questi che hai esposto


Esatto.


----------



## delfino curioso (29 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io credo che quando uno/a tradisce tante domande non se le pone, convinto di non venire scoperto.
> 
> solo in caso di scoperta si pone i questi che hai esposto


quindi ragioni con la testa che hai tra le gambe...........mi sembra tutto troppo facile.


----------



## delfino curioso (29 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Esatto.


quindi l'istinto prevale sempre sulla ragione.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> quindi ragioni con la testa che hai tra le gambe...........mi sembra tutto troppo facile.


.
C'è chi agisce così 
C'è chi pensa a tutto e metto sulla bilancia e valuta stabilendo rischi e opportunità, valutandole al secondo del momento e poi agendo


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> quindi l'istinto prevale sempre sulla ragione.


In caso di tradimento direi di sì, almeno all'inizio poi toccherebbe vedere come si sviluppa il tutto


----------



## delfino curioso (29 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> C'è chi agisce così
> C'è chi pensa a tutto e metto sulla bilancia e valuta stabilendo rischi e opportunità, valutandole al secondo del momento e poi agendo


Ragazzi e ragazze (sono in vena di complimenti) tutte queste dinamiche le conosco, quello che vorrei è il vs. parere personale.


----------



## kikko64 (29 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Certo che lei ha mangiato la foglia. A questo punto lui dovrebbe e potrebbe intervenire, ma non lo fa. I casi sono due, o è comprensibilmente diventato ossessivo e paranoico, *oppure mira a qualcos'altro come ad esempio la possibilità di procurarsi prove valide e inconfutabili per la sede legale.*
> 
> Temo però che sia più il primo caso che il secondo, dato che a questo punto non vedo il perché continuare ad usare una videocamera che produce filmati che potrebbero essere ritenuti inutili. Del resto ne hai visto uno, li hai visti tutti. Se volesse inchiodare legalmente ed inequivocabilmente la moglie dovrebbe rivolgersi ad un legale. Motivo per cui lui non mi pare lucido.


Procurarsi prove per cosa ??? Un video così ottenuto non lo potrà MAI presentare in tribunale.
E comunque non troverebbe facilmente un giudice che gli "risparmierebbe" un eventuale assegno di mantenimento per lei (dovuto se lei non dovesse avere mezzi di sostentamento sufficienti a mantenersi dignitosamente) nemmeno se l'amante lei se lo trombasse nell'aula del tribunale.
Nella giurisprudenza civile attuale la "colpa" di adulterio è stata "depenalizzata" e non può praticamente mai essere addotta, da sola, come motivazione per una causa di separazione con addebito (e nemmeno per ottenere un eventuale affido esclusivo dei figli minori).

A meno che non si voglia "impiantare" una causa con addebito, sapendo fin dall'inizio che sarebbe un bagno di sangue e ben poco si otterrebbe di concreto, con l'intento palese di scatenare un "putiferio" in cui verrebbero coinvolti, oltre alla propria moglie, l'amante, la moglie dell'amante, amici e parenti di entrambe le parti,... , etc.

Qualcuno la potrebbe chiamare "vendetta" ... io la chiamerei "inutile spreco di tempo e di denaro" ...  

Per la cronaca, la giurisprudenza ha anche, ormai universalmente, accolto la tesi che in una causa di separazione (con o senza addebito), vada tutelata a prescindere la parte (economicamente) più "debole", specie in presenza di grandi disparità in termini di disponibilità economiche (es. casalinga e dirigente d'azienda - è il caso di mia sorella), dove la parte (economicamente) più "forte" è chiamata a garantire al coniuge un tenore di vita il più possibile vicino a quello che vigeva nella coppia prima della separazione.

Durante una conversazione il mio avvocato una volta mi disse : "Pensi bene a cosa sta facendo, la separazione è una cosa per ricchi"


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ragazzi e ragazze (sono in vena di complimenti) tutte queste dinamiche le conosco, quello che vorrei è il vs. parere personale.


.
cioè, vuoi sapere cosa ha pensato chi di noi ha tradito?


----------



## JON (29 Novembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Procurarsi prove per cosa ??? Un video così ottenuto non lo potrà MAI presentare in tribunale.
> E comunque non troverebbe facilmente un giudice che gli "risparmierebbe" un eventuale assegno di mantenimento per lei (dovuto se lei non dovesse avere mezzi di sostentamento sufficienti a mantenersi dignitosamente) nemmeno se l'amante lei se lo trombasse nell'aula del tribunale.
> Nella giurisprudenza civile attuale la "colpa" di adulterio è stata "depenalizzata" e non può praticamente mai essere addotta, da sola, come motivazione per una causa di separazione con addebito (e nemmeno per ottenere un eventuale affido esclusivo dei figli minori).
> 
> ...


Ma infatti dicevo che quel video ed altri possibili non servirebbero a nulla, tra l'altro glieli potrebbero pure ritorcere contro.

Le cose comunque stanno come dici tu, per cui avvalori la mia prima tesi. Quello che non è chiaro, dato che mi pare lui non punti alla riconciliazione ma alla separazione se ho capito bene, è per quale motivo non si rivolge ad un avvocato.


----------



## delfino curioso (29 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> cioè, vuoi sapere cosa ha pensato chi di noi ha tradito?



yes e se ne è valsa la pena


----------



## kikko64 (29 Novembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Ma infatti dicevo che quel video ed altri possibili non servirebbero a nulla, tra l'altro glieli potrebbero pure ritorcere contro.
> 
> Le cose comunque stanno come dici tu, per cui avvalori la mia prima tesi. *Quello che non è chiaro,* dato che mi pare lui non punti alla riconciliazione ma alla separazione se ho capito bene,* è* *per quale motivo non si rivolge ad un avvocato*.


Bella domanda ... io ho addirittura consigliato [MENTION=6677]riccardo1973[/MENTION], che si è definito il suo migliore amico, di trascinarlo, anche con la forza se dovesse essere necessario, a parlare con un avvocato.

Spero con tutto il cuore che [MENTION=6677]riccardo1973[/MENTION] riesca a convincerlo ... prima che sia troppo tardi.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> yes e se ne è valsa la pena


.
Per me si. Era quello che volevo e ho corso il rischio. Non sono stata scoperta e ho avuto 2 anni intensi che ho vissuto nel migliore dei modi e cercando il più possibile di far in modo che fosse qualcosa di parallelo e che non incidesse nella mia vita matrimoniale. Ci sono riuscita quindi la mia esperienza è sicuramente viziata da questo.
Ma sono una che riflette parecchio prima di agire, l'ho fatto allora e l'ho fatto in seguito quindi fino ad ora non mi sono pentita di quello che ho fatto nella mia vita
Forse una cosa la potevo evitare ma pazienza, è andata.


----------



## patroclo (29 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> yes e se ne è valsa la pena


....mi ha aperto gli occhi su molte cose....fossi stato più sveglio mi sarei accorto prima di certe problematiche di coppia e avrei tentato di risolvere le cose in un modo o nell'altro senza arrivare a quel punto


----------



## PresidentLBJ (29 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> yes e se ne è valsa la pena


Sinora mai. È soddisfacimento di un desiderio/bisogno/curiositá/sfizio/sfida immediato o nella migliore delle ipotesi la proiezione di un rapporto ideale di complicitá che poi viene disatteso. Sul lungo periodo è stato tempo perso.


----------



## spleen (29 Novembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Sinora mai. È soddisfacimento di un desiderio/bisogno/curiositá/sfizio/sfida immediato o nella migliore delle ipotesi la proiezione di un rapporto ideale di complicitá che poi viene disatteso. *Sul lungo periodo è stato tempo perso*.


Uh interessante.
Tempo perso perchè e di fronte a cosa?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Procurarsi prove per cosa ??? Un video così ottenuto non lo potrà MAI presentare in tribunale.
> E comunque non troverebbe facilmente un giudice che gli "risparmierebbe" un eventuale assegno di mantenimento per lei (dovuto se lei non dovesse avere mezzi di sostentamento sufficienti a mantenersi dignitosamente) nemmeno se l'amante lei se lo trombasse nell'aula del tribunale.
> Nella giurisprudenza civile attuale la "colpa" di adulterio è stata "depenalizzata" e non può praticamente mai essere addotta, da sola, come motivazione per una causa di separazione con addebito (e nemmeno per ottenere un eventuale affido esclusivo dei figli minori).
> 
> ...


O per poveri.


----------



## MariLea (29 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O per poveri.


No Brunetta, l'avv di Kikko ha perfettamente ragione,
la separazione porta automaticamente ad un impoverimento economico
ed ai ricchi non pesa più di tanto


----------



## mistral (29 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> finiremo per innamorarci e rideremo di quando ci odiavamo


Quelle che hai elencato le ho fatte tutte.In macchina di recente :mexican:




Ops,ho sbagliato il quote..


----------



## Tradito? (29 Novembre 2016)

In questo caso il tradimento sarebbe il vero motivo della separazione ed in questo caso l'addebito della separazione c'è tutto.
Ma bisogna fare le cose per bene


----------



## danny (30 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> quindi ragioni con la testa che hai tra le gambe...........mi sembra tutto troppo facile.





delfino curioso ha detto:


> quindi l'istinto prevale sempre sulla ragione.


Non userei il termine istinto, piuttosto parlerei di attrazione, di soddisfacimento di propri bisogni, di desiderio, di sentimenti.
In ogni caso la ragione ci dice che la si può anche fare franca, se vogliamo. 
Anzi, a pelle, ho la sensazione che siano meno i casi di tradimento venuti alla luce piuttosto che quelli scoperti.
Quindi perché dobbiamo pensare che proprio a noi debba andare male?
In fin dei conti è lo stesso ottimismo intriso di speranza con cui si compra un gratta e vinci...


----------



## danny (30 Novembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ragazzi e ragazze (sono in vena di complimenti) tutte queste dinamiche le conosco, quello che vorrei è il vs. parere personale.


Se domani mi trovassi in una situazione in cui ho la quasi totale certezza che non emerga nulla, non avrei problemi a tradire.
Mi farebbe arretrare una percentuale di rischio elevata.


----------



## danny (30 Novembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Procurarsi prove per cosa ??? Un video così ottenuto non lo potrà MAI presentare in tribunale.
> E comunque non troverebbe facilmente un giudice che gli "risparmierebbe" un eventuale assegno di mantenimento per lei (dovuto se lei non dovesse avere mezzi di sostentamento sufficienti a mantenersi dignitosamente) nemmeno se l'amante lei se lo trombasse nell'aula del tribunale.
> Nella giurisprudenza civile attuale la "colpa" di adulterio è stata "depenalizzata" e non può praticamente mai essere addotta, da sola, come motivazione per una causa di separazione con addebito (e nemmeno per ottenere un eventuale affido esclusivo dei figli minori).
> 
> ...


Già.
Nella mia situazione mi sono trovato:
Tradito per quasi due anni - con tanto di prove - foto, mail etc.
Disparità di reddito e conto unico in comune quindi indisponibilità di soldi personali sufficienti
Una figlia piccola
Una moglie che negava la separazione consensuale
Io che me ne sarei dovuto uscire da casa... per andare dove? A far che?
L'abbandono del tetto coniugale in una causa giudiziale ti mette immediatamente dalla parte del torto, specie in presenza di minori. E io non sapevo ne' dove andare ne' avevo soldi sufficienti neppure per una casa, figuriamoci per un avvocato.
Detto in parole povere: se sei mamma, hai un reddito basso o non lavori, puoi farti veramente i cazzi che vuoi ma ti andrà comunque bene. Avrai casa affidamento dei figli (come coniuge prevalente) mantenimento e alimenti. 
Il tradimento non conta più niente in una separazione. Al limite puoi, avendo dei buoni avvocati, trovare altre strade per ottenere risultati più favorevoli.


----------



## trilobita (30 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Già.
> Nella mia situazione mi sono trovato:
> Tradito per quasi due anni - con tanto di prove - foto, mail etc.
> Disparità di reddito e conto unico in comune quindi indisponibilità di soldi personali sufficienti
> ...


Tradito per quasi due anni?misono perso qualcosa Danny,sapevo che dopo sei mesi circa,dopo la minaccia della separazione dei conti,l'altro fosse sparito e che aveste trovato un equilibrio,diciamo,accettabile.quindi il farfallone si rifece vivo?


----------



## ilnikko (30 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Già.
> Nella mia situazione mi sono trovato:
> Tradito per quasi due anni - con tanto di prove - foto, mail etc.
> Disparità di reddito e conto unico in comune quindi indisponibilità di soldi personali sufficienti
> ...


copio e incollo : 

Se sussiste una *valida ragione *a spingere fuori di casa uno dei due coniugi – ragione che si ponga come vero e unico motivo della separazione in atto – allora l’abbandono del tetto è legittimo: si pensi al caso della donna che scappi perché ha subito violenza o al marito che ha scoperto la moglie tradirlo. In tali casi l’abbandono del tetto è una conseguenza di un altro e precedente comportamento, quest’ultimo da considerare come l’effettiva causa della separazione.


----------



## danny (30 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Tradito per quasi due anni?misono perso qualcosa Danny,sapevo che dopo sei mesi circa,dopo la minaccia della separazione dei conti,l'altro fosse sparito e che aveste trovato un equilibrio,diciamo,accettabile.quindi il farfallone si rifece vivo?


I due anni sono il tempo in cui una storia nasce si accende e poi si spegne, trovando una soluzione che non sia quella coercitiva, ovvero "Tu lo lasci perché sono io a volerlo".
Che, nei soliti casi in cui le storie si sviluppano nell'ambiente di lavoro, ha efficacia pari a zero o quasi.


----------



## spleen (30 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> copio e incollo :
> 
> Se sussiste una *valida ragione *a spingere fuori di casa uno dei due coniugi – ragione che si ponga come vero e unico motivo della separazione in atto – allora l’abbandono del tetto è legittimo: si pensi al caso della donna che scappi perché ha subito violenza o al marito che ha scoperto la moglie tradirlo. In tali casi l’abbandono del tetto è una conseguenza di un altro e precedente comportamento, quest’ultimo da considerare come l’effettiva causa della separazione.


Non si puo farle trovare le valige (sue) sul pianerottolo ed il letto matrimoniale a pezzi in giardino?


----------



## danny (30 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> copio e incollo :
> 
> Se sussiste una *valida ragione *a spingere fuori di casa uno dei due coniugi – ragione che si ponga come vero e unico motivo della separazione in atto – allora l’abbandono del tetto è legittimo: si pensi al caso della donna che scappi perché ha subito violenza o al marito che ha scoperto la moglie tradirlo. In tali casi l’abbandono del tetto è una conseguenza di un altro e precedente comportamento, quest’ultimo da considerare come l’effettiva causa della separazione.


Questa è giurisprudenza, non legge.
Puoi trovare il giudice che comprende la situazione, oppure un altro che ne ha una differente valutazione. 
Se tua moglie chiede a sua volta l'addebito per abbandono del tetto coniugale, non è detto che il giudice accolga la sua infedeltà - comunque da provare - come valido e giustificato motivo. Questo perché non è dato sapere le condizioni precedenti del rapporto di coppia.
Meglio uscire con una separazione in atto.


----------



## trilobita (30 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> I due anni sono il tempo in cui una storia nasce si accende e poi si spegne, trovando una soluzione che non sia quella coercitiva, ovvero "Tu lo lasci perché sono io a volerlo".
> Che, nei soliti casi in cui le storie si sviluppano nell'ambiente di lavoro, ha efficacia pari a zero o quasi.


Quindi si,il farfallone ha continuato la sua opera con tua moglie a tua insaputa?


----------



## trilobita (30 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quindi si,il farfallone ha continuato la sua opera con tua moglie a tua insaputa?


Perché nel 3d cocci,dici che dopo un anno,tu eri il problema e che per lei era tutto finito.Quindi devo intuire che ci furono ulteriori sviluppi?


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non si puo farle trovare le valige (sue) sul pianerottolo ed il letto matrimoniale a pezzi in giardino?


Ma non sarebbe meglio l'inverso? Le valigie a pezzi nel giardino e il letto sul pianerottolo ma integro ?:rotfl:

misure  drastiche


----------



## spleen (30 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non sarebbe meglio l'inverso? Le valigie a pezzi nel giardino e il letto sul pianerottolo ma integro ?:rotfl:
> 
> misure  drastiche


Nono, il letto a pezzi in giardino, proprio, così almeno non dormirei più nello schifo dove lei si è fatta i porci comodi.


----------



## ilnikko (30 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non si puo farle trovare le valige (sue) sul pianerottolo ed il letto matrimoniale a pezzi in giardino?


Sarebbe cosa buona e giusta, ma tra il dire e il fare...


----------



## ilnikko (30 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Questa è giurisprudenza, non legge.
> Puoi trovare il giudice che comprende la situazione, oppure un altro che ne ha una differente valutazione.
> Se tua moglie chiede a sua volta l'addebito per abbandono del tetto coniugale, non è detto che il giudice accolga la sua infedeltà - comunque da provare - come valido e giustificato motivo. Questo perché non è dato sapere le condizioni precedenti del rapporto di coppia.
> Meglio uscire con una separazione in atto.


Certo la cosa migliore è sempre una tranquilla consensuale, ma se un povero cristo becca la moglie e questa si rifiuta di concedergliela (la consensuale) non è che l'unica strada è continuare a vivere assieme perchè non ci sono alternative e forse qualche giudice potrebbe non applicare la legge. Per me.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Nono, il letto a pezzi in giardino, proprio, così almeno non dormirei più nello schifo dove lei si è fatta i porci comodi.


Drastico !!!!  io cambierei materasso


----------



## danny (30 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non si puo farle trovare le valige (sue) sul pianerottolo ed il letto matrimoniale a pezzi in giardino?


Sarebbe la soluzione più efficace dal punto di vista psicologico.
Nel momento di massima rabbia lo sfogo più gratificante.
Dal punto di vista legale, un boomerang.
Se lei chiama i Carabinieri, può sussistere il reato di violenza privata.
Sempre meglio prima di fare errori dovuti all'impulsività chiedere la consulenza di un avvocato.
Per non fare certi errori...
Per raccontarne uno, una mia conoscente che se ne è uscita di casa.
Il marito probabilmente aveva un'altra, lei se ne uscita d'impulso per andare a stare dall'amante.
Lasciando tutto.
Sono mesi che è in ballo per avere indietro le sue cose... ogni tanto chiama i Carabinieri, cerca di rientrare in casa...
il marito la lascia fuori...
Niente da fare. Prima occorre una procedura giudiziaria che definisca esattamente quali sono le sue spettanze, i suoi diritti etc.
Meglio, sempre meglio, definire prima col coniuge le spettanze ed andarsene dopo aver fatto richiesta di separazione. Ovviamente, seguendo i passi indicati dal proprio avvocato nel caso di accordi difficoltosi.


----------



## danny (30 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Certo la cosa migliore è sempre una tranquilla consensuale, ma se un povero cristo becca la moglie e questa si rifiuta di concedergliela (la consensuale) non è che l'unica strada è continuare a vivere assieme perchè non ci sono alternative e forse qualche giudice potrebbe non applicare la legge. Per me.



Certo che no.
Ti becchi un avvocato e segui i suoi consigli, però.
Conscio che comunque in presenza di figli e di redditi molto diversi ti toccherà comunque pagare.
Sempre e molto...
Sei tutelato solo nella possibilità di separarti.


----------



## danny (30 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Drastico !!!!  io cambierei materasso


Pensa che l'amante di mia moglie di mestiere li vendeva.


----------



## danny (30 Novembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Perché nel 3d cocci,dici che dopo un anno,tu eri il problema e che per lei era tutto finito.Quindi devo intuire che ci furono ulteriori sviluppi?



Lui lasciò la donna con cui conviveva per chiedere a mia moglie (che rifiutò, ovviamente) di lasciare me e sposarsi con lui.
Per poi sposarsi con un'altra dopo sei mesi.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Pensa che l'amante di mia moglie di mestiere li vendeva.


 vabbè ma tu non hai avuto bisogno, spero


----------



## danny (30 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> vabbè ma tu non hai avuto bisogno, spero


No.
Direi proprio di no.


----------



## spleen (30 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Sarebbe cosa buona e giusta, ma tra il dire e il fare...


La mia era ovviamente una provocazione, lo so bene che in questo cacchio di paese è difficile far capire e valere le proprie ragioni, più quando sono giuste che non quando sono sbagliate.

Ma una cosa comunque farei, se lei avesse un briciolo di sensi di colpa dopo aver fatto naufragare il matrimonio, ed essermi separato secondo tutti i carismi, la seppellirei sotto quei sensi di colpa, non perderei nessuna occasione per ricordarle di aver sfasciato la famiglia e che è una merda di persona.

Se poi è una che se ne frega esiste sempre la possibilità di farla vivere un po' meno meglio solo con la minaccia di diffondere il video, cosa che peraltro non farei mai e poi mai, ma la minaccia si, spedirle un cd anonimo con le sue prestazioni, mi piacerebbe vedere la faccia.....


----------



## trilobita (30 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Lui lasciò la donna con cui conviveva per chiedere a mia moglie (che rifiutò, ovviamente) di lasciare me e sposarsi con lui.
> Per poi sposarsi con un'altra dopo sei mesi.


Ah,solo questo.avevo capito che i rapporti clandestini tra loro due fossero durati due anni.in sostanza dopo il discorso dei conti separati,lui l'ha contattata solo per la proposta e poi più nient'altro.allora dai,non mi sembra sia stata poi così ambigua con te.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> La mia era ovviamente una provocazione, *lo so bene che in questo cacchio di paese è difficile far capire e valere le proprie ragioni, più quando sono giuste che non quando sono sbagliate.*
> 
> Ma una cosa comunque farei, se lei avesse un briciolo di sensi di colpa dopo aver fatto naufragare il matrimonio, ed essermi separato secondo tutti i carismi, la seppellirei sotto quei sensi di colpa, non perderei nessuna occasione per ricordarle di aver sfasciato la famiglia e che è una merda di persona.
> 
> Se poi è una che se ne frega esiste sempre la possibilità di farla vivere un po' meno meglio solo con la minaccia di diffondere il video, cosa che peraltro non farei mai e poi mai, ma la minaccia si, spedirle un cd anonimo con le sue prestazioni, mi piacerebbe vedere la faccia.....


Assolutamente vero  ( neretto) 

p.s io eliminerei il punto interrogativo e aggiungerei : figo


----------



## Tradito? (30 Novembre 2016)

Ovviamente lui non deve essere così stupido da mettersi in difficoltà con l'abbandono del tetto coniugale per questo deve parlare con l'avvocato. Il mio per esempio mi aveva consigliato di assumere un investigatore, poteva valere la pena, disse. Ed era uno dei migliori avvocati in circolazione. 
Poi da profano io penso che sorprenderli e creare un caso con testimoni sicuramente può essere visto come impedimento alla prosecuzione del matrimonio, da cui scaturisce l'addebito della separazione.


----------



## JON (30 Novembre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Ovviamente lui non deve essere così stupido da mettersi in difficoltà con l'abbandono del tetto coniugale per questo deve parlare con l'avvocato. Il mio per esempio mi aveva consigliato di assumere un investigatore, poteva valere la pena, disse. Ed era uno dei migliori avvocati in circolazione.
> Poi da profano io penso che sorprenderli e creare un caso con testimoni sicuramente può essere visto come impedimento alla prosecuzione del matrimonio, da cui scaturisce l'addebito della separazione.


Anch'io sono comunque per la raccolta di prove utili e indiscutibili, il punto, come diceva kikko, è che poi ci si dovrà accontentare del solo addebito quale colpa del disfacimento di un matrimonio. Perché se si pensa di poter fare leve di tipo economico c'è la possibilità di restare molto delusi. Poi dipende dai casi, e dalle parti cosiddette deboli.


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2016)

*Scusate*

Non vorrei essere indiscreto o inopportuno,sono molto impegnato con un ingorgo di cazzi siti proprio dietro il mio culo.
Ma ci son stati risvolti sull ipotetico anal?
Grazie.


----------



## JON (30 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non vorrei essere indiscreto o inopportuno,sono molto impegnato con un ingorgo di cazzi siti proprio dietro il mio culo.
> Ma ci son stati risvolti sull ipotetico anal?
> Grazie.


No, ripassa più tardi.


----------



## Tradito? (30 Novembre 2016)

L'addebito della separazione porta la perdita del diritto al mantenimento ed anche all'eredità


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non vorrei essere indiscreto o inopportuno,sono molto impegnato con un ingorgo di cazzi siti proprio dietro il mio culo.
> Ma ci son stati risvolti sull ipotetico anal?
> Grazie.


Boh ... Non ho più seguito ... comunque se ti accaparri tutti i cazzi tu, a noi che resta ? Famme capi 

ingordo !!!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## JON (30 Novembre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> L'addebito della separazione porta la perdita del diritto al mantenimento ed anche all'eredità


Mah, per quanto ne so pare che questa possibilità ci sia ma che il tutto poi si riduce alla discrezione del giudice. Ma sono pronto ad essere smentito.


----------



## Tradito? (30 Novembre 2016)

E comunque le prove certe ed utilizzabili possono essere fatte valere in fase di accordo se non si vuole la giudiziale. 
Se lui perde questo vantaggio, già ha sbagliato facendosi scoprire, può trovare che l'altra persona ha già assunto un atteggiamento da "è business, niente di personale" mentre lui sta ancora a chiedersi il perché ed il come l'abbia fatto.....


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Boh ... Non ho più seguito ... comunque se ti accaparri tutti i cazzi tu, a noi che resta ? Famme capi
> 
> ingordo !!!!!! :rotfl:



Ne farei volentieri a meno...ma va così...è da un pò che va così,forse da troppo che va così....
Ancora un pò è arriverà la pattuglia dei vigili urbani a far viabilità di cazzi dietro ar culo mio...che davvero si è creato un ingorgo niente male,non si capisci più chi entra e chi esce,chi ha la precedenza e chi no...


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2016)

*SI*



JON ha detto:


> No, ripassa più tardi.


A che ora?


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ne farei volentieri a meno...ma va così...è da un pò che va così,forse da troppo che va così....
> Ancora un pò è arriverà la pattuglia dei vigili urbani a far viabilità di cazzi dietro ar culo mio...che davvero si è creato un ingorgo niente male,non si capisci più chi entra e chi esce,chi ha la precedenza e chi no...


la pattuglia dei vigili urbani ah ah ah ah ah ah !!!!!! 

Chi Entra e e chi esce, ma non fa male !!!!???? :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Novembre 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> la pattuglia dei vigili urbani ah ah ah ah ah ah !!!!!!
> 
> Chi Entra e e chi esce, ma non fa male !!!!???? :rotfl:


E si,fanno viabilità....
Nessun dolore,ormai...


----------



## Tradito? (30 Novembre 2016)

Che brutta fine hai fatto....


----------



## JON (30 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A che ora?


Temo sia questione di giorni, si va per le lunghe.


----------



## flower7700 (30 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> I due anni sono il tempo in cui una storia nasce si accende e poi si spegne, .


Non credo si possa considerarla una regola da applicare a tutte le persone.. altrimenti vale per ogni storia, indipendentemente se sia ufficiale o nascosta.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Novembre 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si,fanno viabilità....
> Nessun dolore,ormai...


Azz sei così abituato ?:carneval:


----------



## danny (30 Novembre 2016)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Non credo si possa considerarla una regola da applicare a tutte le persone.. altrimenti vale per ogni storia, indipendentemente se sia ufficiale o nascosta.


Non è una regola.
E' un riferimento infatti alla "mia" storia.


----------



## flower7700 (30 Novembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Lui lasciò la donna con cui conviveva per chiedere a mia moglie (che rifiutò, ovviamente) di lasciare me e sposarsi con lui.
> *Per poi sposarsi con un'altra dopo sei mesi. *


Alla faccia dell'amore


----------



## delfino curioso (1 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Per me si. Era quello che volevo e ho corso il rischio. Non sono stata scoperta e ho avuto 2 anni intensi che ho vissuto nel migliore dei modi e cercando il più possibile di far in modo che fosse qualcosa di parallelo e che non incidesse nella mia vita matrimoniale. Ci sono riuscita quindi la mia esperienza è sicuramente viziata da questo.
> Ma sono una che riflette parecchio prima di agire, l'ho fatto allora e l'ho fatto in seguito quindi fino ad ora non mi sono pentita di quello che ho fatto nella mia vita
> *Forse una cosa la potevo evitare ma pazienza, è andata.*


*

*Sei stata brava a gestire una "vita" parallela, e soprattutto a non portare il rapporto ad un livello successivo. 
Da come ho capito dopo la lunga relazione ne hai avute altre, mi chiedo cosa ti manca nel tuo matrimonio o  è solo voglia di trasgredire???
Sul neretto cosa potevi evitare????? (se è lecito sapere).


----------



## delfino curioso (1 Dicembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Sinora mai. È soddisfacimento di un desiderio/bisogno/curiositá/sfizio/sfida immediato o nella migliore delle ipotesi la proiezione di un rapporto ideale di complicitá che poi viene disatteso. Sul lungo periodo è stato tempo perso.


Forse perché cercavi altro che loro non avevano????? cosa????'


----------



## delfino curioso (1 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Se domani mi trovassi in una situazione in cui ho la quasi totale certezza che non emerga nulla, non avrei problemi a tradire.
> Mi farebbe arretrare una percentuale di rischio elevata.



Ma così è facile.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Dicembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> [/B]Sei stata brava a gestire una "vita" parallela, e soprattutto a non portare il rapporto ad un livello successivo.
> Da come ho capito dopo la lunga relazione ne hai avute altre, mi chiedo cosa ti manca nel tuo matrimonio o  è solo voglia di trasgredire???
> Sul neretto cosa potevi evitare????? (se è lecito sapere).


La voglia di trasgredire é una cosa che non capisco e non sento mio
Non vivo i rapporti con le persone come trasgressione.
A differenza di anni fa in cui ero serena nel mio matrimonio e l'incontro con la persona ha fatto la differenza. Ora sicuramente conta l'incontro ma conta anche una parte di ne che nel matrimonio non per colpa mia non si realizza più. 
Quello che potevo evitare era non valutare nel modo corretto una "storia". Niente di drammatico


----------



## danny (1 Dicembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ma così è facile.


Nell'organizzazione mia attuale non tanto.
Non credo riuscirei più di tanto a non essere beccato.


----------



## delfino curioso (1 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> La voglia di trasgredire é una cosa che non capisco e non sento mio
> Non vivo i rapporti con le persone come trasgressione.
> A differenza di anni fa in cui ero serena nel mio matrimonio e l'incontro con la persona ha fatto la differenza. Ora sicuramente conta l'incontro ma conta anche una parte di ne che nel matrimonio non per colpa mia non si realizza più.
> Quello che potevo evitare era non valutare nel modo corretto una "storia". Niente di drammatico



Il tuo modo d'essere, l'ho capito, dalla nota a piè di pagina, infatti mi hai molto incuriosito.
Un bel punto vista direi. 
Interessante anche il virgolettato.


----------



## delfino curioso (1 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Nell'organizzazione mia attuale non tanto.
> Non credo riuscirei più di tanto a non essere beccato.


Questa era un po il senso della mia domanda. Se è più forte il desiderio o il pensiero una volta scoperti di perdere tutto.
In questo momento della tua vita "sei pronto" ma rinunci.


----------



## danny (1 Dicembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Questa era un po il senso della mia domanda. Se è più forte il desiderio o il pensiero una volta scoperti di perdere tutto.
> In questo momento della tua vita "sei pronto" ma rinunci.



E' un po' il paradosso della questione, dare per possibile qualcosa che è improbabile.


----------



## trilobita (1 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Nell'organizzazione mia attuale non tanto.
> Non credo riuscirei più di tanto a non essere beccato.


Beccato?Da chi?Da tua moglie?Sarei curioso di sentire come intavolerebbe il discorso....ma proprio curioso...


----------



## danny (1 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Beccato?Da chi?Da tua moglie?Sarei curioso di sentire come intavolerebbe il discorso....ma proprio curioso...


Immaginavo un'obiezione simile, che è interessante.
Il tradimento di per sé è un evento a sé stante, che ha un inizio e deve avere un termine nella ricerca di una soluzione.
Può determinare la separazione della coppia oppure, per motivi ogni volta diversi, sfociare in un tentativo di riconciliazione alla ricerca di un nuovo equilibrio.
Parlo di novità in termini di coppia perché l'avvenimento in sé traumatico deve portare a un cambiamento nei rapporti. Tutto quello che era e c'era prima è scaduto, invecchiato, finito.
Dopo se si tenta di restare insieme  inizia il lavoro, che in sé deve avere delle motivazioni molto forti per essere portato avanti.
E' ovvio che nella nuova coppia non è più previsto il tradimento, perché distruggerebbe il nuovo equilibrio sopraggiunto. 
Essere traditi non dà diritto a bonus. E non si tradisce da tradito perché non si riconoscono più al traditore diritti in termini di fedeltà, perché questo evidenzierebbe solo un rancore residuo che renderebbe inconciliabile il rapporto di coppia. 
A questo punto è meglio lasciarsi, non credi, se ci si macera nel rancore?
Però è anche vero che il tradimento genera nel tradito tutta una serie di problematiche che spesso generano pulsioni che contrastano il processo di ricerca dell'equilibrio.
Non sono pochi i traditi infatti che poi tradiscono a loro volta.
A volte vi è una necessità di conferme delle proprie capacità seduttive, in altre una ricerca di una "spalla" affettiva che compensi il venir meno dell'integrità della coppia, in altre ancora, quando anche il sesso viene intaccato, la ricerca di esperienze sessuali liberatorie. Sono diverse le ragioni, io ne ho elencate solo tre, le più comuni, forse.
Anche l'aver sdoganato il tradimento in una coppia può portare a un avvilimento dei principi etici e delle regole che la governano etc.
Vi è quindi una possibile apertura al tradimento: in fin dei conti lo stiamo accettando come evento che si è determinato nella coppia, nel momento in cui lo si accetta se ne conferma l'esistenza, la possibilità, la probabilità.
Ciò non significa che si è pronti a tradire, ma che si è compreso l'evento e lo si ritiene possibile.
Ciò non significa che possa accadere veramente, ma che si è consapevoli che in determinate situazioni e poste determinate condizioni ciò potrebbe accadere.
In fin dei conti è il principio con cui si costruiscono le opere edilizie.
Si stabiliscono regole, si applicano, poi l'edificio crolla inaspettatamente, si definiscono nuove regole, ma ugualmente lo scopo rimane quello di non far crollare l'edificio, ipotesi che alla luce dell'esperienza ora non si ritiene affatto remota come prima.


----------



## delfino curioso (1 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E' un po' il paradosso della questione, dare per possibile qualcosa che è improbabile.


Certo, però oggi è così chi sa domani.....
E poi danny, detto tra di noi, una "botta" di vita te la meriteresti anche.....


----------



## delfino curioso (1 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Immaginavo un'obiezione simile, che è interessante.
> Il tradimento di per sé è un evento a sé stante, che ha un inizio e deve avere un termine nella ricerca di una soluzione.
> Può determinare la separazione della coppia oppure, per motivi ogni volta diversi, sfociare in un tentativo di riconciliazione alla ricerca di un nuovo equilibrio.
> Parlo di novità in termini di coppia perché l'avvenimento in sé traumatico deve portare a un cambiamento nei rapporti. Tutto quello che era e c'era prima è scaduto, invecchiato, finito.
> ...



Tutto giusto  danny  il grassetto è il "succo" che poste tutte le condizioni che hai espresso, non ti giri più dall'altra parte e fai finta di niente o di non "vedere" dentro di te vive una nuova consapevolezza che prima forse non ti interessata o non avevi. Sei "disposto".


----------



## trilobita (1 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Immaginavo un'obiezione simile, che è interessante.
> Il tradimento di per sé è un evento a sé stante, che ha un inizio e deve avere un termine nella ricerca di una soluzione.
> Può determinare la separazione della coppia oppure, per motivi ogni volta diversi, sfociare in un tentativo di riconciliazione alla ricerca di un nuovo equilibrio.
> Parlo di novità in termini di coppia perché l'avvenimento in sé traumatico deve portare a un cambiamento nei rapporti. Tutto quello che era e c'era prima è scaduto, invecchiato, finito.
> ...


No,intendevo un altro punto posto da tua moglie.oh,se sbaglio,dillo,ma mi sembra di ricordare che lei ti ha detto,nel caso,di non farglielo sapere.
Ora,nel racconto della tua storia,ho trovato parecchie situazioni,per me,angoscianti.
Non tirero' in ballo il famoso episodio della superdote dell'altro,ma quello che mi ha creato più mal di stomaco è l'immagine di lei tutta goduta con sorrisino nel letto a farti capire quanto fosse persa per l'altro.Ecco,io non ho visto in questo un non voler farti sapere,anzi,se mi permetti,ci ho visto persino una vena di sadismo nei tuoi confronti.


----------



## danny (1 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> No,intendevo un altro punto posto da tua moglie.oh,se sbaglio,dillo,ma mi sembra di ricordare che lei ti ha detto,nel caso,di non farglielo sapere.
> Ora,nel racconto della tua storia,ho trovato parecchie situazioni,per me,angoscianti.
> Non tirero' in ballo il famoso episodio della superdote dell'altro,ma quello che mi ha creato più mal di stomaco è l'immagine di lei tutta goduta con sorrisino nel letto a farti capire quanto fosse persa per l'altro.Ecco,io non ho visto in questo un non voler farti sapere,anzi,se mi permetti,ci ho visto persino una vena di sadismo nei tuoi confronti.


Io ora ci vedo una persona con dei problemi affettivi dai quali ancora fatica a smarcarsi ma di cui io sono almeno più consapevole. 
Il sadismo che pare  è piuttosto la contentezza di chi stava per annegare e viene tirato in salvo da una scialuppa di salvataggio. Esulta mentre attorno a sé vi è chi annega e muore, e non se ne rende conto perché è tutto preso unicamente dalla gioia di aver scampato il pericolo.
Il pericolo, si intuisce, era la depressione.


----------



## trilobita (1 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io ora ci vedo una persona con dei problemi affettivi dai quali ancora fatica a smarcarsi ma di cui io sono almeno più consapevole.
> Il sadismo che pare  è piuttosto la contentezza di chi stava per annegare e viene tirato in salvo da una scialuppa di salvataggio. Esulta mentre attorno a sé vi è chi annega e muore, e non se ne rende conto perché è tutto preso unicamente dalla gioia di aver scampato il pericolo.
> Il pericolo, si intuisce, era la depressione.


Ha un senso
Peccato che preferisca vederti annegare piuttosto che vederti salire su un'altra scialuppa...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ha un senso
> Peccato che preferisca vederti annegare piuttosto che vederti salire su un'altra scialuppa...


Ma un depresso sta troppo male per potersi preoccupare di altri oltre se stesso.


----------



## trilobita (1 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma un depresso sta troppo male per potersi preoccupare di altri oltre se stesso.


In effetti non è il massimo come clima.
Danny,se ti serve un alibi,ti copro io per un weekend..


----------



## delfino curioso (1 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> In effetti non è il massimo come clima.
> Danny,se ti serve un alibi,ti copro io per un weekend..



Si ma prima bisogna trovare una donna piacente e consenziente........:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## riccardo1973 (6 Dicembre 2016)

Aggiornamento sulla situazione: gli incontri sono terminati, almeno a casa, lui non è più entrato. Il mio amico ha smesso con la videocam. L'ho trascinato dal mio avvocato (donna) stanno valutando come muoversi in quanto ci sono interessi economici in comune quindi la cosa è delicata. Mi sento soddisfatto xchè almeno ha iniziato un percorso di consulenza legale. A casa lei fa tante domande, lo vede distaccato e freddo...lui dice che ha problemi al lavoro, soffre di insonnia quindi rimane sul divano a vedere la tv fino a tardi, oppure esce, comunque sta temporeggiando. Ha momenti di sconforto, altri di rabbia, altri di schifo e ribrezzo, altri in cui non gliene importa di niente e nessuno neanche del lavoro....io lo capisco e gli sto vicino, tanto queste fasi sono tipiche del tradito...Vorrebbe vendicarsi sul vicino di casa, ma anche qui ho consigliato prima di risolvere la situazione con la moglie poi, se proprio ne ha bisogno, si gusta la vendetta fredda e calcolata....


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Aggiornamento sulla situazione: gli incontri sono terminati, almeno a casa, lui non è più entrato. Il mio amico ha smesso con la videocam. L'ho trascinato dal mio avvocato (donna) stanno valutando come muoversi in quanto ci sono interessi economici in comune quindi la cosa è delicata. Mi sento soddisfatto xchè almeno ha iniziato un percorso di consulenza legale. A casa lei fa tante domande, lo vede distaccato e freddo...lui dice che ha problemi al lavoro, soffre di insonnia quindi rimane sul divano a vedere la tv fino a tardi, oppure esce, comunque sta temporeggiando. Ha momenti di sconforto, altri di rabbia, altri di schifo e ribrezzo, altri in cui non gliene importa di niente e nessuno neanche del lavoro....io lo capisco e gli sto vicino, tanto queste fasi sono tipiche del tradito...Vorrebbe vendicarsi sul vicino di casa, ma anche qui ho consigliato prima di risolvere la situazione con la moglie poi, se proprio ne ha bisogno, si gusta la vendetta fredda e calcolata....


Il tuo amico ha la fortuna di avere un amico come te ! :up:


----------



## riccardo1973 (6 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il tuo amico ha la fortuna di avere un amico come te ! :up:


Il tuo amico ha la fortuna di avere un amico come te ! ahhhhhhhhhh! come me: cornuto!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Il tuo amico ha la fortuna di avere un amico come te ! ahhhhhhhhhh! come me: cornuto!!!!


:rotfl:Ma no che lo sa consigliare !!!


----------



## Jim Cain (6 Dicembre 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Un caro amico d'infanzia, direi fratello per il nostro rapporto, mi ha confessato dei sospetti riguardo alla moglie. Dice che è diventata scostante, a letto e fuori, ha comportamenti strani: ha messo password al cellulare, non lo fa più utilizzare alla figlia di 10 anni per giocare dicendo che funziona male con le applicazioni scaricate, è più curata e truccata del solito (dico che è una bella donna sui 35 anni che non passa inosservata). Mi dice anche che lavorando part time solo di pomeriggio, le mattine, portata la figlia a scuola rimane a casa sola. Niente di strano a parte che non fanno sesso da 3 mesi e che a lei sembra tutto normale. A questo punto mi confessa che lunedì mattina (ha aspettato 4 giorni x parlarne con me tanto è stato scioccante) ha utilizzato la sua Go Pro, una piccola videocamera, nascosta bene nella camera da letto. Il filmato di circa 2 h che non mi ha fatto visionare per privacy ed anche perchè degno di un film porno a detta sua, riportava la seguente storia:
> si vede lei che torna a casa dopo aver portato la figlia a scuola, gira per un pò in camera, sistema le lenzuola, apre la finestra e spruzza del profumo in giro....si sente suonare il citofono, lei va ad aprire. In camera entrano lei e lui, l'inquilino del piano di sopra, sposato con due figli piccoli, sui 40 anni, mai avuto rapporti di amicizia o altro solo brevi saluti alle assemblee di condominio...Si spogliano, si baciano e toccano, lui la prende in tutti i modi possibili, posizioni mai accettate e fatte con il marito, sesso orale completo, anche questo mai accettato con lui, almeno non fino alla fine, poi ancora peggio restano abbracciati a coccolarsi per circa mezz'ora.
> Lui è rimasto sconvolto, sembra uno zombie, non sa cosa fare. E' una persona molto razionale e diplomatica, ancora non ha realizzato secondo me la situazione. La cosa che più mi spaventa è che ha intenzione di filmarli ancora...e non capisco il motivo visto che le prove per una eventuale separazione le ha. Mi sono anche sfogato sul tradimento della mia compagna per farlo sentire meno inadeguato, anche se la sua situazione è sconvolgente, io sono stato male al solo pensiero di saperla a letto con un altro mentre lui ha un filmato integrale e vuole continuare a farsi del male filmandoli ancora...Non ho parole, mi dispiace sia capitato a lui ed in questo modo.


Una bella copia del filmino alla moglie del vicino no eh ?


----------



## trilobita (6 Dicembre 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Aggiornamento sulla situazione: gli incontri sono terminati, almeno a casa, lui non è più entrato. Il mio amico ha smesso con la videocam. L'ho trascinato dal mio avvocato (donna) stanno valutando come muoversi in quanto ci sono interessi economici in comune quindi la cosa è delicata. Mi sento soddisfatto xchè almeno ha iniziato un percorso di consulenza legale. A casa lei fa tante domande, lo vede distaccato e freddo...lui dice che ha problemi al lavoro, soffre di insonnia quindi rimane sul divano a vedere la tv fino a tardi, oppure esce, comunque sta temporeggiando. Ha momenti di sconforto, altri di rabbia, altri di schifo e ribrezzo, altri in cui non gliene importa di niente e nessuno neanche del lavoro....io lo capisco e gli sto vicino, tanto queste fasi sono tipiche del tradito...Vorrebbe vendicarsi sul vicino di casa, ma anche qui ho consigliato prima di risolvere la situazione con la moglie poi, se proprio ne ha bisogno, si gusta la vendetta fredda e calcolata....


Sono finiti gli incontri e anche il resto,o lei continua ad amoreggiare con il montone al telefono,WA,come prima?


----------



## delfino curioso (6 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Sono finiti gli incontri e anche il resto,o lei continua ad amoreggiare con il montone al telefono,WA,come prima?


la moglie ha capito tutto.
adesso diventa ancora più difficile.


----------



## delfino curioso (6 Dicembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Una bella copia del filmino alla moglie del vicino no eh ? &#55357;&#56833;


io sono per la "pace nel mondo" ma in questo caso lo farei anch'io


----------



## Tradito? (6 Dicembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> la moglie ha capito tutto.
> adesso diventa ancora più difficile.


Già


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> io sono per la "pace nel mondo" ma in questo caso lo farei anch'io


Io no e quello mi sembrerebbe il minimo sindacale..


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma un depresso sta troppo male per potersi preoccupare di altri oltre se stesso.


Domanda : può un depresso imbarcarsi in una storia clandestina ? O é l'ultima delle cose cui pensa una persona in quella situazione ?


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Domanda : può un depresso imbarcarsi in una storia clandestina ? O é l'ultima delle cose cui pensa una persona in quella situazione ?


Depressione è una definizione generica che viene utilizzata per una gamma di condizioni. 
Ci sono anche quelle che portano a comportamenti devianti come l'uso di sostanze.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Depressione è una definizione generica che viene utilizzata per una gamma di condizioni.
> Ci sono anche quelle che portano a comportamenti devianti come l'uso di sostanze.


Mi riferivo alla connessione tradimento/depressione.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mi riferivo alla connessione tradimento/depressione.


Il tradimento, così come comportamenti sessualmente promiscui, danno una scarica adrenalinica (poi non so se sia una definizione corretta scientificamente) che funziona come le sostanze o gli psicofarmaci.


----------



## Jim Cain (7 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tradimento, così come comportamenti sessualmente promiscui, danno una scarica adrenalinica (poi non so se sia una definizione corretta scientificamente) che funziona come le sostanze o gli psicofarmaci.


Ok, ho capito.


----------



## danny (10 Dicembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Una bella copia del filmino alla moglie del vicino no eh ?





delfino curioso ha detto:


> io sono per la "pace nel mondo" ma in questo caso lo farei anch'io


Sinceramente, perché?

Vorrei capire cosa può scatenare questo desiderio. 
Io, al limite, se proprio devo trovare un'utilità a quel filmino, cosa che potrebbe anche non essere necessaria, ma visto che ne parliamo, mettiamola come atto possibile, informerei lui e solo lui in quanto protagonista dell'esistenza di un filmato che prova la sua relazione extraconiugale.
Senza aggiungere altro. Senza minacciare nulla. Senza pretendere niente.
Eviterei di lasciargli in mano qualsiasi copia, ma gli farei capire di averne disponibilita'.
Spetterà a lui decidere come comportarsi di conseguenza. 
Mi sembra un po' meno incivile (ma non civile comunque...) del mettere in piazza tutta la situazione creando un caos che tutto sommato non ci porterà alcun beneficio.
E ripeto: se proprio lo si vuol fare, che quel video può anche finire in pattumiera, se non lo riteniamo di usare in sede legale (e su questo sarà l'avvocato del caso a pronunciarsi).


----------



## perplesso (10 Dicembre 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Un caro amico d'infanzia, direi fratello per il nostro rapporto, mi ha confessato dei sospetti riguardo alla moglie. Dice che è diventata scostante, a letto e fuori, ha comportamenti strani: ha messo password al cellulare, non lo fa più utilizzare alla figlia di 10 anni per giocare dicendo che funziona male con le applicazioni scaricate, è più curata e truccata del solito (dico che è una bella donna sui 35 anni che non passa inosservata). Mi dice anche che lavorando part time solo di pomeriggio, le mattine, portata la figlia a scuola rimane a casa sola. Niente di strano a parte che non fanno sesso da 3 mesi e che a lei sembra tutto normale. A questo punto mi confessa che lunedì mattina (ha aspettato 4 giorni x parlarne con me tanto è stato scioccante) ha utilizzato la sua Go Pro, una piccola videocamera, nascosta bene nella camera da letto. Il filmato di circa 2 h che non mi ha fatto visionare per privacy ed anche perchè degno di un film porno a detta sua, riportava la seguente storia:
> si vede lei che torna a casa dopo aver portato la figlia a scuola, gira per un pò in camera, sistema le lenzuola, apre la finestra e spruzza del profumo in giro....si sente suonare il citofono, lei va ad aprire. In camera entrano lei e lui, l'inquilino del piano di sopra, sposato con due figli piccoli, sui 40 anni, mai avuto rapporti di amicizia o altro solo brevi saluti alle assemblee di condominio...Si spogliano, si baciano e toccano, lui la prende in tutti i modi possibili, posizioni mai accettate e fatte con il marito, sesso orale completo, anche questo mai accettato con lui, almeno non fino alla fine, poi ancora peggio restano abbracciati a coccolarsi per circa mezz'ora.
> Lui è rimasto sconvolto, sembra uno zombie, non sa cosa fare. E' una persona molto razionale e diplomatica, ancora non ha realizzato secondo me la situazione. La cosa che più mi spaventa è che ha intenzione di filmarli ancora...e non capisco il motivo visto che le prove per una eventuale separazione le ha. Mi sono anche sfogato sul tradimento della mia compagna per farlo sentire meno inadeguato, anche se la sua situazione è sconvolgente, io sono stato male al solo pensiero di saperla a letto con un altro mentre lui ha un filmato integrale e vuole continuare a farsi del male filmandoli ancora...Non ho parole, mi dispiace sia capitato a lui ed in questo modo.


se vuole continuare a filmarli, non sta poi così male


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> se vuole continuare a filmarli, non sta poi così male


Quoto


----------



## trilobita (10 Dicembre 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Aggiornamento sulla situazione: gli incontri sono terminati, almeno a casa, lui non è più entrato. Il mio amico ha smesso con la videocam. L'ho trascinato dal mio avvocato (donna) stanno valutando come muoversi in quanto ci sono interessi economici in comune quindi la cosa è delicata. Mi sento soddisfatto xchè almeno ha iniziato un percorso di consulenza legale. A casa lei fa tante domande, lo vede distaccato e freddo...lui dice che ha problemi al lavoro, soffre di insonnia quindi rimane sul divano a vedere la tv fino a tardi, oppure esce, comunque sta temporeggiando. Ha momenti di sconforto, altri di rabbia, altri di schifo e ribrezzo, altri in cui non gliene importa di niente e nessuno neanche del lavoro....io lo capisco e gli sto vicino, tanto queste fasi sono tipiche del tradito...Vorrebbe vendicarsi sul vicino di casa, ma anche qui ho consigliato prima di risolvere la situazione con la moglie poi, se proprio ne ha bisogno, si gusta la vendetta fredda e calcolata....


Ciao Riccardo,hai aggiornamenti?


----------



## Andrea Lila (11 Dicembre 2016)

*I fatti degli altri*

Visto che in questo 3d si parla di fatti degli altri (invito al deraglio se sono ot) , condivido due scenette che non mi riguardano ma che in questi giorni mi stanno facendo pensare.

La prima riguarda un amico di un'amica con l'amante da vent'anni, divorziata e inutilmente scalpitante, che regalerà alla moglie ciabatte da 900 euri (giuro che esistono ). E' una cazzata, lo so, ma continuo a pensarci :condom:


La seconda è tragica. Ieri sera la mia cara amica che lavora presso domicilio dell'utenza, sconvolta mi racconta un episodio che le è capitato. Fra le tante abitazioni che frequenta ce n'era una dagli abitanti particolarmnete accoglienti: la signora era felicissima dei suoi interventi e con la figlia trentenne negli anni si instaura un rapporto molto cordiale, quasi amichevole con caffè, dolcetti e cortesie varie appresso.. fino  ad un paio di giorni fa quando la ragazza all'improvviso, a fine seduta, aggredisce la mia amica verbalmente. Le dice che lavora da schifo, che è una montata, che non si va in giro per lavoro agghindata etc etc. Lei, dopo un attimo di stupore e rimanendo a debita distanza, cerca di farla ragionare dicendole "sono Tizia, cara, cosa succede?", ma nulla, la giovane la guarda ma sembra vederla in trasparenza. La mia amica cerca di guadagnare la porta con nonchalance prima che questa afferri un coltello e glielo lanci addosso e fra le tante frasi sconnesse che la investono una la illumina. Suonava più o meno così "lui vuole te, lo so, ma ha voluto me per tanto tempo". 'nzomma mettendo insieme vari dettagli fino ad allora ignorati, si capisce che costei è stata abbandonata da un uomo sposato col quale ha avuto una lunga storia parallela e che la mia amica in qualche modo ha incarnato la figura della moglie "vincitrice". Il mio primo pensiero è stato proprio per costei; mi sono detta che se ignora, come è possibile, tutta la vicenda del marito, si potrebbe ritrovare in qualsiasi momento realmente aggredita da questa tipa che è andata fuori di testa. E poi mi ha fatto pena la ragazza che sicuramente aveva una qualche fragilità di fondo che l'abbandono ha esasperato fino alla follia. Praticamente ha la vita rovinata anche se va in terapia farmacologica; pericolosa per sè e per gli altri. Ho pensato anche a lui che magari si è solo divertito oppure, accortosi della debolezza dell'amante, l'ha mollata tornando sui suoi passi. Brutta storia, vero?


----------



## spleen (11 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Visto che in questo 3d si parla di fatti degli altri (invito al deraglio se sono ot) , condivido due scenette che non mi riguardano ma che in questi giorni mi stanno facendo pensare.
> 
> La prima riguarda un amico di un'amica con l'amante da vent'anni, divorziata e inutilmente scalpitante, che regalerà alla moglie ciabatte da 900 euri (giuro che esistono ). E' una cazzata, lo so, ma continuo a pensarci :condom:
> 
> ...


Si, una storia brutta ma per certi versi illuminante.


----------



## Andrea Lila (11 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Si, una storia brutta ma per certi versi illuminante.



...e continuo a pensarci...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Visto che in questo 3d si parla di fatti degli altri (invito al deraglio se sono ot) , condivido due scenette che non mi riguardano ma che in questi giorni mi stanno facendo pensare.
> 
> La prima riguarda un amico di un'amica con l'amante da vent'anni, divorziata e inutilmente scalpitante, che regalerà alla moglie ciabatte da 900 euri (giuro che esistono ). E' una cazzata, lo so, ma continuo a pensarci :condom:
> 
> ...


Ho letto più volte per capire vagamente il lavoro della tua amica. Inizialmente pensavo facesse le pulizie.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Visto che in questo 3d si parla di fatti degli altri (invito al deraglio se sono ot) , condivido due scenette che non mi riguardano ma che in questi giorni mi stanno facendo pensare.
> 
> La prima riguarda un amico di un'amica con l'amante da vent'anni, divorziata e inutilmente scalpitante, che regalerà alla moglie ciabatte da 900 euri (giuro che esistono ). E' una cazzata, lo so, ma continuo a pensarci :condom:
> 
> ...


La prima storia direi un po' pacchiana 
la seconda tragica e surreale


----------



## Andrea Lila (11 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho letto più volte per capire vagamente il lavoro della tua amica. Inizialmente pensavo facesse le pulizie.


Terapista.


----------



## ipazia (11 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Terapista.


In questi giorni sto leggendo cose sull'identificazione proiettiva...

La nostra mente è in grado di fare numeri che definire magici è poco!!


----------



## trilobita (12 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> In questi giorni sto leggendo cose sull'identificazione proiettiva...
> 
> La nostra mente è in grado di fare numeri che definire magici è poco!!


L' ho studiata anch'io,al corso da carabiniere,ma noi siamo arrivati solo a quella semplice,forse quella proiettiva era per i sottufficiali.....


----------



## JON (12 Dicembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Visto che in questo 3d si parla di fatti degli altri (invito al deraglio se sono ot) , condivido due scenette che non mi riguardano ma che in questi giorni mi stanno facendo pensare.
> 
> La prima riguarda un amico di un'amica con l'amante da vent'anni, divorziata e inutilmente scalpitante, che regalerà alla moglie ciabatte da 900 euri (giuro che esistono ). E' una cazzata, lo so, ma continuo a pensarci :condom:
> 
> ...


Beh, una ciabattata da 450 euro potrebbe essere una soddisfazione.


----------



## riccardo1973 (12 Dicembre 2016)

Aggiornamenti: hanno coinvolto i propri legali dopo che lui freddamente e lucido ha confessato di sapere della sua relazione...lei ha smentito fino all'ultimo, dicendo che si c'erano stati degli scambi di sms con lui ma solo a titolo di amicizia....che erano usciti per un caffè e non c'era mai stato niente....Lui ovviamente non ha confessato del video in camera ma solo che aveva dei sospetti e che aveva installato la go pro in soggiorno. Nel filmino si vede lui che entra e voi che andate in camera da letto....
Lei si è incazzata ma solo per difendersi visto che non aveva scusanti....Per l'imbarazzo non ha trovato giustificazioni e si sono presi a parole vomitandosi addosso tutto l'astio e i problemi che erano presenti nella coppia. Si sono lasciati con queste parole: ci vedremo in tribunale...Lui ora è ospite da me, in un monolocale di mia proprietà acquistato di recente e tenuto sfitto. Come amico sto cercando di evitargli l'umiliazione di tornare a casa dai genitori xchè so cosa significa...quando è capitato a me ho vissuto un periodo vivendo in barca e per fortuna era maggio e faceva caldo...
Il legale ha sconsigliato di dire che aveva un filmino del loro rapporto sessuale, per tutela del suo cliente che con la bravura dell'altro avvocato sarebbe passato dalla ragione al torto. Cornuto e mazziato!


----------



## perplesso (12 Dicembre 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Aggiornamenti: hanno coinvolto i propri legali dopo che lui freddamente e lucido ha confessato di sapere della sua relazione...lei ha smentito fino all'ultimo, dicendo che si c'erano stati degli scambi di sms con lui ma solo a titolo di amicizia....che erano usciti per un caffè e non c'era mai stato niente....Lui ovviamente non ha confessato del video in camera ma solo che aveva dei sospetti e che aveva installato la go pro in soggiorno. Nel filmino si vede lui che entra e voi che andate in camera da letto....
> Lei si è incazzata ma solo per difendersi visto che non aveva scusanti....Per l'imbarazzo non ha trovato giustificazioni e si sono presi a parole vomitandosi addosso tutto l'astio e i problemi che erano presenti nella coppia. Si sono lasciati con queste parole: ci vedremo in tribunale...Lui ora è ospite da me, in un monolocale di mia proprietà acquistato di recente e tenuto sfitto. Come amico sto cercando di evitargli l'umiliazione di tornare a casa dai genitori xchè so cosa significa...quando è capitato a me ho vissuto un periodo vivendo in barca e per fortuna era maggio e faceva caldo...
> Il legale ha sconsigliato di dire che aveva un filmino del loro rapporto sessuale, per tutela del suo cliente che con la bravura dell'altro avvocato sarebbe passato dalla ragione al torto. Cornuto e mazziato!


digli di far sparire filmino e di rimuovere le videocamere, che se la moglie se ne accorge altro che cornuto e mazziato


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Dicembre 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Aggiornamenti: hanno coinvolto i propri legali dopo che lui freddamente e lucido ha confessato di sapere della sua relazione...lei ha smentito fino all'ultimo, dicendo che si c'erano stati degli scambi di sms con lui ma solo a titolo di amicizia....che erano usciti per un caffè e non c'era mai stato niente....Lui ovviamente non ha confessato del video in camera ma solo che aveva dei sospetti e che aveva installato la go pro in soggiorno. Nel filmino si vede lui che entra e voi che andate in camera da letto....
> Lei si è incazzata ma solo per difendersi visto che non aveva scusanti....Per l'imbarazzo non ha trovato giustificazioni e si sono presi a parole vomitandosi addosso tutto l'astio e i problemi che erano presenti nella coppia. Si sono lasciati con queste parole: ci vedremo in tribunale...Lui ora è ospite da me, in un monolocale di mia proprietà acquistato di recente e tenuto sfitto. Come amico sto cercando di evitargli l'umiliazione di tornare a casa dai genitori xchè so cosa significa...quando è capitato a me ho vissuto un periodo vivendo in barca e per fortuna era maggio e faceva caldo...
> Il legale ha sconsigliato di dire che aveva un filmino del loro rapporto sessuale, per tutela del suo cliente che con la bravura dell'altro avvocato sarebbe passato dalla ragione al torto. Cornuto e mazziato!


si, direi che la storia del filmino è servita al tuo amico per aprire gli occhi, anzi direi spalancare 
in sede giudiziale si muoverà diversamente


----------



## trilobita (12 Dicembre 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Aggiornamenti: hanno coinvolto i propri legali dopo che lui freddamente e lucido ha confessato di sapere della sua relazione...lei ha smentito fino all'ultimo, dicendo che si c'erano stati degli scambi di sms con lui ma solo a titolo di amicizia....che erano usciti per un caffè e non c'era mai stato niente....Lui ovviamente non ha confessato del video in camera ma solo che aveva dei sospetti e che aveva installato la go pro in soggiorno. Nel filmino si vede lui che entra e voi che andate in camera da letto....
> Lei si è incazzata ma solo per difendersi visto che non aveva scusanti....Per l'imbarazzo non ha trovato giustificazioni e si sono presi a parole vomitandosi addosso tutto l'astio e i problemi che erano presenti nella coppia. Si sono lasciati con queste parole: ci vedremo in tribunale...Lui ora è ospite da me, in un monolocale di mia proprietà acquistato di recente e tenuto sfitto. Come amico sto cercando di evitargli l'umiliazione di tornare a casa dai genitori xchè so cosa significa...quando è capitato a me ho vissuto un periodo vivendo in barca e per fortuna era maggio e faceva caldo...
> Il legale ha sconsigliato di dire che aveva un filmino del loro rapporto sessuale, per tutela del suo cliente che con la bravura dell'altro avvocato sarebbe passato dalla ragione al torto. Cornuto e mazziato!


Ecco,adesso una visita di piacere ai vicini del piano di sopra me la farei,naturalmente senza dire nulla.
Godrei immaginando il colore delle mutande del montone quando esco da casa loro....


----------



## trilobita (12 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> si, direi che la storia del filmino è servita al tuo amico per aprire gli occhi, anzi direi spalancare
> in sede giudiziale si muoverà diversamente


Cavolo,neanche scusa,mi dispiace o perdonami....
Si è pure incazzata.....meglio che non dica il mio pensiero,altrimenti mi attiro gli strali degli "altri"


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ecco,adesso una visita di piacere ai vicini del piano di sopra me la farei,naturalmente senza dire nulla.
> Godrei immaginando il colore delle mutande del montone quando esco da casa loro....


Il colore tipo quelle di Pupo al suo concerto


----------



## void (12 Dicembre 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Aggiornamenti: hanno coinvolto i propri legali dopo che lui freddamente e lucido ha confessato di sapere della sua relazione...lei ha smentito fino all'ultimo, dicendo che si c'erano stati degli scambi di sms con lui ma solo a titolo di amicizia....che erano usciti per un caffè e non c'era mai stato niente....Lui ovviamente non ha confessato del video in camera ma solo che aveva dei sospetti e che aveva installato la go pro in soggiorno. Nel filmino si vede lui che entra e voi che andate in camera da letto....
> Lei si è incazzata ma solo per difendersi visto che non aveva scusanti....Per l'imbarazzo non ha trovato giustificazioni e si sono presi a parole vomitandosi addosso tutto l'astio e i problemi che erano presenti nella coppia. Si sono lasciati con queste parole: ci vedremo in tribunale...Lui ora è ospite da me, in un monolocale di mia proprietà acquistato di recente e tenuto sfitto. Come amico sto cercando di evitargli l'umiliazione di tornare a casa dai genitori xchè so cosa significa...quando è capitato a me ho vissuto un periodo vivendo in barca e per fortuna era maggio e faceva caldo...
> Il legale ha sconsigliato di dire che aveva un filmino del loro rapporto sessuale, per tutela del suo cliente che con la bravura dell'altro avvocato sarebbe passato dalla ragione al torto. Cornuto e mazziato!


Capisco il suo schifo e il fastidio, soprattutto dopo una reazione del genere, ma personalmente non gli avrei dato la soddisfazione di andarmene di casa e lasciala libera di fare qual che vuole.
Sarei rimasto lì fino alla sentenza, che in caso di giudiziale a quanto ho capito non è dietro l'angolo, se voleva che se ne andasse lei...
E attenzione, non voglio assolutamente giudicare lei in una situazione che non conosco affatto, tutto nella vita può capitare, anche di innamorarsi perdutamente del vicino di casa.
Ma rimane il fatto che poi ognuno si prende le proprie responsabilità, e che c'è modo e modo di fare le cose. L'umiliazione del proprio partner (in questo caso lui) non è giustificata.
Perché dargliela vinta?


----------



## ugo1969 (12 Dicembre 2016)

void ha detto:


> Capisco il suo schifo e il fastidio, soprattutto dopo una reazione del genere, ma personalmente non gli avrei dato la soddisfazione di andarmene di casa e lasciala libera di fare qual che vuole.
> Sarei rimasto lì fino alla sentenza, che in caso di giudiziale a quanto ho capito non è dietro l'angolo, se voleva che se ne andasse lei...
> E attenzione, non voglio assolutamente giudicare lei in una situazione che non conosco affatto, tutto nella vita può capitare, anche di innamorarsi perdutamente del vicino di casa.
> Ma rimane il fatto che poi ognuno si prende le proprie responsabilità, e che c'è modo e modo di fare le cose. L'umiliazione del proprio partner (in questo caso lui) non è giustificata.
> Perché dargliela vinta?


Infatti non capisco perché andarsene . Io me ne andai ma avevo bisogno per ritrovare me stesso : mia moglie reagì in modo diverso dalla signora del tuo amico .


----------



## delfino curioso (12 Dicembre 2016)

void ha detto:


> Capisco il suo schifo e il fastidio, soprattutto dopo una reazione del genere, ma personalmente non gli avrei dato la soddisfazione di andarmene di casa e lasciala libera di fare qual che vuole.
> Sarei rimasto lì fino alla sentenza, che in caso di giudiziale a quanto ho capito non è dietro l'angolo, se voleva che se ne andasse lei...
> E attenzione, non voglio assolutamente giudicare lei in una situazione che non conosco affatto, tutto nella vita può capitare, anche di innamorarsi perdutamente del vicino di casa.
> Ma rimane il fatto che poi ognuno si prende le proprie responsabilità, e che c'è modo e modo di fare le cose. L'umiliazione del proprio partner (in questo caso lui) non è giustificata.
> Perché dargliela vinta?


Sarei rimasto anch'io a casa a farmi i cazzi miei. Sta cosa non si può proprio sentire. Non affrontare le proprie responsabilità è da vigliacchi.
Se non è proprio fuori di testa verrà il momento del confronto e spero non in tribunale.


----------



## trilobita (12 Dicembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Sarei rimasto anch'io a casa a farmi i cazzi miei. Sta cosa non si può proprio sentire. Non affrontare le proprie responsabilità è da vigliacchi.
> Se non è proprio fuori di testa verrà il momento del confronto e spero non in tribunale.


Credo che per lui entrare in quella casa e vedere lei,ora,sia come entrare in un pentolone di acqua bollente,ha bisogno di stare lontano da chi gli provoca malessere.Ora lei sa che lui sa,quindi può fare la zoccola quanto gli pare,ma questo non è più umiliante per lui,non stanno più insieme,anche se l'iter burocratico deve ancora iniziare.positivo che lui sia riuscito a sfogarsi con lei e che gli abbia detto tutto quello che pensava.ora deve solo ritrovare serenità,la dignità è riconquistata,quindi tutto quello che affronterà sarà solo il normale percorso di una separazione,se pur difficoltosa,causa la zoccolaggine reiterata della moglie.


----------



## Tradito? (12 Dicembre 2016)

Boh, io mi sarei mosso molto più cautamente ed avrei acquisito prove prima di dirle tutto


----------



## ipazia (12 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> L' ho studiata anch'io,al corso da carabiniere,ma noi siamo arrivati solo a quella semplice,forse quella proiettiva era per i sottufficiali.....


sono giochetti interessanti che fa la mente per evitare di mettere se stessa in condizione di autotutelarsi nella propria stabilità...

è incredibile quel che siamo in grado di fare 

come mai studiavate la proiezione al corso carabinieri?


----------



## trilobita (13 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> sono giochetti interessanti che fa la mente per evitare di mettere se stessa in condizione di autotutelarsi nella propria stabilità...
> 
> è incredibile quel che siamo in grado di fare
> 
> come mai studiavate la proiezione al corso carabinieri?


Ipazia ti voglio bene,se non ci fossi bisognerebbe inventarti.
Mi rovini le battute,se te le spiego.
Quando i carabinieri ti chiedono i documenti,eseguono un'......identificazione.
Smack


----------



## riccardo1973 (13 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ecco,adesso una visita di piacere ai vicini del piano di sopra me la farei,naturalmente senza dire nulla.
> Godrei immaginando il colore delle mutande del montone quando esco da casa loro....


conoscendolo già sta pianificando le due vendette: per il vicino e x lei...però prima bisogna sistemare la situazione economica la figlia e tutto il casino che si sta creando intorno a lui. Lei penso sia serena in quanto avrà mantenimento e tutto il resto visto che lavora part time ed ha un reddito inferiore al marito. La casa per fortuna è pagata e sicuramente resterà a lei così potrà invitare lo stallone del piano di sopra quanto e quando vuole. Lui si ritroverà a pagare un affitto, a pagare il mantenimento, a ricostruirsi una vita da capo. 
Ma prima o poi scoppierà una bomba in quel condominio perchè quando avrà sistemato tutto mi ha detto che lui in modo del tutto anonimo farà recapitare alla moglie del suo vicino il famoso video integrale, e poi vediamo chi se la ride per ultimo...


----------



## void (13 Dicembre 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> conoscendolo già sta pianificando le due vendette: per il vicino e x lei...però prima bisogna sistemare la situazione economica la figlia e tutto il casino che si sta creando intorno a lui. Lei penso sia serena in quanto avrà mantenimento e tutto il resto visto che lavora part time ed ha un reddito inferiore al marito. La casa per fortuna è pagata e sicuramente resterà a lei così potrà invitare lo stallone del piano di sopra quanto e quando vuole. Lui si ritroverà a pagare un affitto, a pagare il mantenimento, a ricostruirsi una vita da capo.
> Ma prima o poi scoppierà una bomba in quel condominio perchè quando avrà sistemato tutto mi ha detto che lui in modo del tutto anonimo farà recapitare alla moglie del suo vicino il famoso video integrale, e poi vediamo chi se la ride per ultimo...


E' per questo che non me ne sarei andato fino al divorzio sancito da un giudice...anzi forse neanche chiederlo il divorzio...perso per perso, almeno rendergliela un po' dura..
Ma capisco anche lo stato d'animo e la rabbia....per come si sono svolte le cose e per l'atteggiamento di lei.


----------



## patroclo (13 Dicembre 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> conoscendolo già sta pianificando le due vendette: per il vicino e x lei...però prima bisogna sistemare la situazione economica la figlia e tutto il casino che si sta creando intorno a lui. Lei penso sia serena in quanto avrà mantenimento e tutto il resto visto che lavora part time ed ha un reddito inferiore al marito. La casa per fortuna è pagata e sicuramente resterà a lei così potrà invitare lo stallone del piano di sopra quanto e quando vuole. Lui si ritroverà a pagare un affitto, a pagare il mantenimento, a ricostruirsi una vita da capo.
> Ma prima o poi scoppierà una bomba in quel condominio perchè quando avrà sistemato tutto mi ha detto che lui in modo del tutto anonimo farà recapitare alla moglie del suo vicino il famoso video integrale, e poi vediamo chi se la ride per ultimo...


....forse il tuo amico non ha molto chiaro il concetto di anonimato ......


----------



## delfino curioso (13 Dicembre 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> conoscendolo già sta pianificando le due vendette: per il vicino e x lei...però prima bisogna sistemare la situazione economica la figlia e tutto il casino che si sta creando intorno a lui. Lei penso sia serena in quanto avrà mantenimento e tutto il resto visto che lavora part time ed ha un reddito inferiore al marito. La casa per fortuna è pagata e sicuramente resterà a lei così potrà invitare lo stallone del piano di sopra quanto e quando vuole. Lui si ritroverà a pagare un affitto, a pagare il mantenimento, a ricostruirsi una vita da capo.
> Ma prima o poi scoppierà una bomba in quel condominio perchè quando avrà sistemato tutto mi ha detto che lui in modo del tutto anonimo farà recapitare alla moglie del suo vicino il famoso video integrale, e poi vediamo chi se la ride per ultimo...


Non ho capito dopo tutto il casino la moglie è serena????
Ma da quanti anni sono insieme?????
Io nei panni della moglie,  (lo so che sono  "antico" ) altro che sereno la testa sotto la sabbia una volta scoperto.
Il suo atteggiamento non me lo spiego salvo nel caso in cui vedeva il marito come un "opzional".
Ci sono altre cose che non conosciamo??????? mi sembra assurda sta cosa.


----------



## trilobita (13 Dicembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Non ho capito dopo tutto il casino la moglie è serena????
> Ma da quanti anni sono insieme?????
> Io nei panni della moglie,  (lo so che sono  "antico" ) altro che sereno la testa sotto la sabbia una volta scoperto.
> Il suo atteggiamento non me lo spiego salvo nel caso in cui vedeva il marito come un "opzional".
> Ci sono altre cose che non conosciamo??????? mi sembra assurda sta cosa.


Ma stai scherzando?Una cosa del genere la pone su un piedistallo tra le amiche milf in palestra,un mito..
Il marito al lavoro e lei scopava nel loro letto con il vicino....leggendaria...


----------



## perplesso (13 Dicembre 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> conoscendolo già sta pianificando le due vendette: per il vicino e x lei...però prima bisogna sistemare la situazione economica la figlia e tutto il casino che si sta creando intorno a lui. Lei penso sia serena in quanto avrà mantenimento e tutto il resto visto che lavora part time ed ha un reddito inferiore al marito. La casa per fortuna è pagata e sicuramente resterà a lei così potrà invitare lo stallone del piano di sopra quanto e quando vuole. Lui si ritroverà a pagare un affitto, a pagare il mantenimento, a ricostruirsi una vita da capo.
> Ma prima o poi scoppierà una bomba in quel condominio perchè quando avrà sistemato tutto mi ha detto che lui in modo del tutto anonimo farà recapitare alla moglie del suo vicino il famoso video integrale, e poi vediamo chi se la ride per ultimo...


l'avvocato del tuo amico riderà tantissimo


----------



## kikko64 (13 Dicembre 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> conoscendolo già sta pianificando le due vendette: per il vicino e x lei...però prima bisogna sistemare la situazione economica la figlia e tutto il casino che si sta creando intorno a lui. Lei penso sia serena in quanto avrà mantenimento e tutto il resto visto che lavora part time ed ha un reddito inferiore al marito. La casa per fortuna è pagata e sicuramente resterà a lei così potrà invitare lo stallone del piano di sopra quanto e quando vuole. Lui si ritroverà a pagare un affitto, a pagare il mantenimento, a ricostruirsi una vita da capo.
> Ma prima o poi scoppierà una bomba in quel condominio perchè quando avrà sistemato tutto mi ha detto _*che lui in*_ _*modo del tutto anonimo farà recapitare alla moglie del suo vicino il famoso video integrale*_, e poi vediamo chi se la ride per ultimo...





perplesso ha detto:


> l'avvocato del tuo amico riderà tantissimo


Soprattutto per la frase evidenziata !!!

Di grazia, come pensa il tuo amico di restare anonimo con un video girato, all'insaputa dei protagonisti, nella SUA camera da letto ??? 
Pensa forse che un magistrato (il reato è da codice penale) crederebbe alla storia che la telecamerina nella camera da letto ce l'ha messa Babbo Natale per testarla prima di portarla il 25 come regalo ???
Anzi, se fossi in lui, la telecamerina la butterei nel fiume più vicino e forse neanche basterebbe, visto che probabilmente quando l'ha acquistata ha anche registrato su internet la garanzia, associando la matricola ai propri dati personali ... forse non sapendo che nel file video ci sono memorizzati dei tag che identificano non solo data e ora ma anche marca, modello e numero di serie della telecamera utilizzata per crearlo ... e sperare che non fosse attivata la geolocalizzazione ...
Sono finiti i tempi dei filmini analogici in super8 mm ...


----------



## ologramma (13 Dicembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Soprattutto per la frase evidenziata !!!
> 
> Di grazia, come pensa il tuo amico di restare anonimo con un video girato, all'insaputa dei protagonisti, nella SUA camera da letto ???
> Pensa forse che un magistrato (il reato è da codice penale) crederebbe alla storia che la telecamerina nella camera da letto ce l'ha messa Babbo Natale per testarla prima di portarla il 25 come regalo ???
> ...


.
Che pensate se estrapola un paio di foto dal filmino ?
Che c'è sempre odore di reato ?
La butto lì da perfetto ignorante  , ma non sarebbe meglio ignorare e chiedere la separazione adducendo che si è stancato di stare con lei?


----------



## JON (13 Dicembre 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> Aggiornamenti: hanno coinvolto i propri legali dopo che lui freddamente e lucido ha confessato di sapere della sua relazione...lei ha smentito fino all'ultimo, dicendo che si c'erano stati degli scambi di sms con lui ma solo a titolo di amicizia....che erano usciti per un caffè e non c'era mai stato niente....Lui ovviamente non ha confessato del video in camera ma solo che aveva dei sospetti e che aveva installato la go pro in soggiorno. Nel filmino si vede lui che entra e voi che andate in camera da letto....
> Lei si è incazzata ma solo per difendersi visto che non aveva scusanti....Per l'imbarazzo non ha trovato giustificazioni e si sono presi a parole vomitandosi addosso tutto l'astio e i problemi che erano presenti nella coppia. Si sono lasciati con queste parole: ci vedremo in tribunale...Lui ora è ospite da me, in un monolocale di mia proprietà acquistato di recente e tenuto sfitto. Come amico sto cercando di evitargli l'umiliazione di tornare a casa dai genitori xchè so cosa significa...quando è capitato a me ho vissuto un periodo vivendo in barca e per fortuna era maggio e faceva caldo...
> Il legale ha sconsigliato di dire che aveva un filmino del loro rapporto sessuale, per tutela del suo cliente che con la bravura dell'altro avvocato sarebbe passato dalla ragione al torto. Cornuto e mazziato!


Temo che legalmente non si riuscirà a cavare un ragno dal buco. Intanto faceva bene a non parlare di nessuna videocamera, nemmeno di quella nel soggiorno. Ma ormai è andata.

Il punto è che lui vorrebbe inchiodare la moglie ed ha bisogno di un minimo di prove, quindi credo abbia tentato la strada di una dimostrazione attendibile che allo stesso tempo lo mettesse al riparo da una contestazione pesante di violazione della privacy. Secondo me si è mosso male, ma lo comprendo perché in quei frangenti mantenere la freddezza e la lucidità non è cosa facile. Come dicevo all'inizio avrebbe dovuto informarsi su come produrre prove legalmente valide, ma era già tardi perché aveva insospettito la moglie che mangiando la foglia ha tenuto alla larga il cucciolotto. 

Qui, dato che tutto è andato a rotoli, in tutti i sensi, conviene abbandonare l'orgoglio e separarsi come si fa nella maggioranza dei casi che comunque avvengono per tradimento. Certo che se in qualche modo si potesse dimostrare la causa scatenante nell'infedeltà della moglie sarebbe meglio, ma la signora la vedo alquanto paracula.

Con l'action video poi qualcosa si può sempre fare.


----------



## kikko64 (13 Dicembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> Che pensate se estrapola un paio di foto dal filmino ?
> Che c'è sempre odore di reato ?


Direi di sì ...  a meno di non convincere un magistrato che Babbo Natale ha fatto anche l'editing video ...



ologramma ha detto:


> La butto lì da perfetto ignorante  , ma non sarebbe meglio ignorare e chiedere la separazione adducendo che si è stancato di stare con lei?


Lo credo anch'io ... con le "prove" che ha in mano, in un tribunale lo massacrano ... e se lei, come mi è parso di capire, è la parte "economicamente debole" verrà tutelata a prescindere ...
Meglio, secondo me, uscirne da signore a testa alta.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Direi di sì ...  a meno di non convincere un magistrato che Babbo Natale ha fatto anche l'editing video ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cerchiamo di definire esattamente cosa infrange?
Perché in alcuni spazi privati (appartamenti, studi etc.) persona di mia conoscenza hanno installato telecamere di videosorveglianza, con la solita app per la visione a distanza con lo  smartphone, e non insistendo su suolo pubblico non hanno l'obbligo di segnalare col cartello la loro presenza.
Alcune di queste telecamere possono essere collegate anche a impianti per la videoregistrazione.
Se si fossero effettuato delle riprese con quelle, invece che con la Gopro, sarebbero risultate valide?
In un caso di furto di cui sono venuto a conoscenza,  una ripresa del genere è stata visionata dai Carabinieri senza obiezione alcuna.
Ovviamente non so quanto possa essere riconosciuta in tribunale come prova.
A dire il vero anche a 100 metri da qui c'è una telecamera del comune atta a videosorvegliare l'area pubblica e non è segnalata...
Quando passi davanti si sposta e ti inquadra...


----------



## perplesso (13 Dicembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> Che pensate se estrapola un paio di foto dal filmino ?
> Che c'è sempre odore di reato ?
> La butto lì da perfetto ignorante  , ma non sarebbe meglio ignorare e chiedere la separazione adducendo che si è stancato di stare con lei?


sì è sempre reato


----------



## perplesso (13 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Cerchiamo di definire esattamente cosa infrange?
> Perché in alcuni spazi privati (appartamenti, studi etc.) persona di mia conoscenza hanno installato telecamere di videosorveglianza, con la solita app per la visione a distanza con lo  smartphone, e non insistendo su suolo pubblico non hanno l'obbligo di segnalare col cartello la loro presenza.
> Alcune di queste telecamere possono essere collegate anche a impianti per la videoregistrazione.
> Se si fossero effettuato delle riprese con quelle, invece che con la Gopro, sarebbero risultate valide?
> ...


il nodo è la conoscenza.    chi vive in casa dev'essere messo a partito dell'esistenza dell'impianto.  se la moglie in oggetto avesse saputo dell'impianto e si fosse tirata in casa il ganzo lo stesso, allora era lei nel torto.

ma se non era stata messa a conoscenza, resta che l'adulterio non è reato, mentre spiare qualcuno sì.


----------



## ipazia (13 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'avvocato del tuo amico riderà tantissimo


più che altro riderà tantissimo l'avvocato di lei...che si ritrova tutto servito senza il minimo sforzo...

idee geniali proprio...


----------



## perplesso (13 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> più che altro riderà tantissimo l'avvocato di lei...che si ritrova tutto servito senza il minimo sforzo...
> 
> idee geniali proprio...


sarà una gran risata generale


----------



## Homer (13 Dicembre 2016)

*ad*

Magari può dire che la go pro è sempre stata lì per filmare le "sue" performance erotiche con la moglie e guarda caso è rimasta accesa anche in quel frangente riprendendo tutto.


----------



## perplesso (13 Dicembre 2016)

Homer ha detto:


> Magari può dire he la go pro è sempre stata lì per filmare le "sue" performance erotiche con la moglie e guarda caso è rimasta accesa anche in quel frangente riprendendo tutto.


resta sempre il fatto che la moglie non era a conoscenza della presenza della videocamera


----------



## Homer (13 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> resta sempre il fatto che la moglie non era a conoscenza della presenza della videocamera


La sua parola contro quella del marito, potrebbe dire che sapeva fosse lì, ma in quel determinato frangente non sapeva fosse attiva.....


----------



## ipazia (13 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ipazia ti voglio bene,se non ci fossi bisognerebbe inventarti.
> Mi rovini le battute,se te le spiego.
> Quando i carabinieri ti chiedono i documenti,eseguono un'......identificazione.
> Smack


uh...non avevo mica capito :facepalm::facepalm:..e infatti mi ero incuriosita che non sapevo che al corso carabinieri dessero basi di psicologia...e c'era quel "semplice" che non mi tornava, ma ho pensato che fosse una sorta di imprecisione di terminologia...

Pensa che mi metteva anche in difficoltà, questa cosa del non capire le battute...che tutti intorno ridevano e io non capivo il perchè. 

Quando ero più fragile pensavo spesso che ridessero per me, o meglio di me, ma mi faceva pure strano che lo facessero non alle spalle, che le prese in giro di solito si fanno di nascosto o comunque non aspettandosi complicità del preso in giro, quindi andavo in confusione che non mi tornava la situazione...poi ho iniziato a chiedere e mi sono accorta che semplicemente non avevo capito un cazzo ...ormai di default do per scontato che non ho capito io...ma se non ho il contesto non verbale di riferimento o una cornice chiara per capire che si sta scherzando, la cosa emerge tipo con te :facepalm::rotfl::carneval:

(grazie di avermi spiegato)


----------



## ipazia (13 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sarà una gran risata generale


eh già...

ma l'unico a non ridere sarà l'amico di riccardo, che non solo cornuto e mazziato..ma anche inculato da se stesso..con una mossa del genere


----------



## kikko64 (13 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Cerchiamo di definire esattamente cosa infrange?
> Perché in alcuni spazi privati (appartamenti, studi etc.) persona di mia conoscenza hanno installato telecamere di videosorveglianza, con la solita app per la visione a distanza con lo  smartphone, e non insistendo su suolo pubblico non hanno l'obbligo di segnalare col cartello la loro presenza.
> Alcune di queste telecamere possono essere collegate anche a impianti per la videoregistrazione.
> Se si fossero effettuato delle riprese con quelle, invece che con la Gopro, sarebbero risultate valide?
> ...


Io mi sono occupato di norme sulla videosorveglianza in diverse aziende e Ti posso assicurare che le regole da applicare sono molto stringenti.
Ti basti sapere che un impianto di videosorveglianza installato all'interno di un negozio deve essere denunciato con tanto di planimetria con indicazione delle aree coperte dalle telecamere (ci sono anche delle norme sulla tutela dei lavoratori da rispettare).
In ambito privato la norma prevede che all'ingresso di una proprietà privata videosorvegliata (con o senza registrazione) debba essere posto un cartello che segnali la presenza delle telecamere in modo che chi entra a qualsiasi titolo nell'area sia consapevole di essere ripreso (me lo vedo l'amante della tizia entrare nell'appartamento con in bella vista sulla porta di ingresso il cartello che avvisa che l'area è video sorvegliata).
Per quanto riguarda le aree pubbliche (piazze, parchi, strade, incroci, ..., etc) i comuni sono tenuti ad indicare con appositi cartelli le aree sottoposte a videosorveglianza ...


----------



## ipazia (13 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> resta sempre il fatto che la moglie non era a conoscenza della presenza della videocamera





Homer ha detto:


> La sua parola contro quella del marito, potrebbe dire che sapeva fosse lì, ma in quel determinato frangente non sapeva fosse attiva.....


Più che altro resta la diffusione di dati personali senza autorizzazione. 

al netto di telecamere o meno..

mica che la moglie essendo moglie non ha diritti di privacy...e il tipo con cui trombava pure

Sono stronzi, mica non tutelati dalle normative valide per gli altri.


----------



## marietto (13 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Cerchiamo di definire esattamente cosa infrange?
> Perché in alcuni spazi privati (appartamenti, studi etc.) persona di mia  conoscenza hanno installato telecamere di videosorveglianza, con la  solita app per la visione a distanza con lo  smartphone, e non  insistendo su suolo pubblico non hanno l'obbligo di segnalare col  cartello la loro presenza.
> Alcune di queste telecamere possono essere collegate anche a impianti per la videoregistrazione.
> Se si fossero effettuato delle riprese con quelle, invece che con la Gopro, sarebbero risultate valide?
> ...


A me risulta che devono essere messi fuori avvisi anche per le  telecamere di sicurezza. Una volta che c'è un cartello che dice che la  zona è videosorvegliata i filmati possono essere utilizzati per provare  reati.

Però l'adulterio non è un reato, quindi non so fino a che punto potrebbe  essere utilizzata come prova per la separazione, anche se ci fossero i  cartelli, che comunque non c'erano.

Per quanto riguarda i rischi inversi mi sembra che l'amico sia  abbastanza imprudente quindi probabilmente si è lasciato dietro una scia  di prove facilmente recuperabili che lo renderebbero poco anonimo.

Se però si fosse mosso con un po' di circospezione, proprio il fatto che  ci sia del penale rende molto improbabile che qualsiasi magistrato lo  condanni senza alcuna prova che quel filmato sia stato girato da lui e/o  con mezzi suoi.

Senza scomodare Babbo Natale, per quello che ne sa il giudice, magari la  signora o il gentiluomo volevano registrare le proprie  prodezze... 

Quindi dovrebbe esserci una denuncia che lo accusa, da parte di chi si  ritiene leso dalle sue azioni, e spetterebbe a chi accusa provare che  c'è effettivamente la sua mano. Secondo me non così scontato...

Certo, lui ha fatto un macello e probabilmnte ha lasciato prove che lo  incastrerebbero, ma se non lo ha fatto, secondo me una denuncia penale  contro di lui finirebbe al 99% con una assoluzione per insufficenza di  prove.

Ovviamente si tratta di un rischio enorme per un ritorno inesistente, quindi dubito che qualsiasi avvocato lo consiglierebbe...

Peraltro se lo scopo è solo vendicarsi anche di lui basta una bella  letterina anonima, magari scritta da un altro, che invita la moglie a  chiedersi perchè l'inquilino del piano di sotto si è separato dalla  moglie e a controllare bene dove passa certe mattinate il marito... Poi  se vorrà credere, crederà se no pazienza...


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2016)

Diciamo che è meglio che nessuno venga in possesso del video.
Però questo non esclude che lo si possa mostrare, senza condividerlo e senza citare la provenienza.
Se proprio si vuole...


----------



## marietto (13 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che è meglio che nessuno venga in possesso del video.
> Però questo non esclude che lo si possa mostrare, senza condividerlo e senza citare la provenienza.
> Se proprio si vuole...


Non volendolo eliminare va comunque nascosto molto bene.

E' vero che, seppur con del penale, è una violazione della privacy, mica un omicidio, quindi dubito che verrebbero fatte indagini superapprofondite per trovarlo.

A meno che la moglie del vicino non si incazzi e faccia fuori il vicino o la moglie dell'amico di Riccardo... Non probabile ma mai escludibile...


----------



## perplesso (13 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che è meglio che nessuno venga in possesso del video.
> Però questo non esclude che lo si possa mostrare, senza condividerlo e senza citare la provenienza.
> Se proprio si vuole...


e a chi lo mostri?  alla moglie che se proprio va bene glielo spacca in testa, all'amante neanche perchè con la denuncia gli fa passare la voglia per sempre di registrare anche solo la partita, alla moglie dell'amante neanche per ovvi motivi.

a chi lo mostri?


----------



## spleen (13 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> eh già...
> 
> ma l'unico a non ridere sarà l'amico di riccardo, che non solo cornuto e mazziato..ma anche inculato da se stesso..con una mossa del genere


Attenti che a intrappolare il gatto in un angolo non è mai una buona idea, persi per persi uno potrebbe pure fare 100 dischetti del filmato da inviare a parenti ed amici. Tanto anche se va in galera non ha perso niente.....


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> e a chi lo mostri?  alla moglie che se proprio va bene glielo spacca in testa, all'amante neanche perchè con la denuncia gli fa passare la voglia per sempre di registrare anche solo la partita, alla moglie dell'amante neanche per ovvi motivi.
> 
> a chi lo mostri?


Lui lo voleva mostrare (anzi, consegnare) alla moglie dell'amante.
Personalmente non lo farei, ma se proprio non accetta di evitare di creare "casino"; che almeno si tuteli non lasciando prove in giro.
Un fotogramma sul cellulare personale mostrato, eventualmente, potrebbe aggirare il problema.
Ma siamo già oltre al solito su cui abbiamo già scritto in abbondanza: perché farlo?
Io sono dell'idea che non è il caso, generalmente, ma visto che ci sono modi di pensare differenti in proposito, che almeno si individuino dei comportamenti dalle minori conseguenze per chi scrive.


----------



## perplesso (13 Dicembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Io mi sono occupato di norme sulla videosorveglianza in diverse aziende e Ti posso assicurare che le regole da applicare sono molto stringenti.
> Ti basti sapere che un impianto di videosorveglianza installato all'interno di un negozio deve essere denunciato con tanto di planimetria con indicazione delle aree coperte dalle telecamere (ci sono anche delle norme sulla tutela dei lavoratori da rispettare).
> In ambito privato la norma prevede che all'ingresso di una proprietà privata videosorvegliata (con o senza registrazione) debba essere posto un cartello che segnali la presenza delle telecamere in modo che chi entra a qualsiasi titolo nell'area sia consapevole di essere ripreso (me lo vedo l'amante della tizia entrare nell'appartamento con in bella vista sulla porta di ingresso il cartello che avvisa che l'area è video sorvegliata).
> Per quanto riguarda le aree pubbliche (piazze, parchi, strade, incroci, ..., etc) i comuni sono tenuti ad indicare con appositi cartelli le aree sottoposte a videosorveglianza ...


la tattica più sensata sarebbe stata la seguente:

1-hai la prima registrazione, quindi sai che è successo.    

2-aspetti che succeda una seconda volta, prendendo nota di giorni ed orari, tanto per capire se si vedono con una qualche regolarità.  fai al limite anche una terza ripresa per conferma.

3-una volta che buona sicurezza del fatto che la moglie ed il ganzo si vedono che so il martedì tra le 15 e le 18, rimuovi la videocamera e fai sparire tutto il girato, ti metti d'accordo con un paio di amici che ti facciano da testimoni e all'orario previsto piombi in casa.

a quel punto il rischio privacy è sterilizzato perchè nessuno è tenuto ad annunciare quando torna a casa sua.

e le 2 testimonianze oculari sono spendibili in giudizio.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> la tattica più sensata sarebbe stata la seguente:
> 
> 1-hai la prima registrazione, quindi sai che è successo.
> 
> ...


Questo era molto più corretto.
Mi sembra che sia stato anche consigliato all'inizio, ma la moglie nel frattempo aveva già cominciato a nutrire dei sospetti.


----------



## marietto (13 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> la tattica più sensata sarebbe stata la seguente:
> 
> 1-hai la prima registrazione, quindi sai che è successo.
> 
> ...


Credo che qualcosa del genere fosse stato anche suggerito, inizialmente, indubbiamente la tattica migliore...


----------



## kikko64 (13 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> la tattica più sensata sarebbe stata la seguente:
> 
> 1-hai la prima registrazione, quindi sai che è successo.
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto ... purtroppo ormai è troppo tardi.

Certo che per fare tutto questo ci vuole un sangue freddo che neanche James Bond ...


----------



## perplesso (13 Dicembre 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Quoto tutto ... purtroppo ormai è troppo tardi.
> 
> Certo che per fare tutto questo ci vuole un sangue freddo che neanche James Bond ...


stando a quello che ha scritto Riccardo nel primo post. il suo amico voleva continuare le riprese, quindi se ne può dedurre che gli show della moglie non lo sbalestravano così tanto.

per cui sarebbe stata una via percorribile.    diciamo che è tardi per l'amico di Riccardo, ma per chi dovesse leggere questa storia ed essere in una situazione simile, il suggerimento resta valido.


----------



## spleen (13 Dicembre 2016)

Domanda, se la prova video fosse presentata da un investigatore privato, con il quale mettersi d'accordo facendo finta di averlo assunto prima del fattaccio sulla base di sospetti?


----------



## ilnikko (13 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Lui lo voleva mostrare (anzi, consegnare) alla moglie dell'amante.
> Personalmente non lo farei, ma se proprio non accetta di evitare di creare "casino"; che almeno si tuteli non lasciando prove in giro.
> Un fotogramma sul cellulare personale mostrato, eventualmente, potrebbe aggirare il problema.
> Ma siamo già oltre al solito su cui abbiamo già scritto in abbondanza: perché farlo?
> Io sono dell'idea che non è il caso, generalmente, ma visto che ci sono modi di pensare differenti in proposito, che almeno si individuino dei comportamenti dalle minori conseguenze per chi scrive.


Se il suo scopo è mettere nei guai il vicino basta non consegnare niente...glielo fa solo vedere alla moglie, lo tiene lui fisicamente. In caso di bordello non c'è niente in giro, è ben nascosto ma lei ha visto quello che doveva vedere. Tutto li. Che al giorno d'oggi coi video che girano è un attimo fare casini...


----------



## kikko64 (13 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Domanda, se la prova video fosse presentata da un investigatore privato, con il quale mettersi d'accordo facendo finta di averlo assunto prima del fattaccio sulla base di sospetti?


Ammesso e non concesso che si trovi un investigatore privato disposto a rischiare la licenza ... 
Qui si passa dalla violazione della privacy al falso ed alla falsa testimonianza (se l'investigatore è chiamato in tribunale ) ...
Mah ... la domanda è : in fin dei conti ne varrebbe la pena ??


----------



## perplesso (13 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Domanda, se la prova video fosse presentata da un investigatore privato, con il quale mettersi d'accordo facendo finta di averlo assunto prima del fattaccio sulla base di sospetti?


in tribunale te la smontano sta cosa e resti fregato lo stesso.   l'unica possibilità è provare a dimostrare che la moglie era a conoscenza della presenza dell'impianto video.

però resterebbe la violazione della privacy del ganzo.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Se* il suo scopo è mettere nei guai il vicino basta non consegnare niente...glielo fa solo vedere alla moglie*, lo tiene lui fisicamente. In caso di bordello non c'è niente in giro, è ben nascosto ma lei ha visto quello che doveva vedere. Tutto li. Che al giorno d'oggi coi video che girano è un attimo fare casini...


.
Ma perchè?
Perchè rovinare la vita di quella donna
sua moglie è una stronz? Bene, si separi e stop

:inlove: questa è OT


----------



## ugo1969 (13 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Se il suo scopo è mettere nei guai il vicino basta non consegnare niente...glielo fa solo vedere alla moglie, lo tiene lui fisicamente. In caso di bordello non c'è niente in giro, è ben nascosto ma lei ha visto quello che doveva vedere. Tutto li. Che al giorno d'oggi coi video che girano è un attimo fare casini...


Non c è bisogno di video . 3 o4 fermo immagine le stampi con la fotocopiatrice dipingi di nero il contesto L ambiente e fotocopi lasciando solo loro 2 . Metti in una busta e fai recapitare anonimamente alla signora .


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Non c è bisogno di video . 3 o4 fermo immagine le stampi con la fotocopiatrice dipingi di nero il contesto L ambiente e fotocopi lasciando solo loro 2 . Metti in una busta e fai recapitare anonimamente alla signora .


:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## JON (13 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> la tattica più sensata sarebbe stata la seguente:
> 
> 1-hai la prima registrazione, quindi sai che è successo.
> 
> ...


Più o meno quello che intendevo io.

- Monitoraggio delle abitudini
- Installazione di una webcam per il controllo in tempo reale e di cui nessuno fosse a conoscenza
- Richiesta di intervento forze dell'ordine per violazione di domicilio (magari preventivamente informate) che avrebbero testimoniato anche la situazione inequivoca.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Più o meno quello che intendevo io.
> 
> - Monitoraggio delle abitudini
> - Installazione di una webcam per il controllo in tempo reale e di cui nessuno fosse a conoscenza
> - *Richiesta di intervento forze dell'ordine per violazione di domicilio (*magari preventivamente informate) che avrebbero testimoniato anche la situazione inequivoca.


.
Ma se lei lo fa entrare che violazione eh?
Scusate ma a me sembrate un tantino matti eh


----------



## trilobita (13 Dicembre 2016)

Se ho ben capito,è un condominio.
Alla prima comare che gli chiederà cosa è successo,glielo riferisce e tranquilli,tempo una settimana e la moglie del cicisbeo sarà informata con dovizia di particolari che manco nel filmato....


----------



## ilnikko (13 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ma perchè?
> Perchè rovinare la vita di quella donna
> sua moglie è una stronz? Bene, si separi e stop
> ...


Patata :inlove:


guarda che sono d'accordo su questo punto...l'ho scritto in tutti i luoghi e in tutti i laghi. Per me non serve. Parlasse con la moglie e basta. Mica l'altro scende e la prende con la forza....anzi madama spruzza pure profumo in camera :singleeye:


----------



## ilnikko (13 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Non c è bisogno di video . 3 o4 fermo immagine le stampi con la fotocopiatrice dipingi di nero il contesto L ambiente e fotocopi lasciando solo loro 2 . Metti in una busta e fai recapitare anonimamente alla signora .


Minchia ugo sei un regista di polizieschi ?   grande


----------



## ugo1969 (13 Dicembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Minchia ugo sei un regista di polizieschi ?   grande


No sono molto pragmatico


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> L' ho studiata anch'io,al corso da carabiniere,ma noi siamo arrivati solo a quella semplice,forse quella proiettiva era per i sottufficiali.....


:rotfl:


----------



## JON (13 Dicembre 2016)

Io parlo dal punto di vista del marito che, s'è capito, vorrebbe prove valide ed inequivocabili. 

Dipende da lui il come vuole affrontare questa situazione. Io al posto suo non mi rovinerei il fegato, ma lui è alquanto incazzato.


----------



## perplesso (13 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Più o meno quello che intendevo io.
> 
> - Monitoraggio delle abitudini
> - Installazione di una webcam per il controllo in tempo reale e di cui nessuno fosse a conoscenza
> - Richiesta di intervento forze dell'ordine per violazione di domicilio (magari preventivamente informate) che avrebbero testimoniato anche la situazione inequivoca.


non esiste violazione di domicilio se tu apri la porta e dici prego accomodati


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ma se lei lo fa entrare che violazione eh?
> Scusate ma a me sembrate un tantino matti eh


In effetti questa della violazione era  un tantino esagerata...
Si rischia di finire sui giornali.
Umoristici però.


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Se ho ben capito,è un condominio.
> Alla prima comare che gli chiederà cosa è successo,glielo riferisce e tranquilli,tempo una settimana e la moglie del cicisbeo sarà informata con dovizia di particolari che manco nel filmato....


Genio.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ma se lei lo fa entrare che violazione eh?
> Scusate ma a me sembrate un tantino matti eh


Anche a me.
Ma soprattutto è intollerabile il tradimento, invece mostrare in giro l'intimità della moglie con un altro no?
Il fatto è che, come al solito, quando al cow boy rubano le vacche alterando il marchio di possesso bisogna sfidarsi all'ok corral.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche a me.
> Ma soprattutto è intollerabile il tradimento, invece mostrare in giro l'intimità della moglie con un altro no?
> Il fatto è che, come al solito, quando al cow boy rubano le vacche alterando il marchio di possesso bisogna sfidarsi all'ok corral.


straquoto


----------



## Nocciola (13 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Se ho ben capito,è un condominio.
> Alla prima comare che gli chiederà cosa è successo,glielo riferisce e tranquilli,tempo una settimana e la moglie del cicisbeo sarà informata con dovizia di particolari che manco nel filmato....


.
Ideona soprattutto se ci sono dei figli di mezzo....


----------



## marietto (13 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io farei un sondaggio: quanti uomini rifiuterebbero un invito esplicito della suddetta zoccola che tanto si disprezza.  Io suppongo pochi. Come la mettiamo allora.... se lei è zoccola, chi va con lei è... ?


un calzolaio?


----------



## danny (13 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> un calzolaio?


Acqua.


----------



## iosolo (13 Dicembre 2016)

Io trovo l'idea di divulgare il video di una volgarità e cattiveria tale che spero sia stata dettata solo da una rabbia iniziale. 

Il tradimento fa schifo ma ciò non significa che si possano approvare certi comportarmenti, se così fosse dovremmo accettare qualsiasi tipo di offesa verso il traditore, sia fisico, che morale, senza più nessun limite. 
Far girare un video di quel tipo è offendere e denigrare una donna, metterla alla berlina e se tutto va bene rovinargli la vita quanto e come se la colpissimo come un pugno o peggio. 
Credo che siamo tutti migliori di così o almeno dovremmo puntare ad esserlo.


----------



## JON (13 Dicembre 2016)

Finché non si considerano gli atti per quello che sono si rischia solo di farne una questione morale utile solo ad alimentare inutili discussioni personali.

Brunetta faceva il distinguo delle considerazioni morali al femminile e al maschile, ma per me una o uno che portano qualcun'altro/a nel letto matrimoniale meritano la medesima considerazione. Il problema è che se ne fa quasi sempre una questione personale improntata alle proprie esperienze rischiando di cavillare su aspetti che esulano dal problema.

Nel caso specifico anch'io manterrei il contegno che caratterizza la mia persona, ma se mi trovassi nelle condizioni di aver assolutamente bisogno di prove non potrei non considerare le azioni di chi come in questo caso si è trovato in una simile condizione.

Perché è vero che il cucciolotto è stato invitato dalla moglie, ma l'ha fatto inavvertitamente anche dove, per la sua parte, è coinvolto il marito. Quindi sul discorso della violazione non sarei tanto sicuro sugli esiti, dato che in via giudiziale l'interpretazione di un giudice ha una valenza legata ad una valutazione del caso.

E poi, mi è bastato leggere la descrizione in cui la moglie messa alle strette pensa solo a come pararsi il culo che la storia, senza video e fatti pruriginosi, è già alquanto penosa. E questo non è un fatto maschile o femminile, è una questione di decenza.


----------



## trilobita (13 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ideona soprattutto se ci sono dei figli di mezzo....


Purtroppo,loro malgrado,ci vanno di mezzo comunque.sta cosa comunque salterà fuori,il condominio è come un appartamento con tante stanze,una cosa del genere non riesce a restare segreta,sicuro.la mia "ideona",serviva solo ad accorciare i tempi,piuttosto che il filmino alla moglie...lo so,sarebbe stato meglio lui zitto,in divinatoria sopportazione dell'estro della moglie,difatti,a ben pensarci,si è pure incazzata perché si è permesso di scoprirla,sto stronzo,invece di ringraziarla per l'abnegazione dimostrata per le pubbliche relazioni all'interno della comunità.mi sembra di sognare.Lui tradito,lui stronzo,lei traditrice,lei vittima,boh.....


----------



## ugo1969 (13 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Finché non si considerano gli atti per quello che sono si rischia solo di farne una questione morale utile solo ad alimentare inutili discussioni personali.
> 
> Brunetta faceva il distinguo delle considerazioni morali al femminile e al maschile, ma per me una o uno che portano qualcun'altro/a nel letto matrimoniale meritano la medesima considerazione. Il problema è che se ne fa quasi sempre una questione personale improntata alle proprie esperienze rischiando di cavillare su aspetti che esulano dal problema.
> 
> ...


Un  amico avvocato mi ha detto che nel caso di tradimento consumato nel letto cogniugale ci sono sentenze che han dato anche i danni al tradito , dal traditore naturalmente non dall amante . Questo per la sacralità e il significato del talamo . Naturalmente oltre all addebito per colpa .


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Io trovo l'idea di divulgare il video di una volgarità e cattiveria tale che spero sia stata dettata solo da una rabbia iniziale.
> 
> Il tradimento fa schifo ma ciò non significa che si possano approvare certi comportarmenti, se così fosse dovremmo accettare qualsiasi tipo di offesa verso il traditore, sia fisico, che morale, senza più nessun limite.
> Far girare un video di quel tipo è offendere e denigrare una donna, metterla alla berlina e se tutto va bene rovinargli la vita quanto e come se la colpissimo come un pugno o peggio.
> Credo che siamo tutti migliori di così o almeno dovremmo puntare ad esserlo.


Oltretutto sappiamo bene che una volta che un video o una foto sono in possesso di altri possono fare il giro del mondo.
Bullismo adulto.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Finché non si considerano gli atti per quello che sono si rischia solo di farne una questione morale utile solo ad alimentare inutili discussioni personali.
> 
> Brunetta faceva il distinguo delle considerazioni morali al femminile e al maschile, ma per me una o uno che portano qualcun'altro/a nel letto matrimoniale meritano la medesima considerazione. Il problema è che se ne fa quasi sempre una questione personale improntata alle proprie esperienze rischiando di cavillare su aspetti che esulano dal problema.
> 
> ...


Visto che io sono stata tradita nel mio letto certamente non vedo le cose influenzata dalla mia vicenda.


----------



## spleen (13 Dicembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Io trovo l'idea di divulgare il video di una volgarità e cattiveria tale che spero sia stata dettata solo da una rabbia iniziale.
> 
> Il tradimento fa schifo ma ciò non significa che si possano approvare certi comportarmenti, se così fosse dovremmo accettare qualsiasi tipo di offesa verso il traditore, sia fisico, che morale, senza più nessun limite.
> Far girare un video di quel tipo è offendere e denigrare una donna, metterla alla berlina e se tutto va bene rovinargli la vita quanto e come se la colpissimo come un pugno o peggio.
> Credo che siamo tutti migliori di così o almeno dovremmo puntare ad esserlo.


Pur essendo che quello che hai scritto è sacrosanto, mi sembra per spirito di giustizia (ed in questo caso la giustizia istituzionale non centra proprio) che chi mi tradisce nel mio letto, distrugge il mio matrimonio, mette in crisi il rapporto con mia figlia, si assuma le sue responsabilità, inclusa quella che le sue azioni vengano divulgate. ( E non sto parlando del filmino).
E vorrei anche che chi viene messo all' angolo e distrutto (lui) venisse compreso nella sua umanissima volontà di riscatto e rivalsa.
Il vero perdente della situazione è lui, lei probabilmente se la svangherà con poco, otterrà la casa e gli alimenti e magari anche potrà ospitare a casa il suo amante come e quando le pare. 
Se il politicamente corretto recita che lui signorilmente si deve levare di torno per nn infastidire la "Signora", io capisco benissimo e non mi scandalizzo affatto che lui non voglia fargliela passare liscia.
Il mio pensiero va alla figlia, alla famiglia dell' altro disgraziato, ma la tipa, per piacere!


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Pur essendo che quello che hai scritto è sacrosanto, mi sembra per spirito di giustizia (ed in questo caso la giustizia istituzionale non centra proprio) che chi mi tradisce nel mio letto, distrugge il mio matrimonio, mette in crisi il rapporto con mia figlia, si assuma le sue responsabilità, inclusa quella che le sue azioni vengano divulgate. ( E non sto parlando del filmino).
> E vorrei anche che chi viene messo all' angolo e distrutto (lui) venisse compreso nella sua umanissima volontà di riscatto e rivalsa.
> Il vero perdente della situazione è lui, lei probabilmente se la svangherà con poco, otterrà la casa e gli alimenti e magari anche potrà ospitare a casa il suo amante come e quando le pare.
> Se il politicamente corretto recita che lui signorilmente si deve levare di torno per nn infastidire la "Signora", io capisco benissimo e non mi scandalizzo affatto che lui non voglia fargliela passare liscia.
> Il mio pensiero va alla figlia, alla famiglia dell' altro disgraziato, ma la tipa, per piacere!


Vedi
http://www.tradimento.net/51-famigl...glia-rapporto-di-coppia?p=1769121#post1769121


----------



## ipazia (13 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Attenti che a intrappolare il gatto in un angolo non è mai una buona idea, persi per persi uno potrebbe pure fare 100 dischetti del filmato da inviare a parenti ed amici. Tanto anche se va in galera non ha perso niente.....


In galera non ci va, non ci si va nemmeno se si stupra, figuriamoci per un video di scopate. 

Io sono molto pragmatica. 

Dalle mie parti si chiama "cercarsi il freddo per il letto". 
La questione per questo signore è facile, la moglie l'ha tradito. Nel suo letto. Non ha dubbi. Niente da chiarire. Lei ha provato a mentire, e questo gli da ulteriori informazioni su chi è. 

Detto questo. 

La priorità adesso è chiudere nel modo migliore e col miglior vantaggio. Ha la strada spianata. 
Io non mi complicherei la vita andando a cercare casini con denunce e controdenunce..che costano un botto di soldi. 
E questo non ha neanche da comprarsi una casa alternativa a quella in cui è. 

Quindi mi pare che soldi da sprecare in un momento in cui deve rifare praticamente tutto da capoo e pure con gli interessi non ne abbia.
Si è preso una palata nei denti che metà basta. E gli servono energie per ammortizzarla. 
E poi gli serviranno energie per affrontare la separazione e i cambiamenti. 

Una cosa del genere è solo entropia.
A tutti i livelli.

Poi oh...se si ha bisogno dell'entropia, ben venga. 

Ma se la cerca sotto la sua responsabilità. Che se a lei o a lui girano i quanti, hanno tutti gli strumenti per fargli passare dei bei quarti d'ora. Arricchendo solo le tasche degli avvocati. 
E con una figlia di mezzo. 

Se non è in grado di rimanere in casa, e mi è venuta in mente la questione dell'abbandono del tetto coniugale quindi io due parole a riguardo le farei con l'avvocato giusto per capire i confini e lo spazio di movimento, dubito sia sufficientemente lucido da gestire la valanga di merda che deriverebbe dall'inviare il video.
Se fosse stato sufficientemente lucido, visto il video avrebbe contattato un investigatore e fatto produrre prove sostenibili in aula. E ne avrebbe tratto vantaggio. Concreto. 
Invece è semplicemente esploso. E non ha tenuto niente ed è andato da lei a mani aperte. 
Giocandosi ogni possibilità di vendetta produttiva. E vantaggiosa nel concreto. 

E non penso solo a livello legale. 
E penso alla ragazzetta, ha una figlia no?

Le conseguenze, imprevedibili, dello sclero di altri che non siamo noi sono pressochè infinite...da questa donna che si vede il marito che tromba e va a prendere la figlia della signora in questione (e non sarebbe la prima) a deliri sempre del tipo di video pubblicati e messi a giro, con figli di mezzo. O altro....spazio alla fantasia. 

Boh...tutte queste ideazioni mi sanno molto di umani poco strategici e molto sofferenti e non di gatti che quando li metti all'angolo ti sbranano. O muoiono. 

Se si pianifica una battaglia, le variabili le si riducono...mica si apre il ventaglio dell'imprevedibilità.
E lui, parlandole, ha già esposto il fianco. 

Quando si apre il ventaglio degli imprevisti non si sta combattendo. Si sta solo facendo casino. 
Ma non ci si muove di un passo. 

Concretamente intendo. 

Poi l'orgoglio, il dolore, quel che si vuole...ma sono sentimenti, e i sentimenti non riempiono la pancia. E neanche il portafoglio.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Dicembre 2016)

Comunque un tradimento è un tradimento.
I modi aggravano la sensazione di disprezzo che prova il tradito.
Non cambia il fatto in sé che il partner ha avuto una storia.
Se il tizio abita lì avranno magari considerato meno rischioso vedersi da una o dall'altro piuttosto che rischiare di farsi vedere in giro insieme.
Qui è pieno di gente che ha tradito (oltre che di tradita) eppure tutti vogliono sentirsi migliori degli altri traditori.
Basta non farlo nel letto o che non sia un vicino di casa o che il partner non conosca l'amante o persino pagare una professionista e voilà ci si sente migliori.
E basta che il traditore neghi (ma il primo comandamento non era "negare l'evidenza"?) per essere indegno? Perché se invece ammettesse? Che sfrontatezza!
Un traditore sbaglia perché tradisce. Punto.
Il resto mi sembra tutta fuffa per distrarre dal fatto primario che ha scelto altro.
Una mia cara amica anni fa, una traditrice, mi disse che la storia con l'amante era affare suo, perché aveva disposto del proprio corpo liberamente perché il corpo era suo, quello che riguardava il marito era il loro rapporto, rapporto tradito che poteva essere ricostruito o riconsiderato o no.
Ci ho messo un bel po' a capire.
Quindi non mi aspetto di essere capita ora che penso che sia molto vero.
Però suggerisco a ogni tradito di pensarci su.


----------



## JON (13 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Pur essendo che quello che hai scritto è sacrosanto, mi sembra per spirito di giustizia (ed in questo caso la giustizia istituzionale non centra proprio) che chi mi tradisce nel mio letto, distrugge il mio matrimonio, mette in crisi il rapporto con mia figlia, si assuma le sue responsabilità, inclusa quella che le sue azioni vengano divulgate. ( E non sto parlando del filmino).
> E vorrei anche che chi viene messo all' angolo e distrutto (lui) venisse compreso nella sua umanissima volontà di riscatto e rivalsa.
> Il vero perdente della situazione è lui, lei probabilmente se la svangherà con poco, otterrà la casa e gli alimenti e magari anche potrà ospitare a casa il suo amante come e quando le pare.
> Se il politicamente corretto recita che lui signorilmente si deve levare di torno per nn infastidire la "Signora", io capisco benissimo e non mi scandalizzo affatto che lui non voglia fargliela passare liscia.
> Il mio pensiero va alla figlia, alla famiglia dell' altro disgraziato, ma la tipa, per piacere!


Concordo. Mi pare di averlo già detto, ma la ricerca, apparentemente maniacale, di ulteriori videoregistrazioni secondo me non è tanto legata al desiderio di vendetta, ma è relativa e proporzionata al senso di ingiustizia subito.

Mi pare chiaro che, se il tutto si riduce a meri cavilli giocati intorno alla legislazione sulla privacy, il desiderio di giustizia può sconfinare in ambiti poco idonei. Per fare un eufemismo.


----------



## JON (14 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Visto che io sono stata tradita nel mio letto certamente non vedo le cose influenzata dalla mia vicenda.


È evidente. Tuttavia mi sembrava forzassi in questa storia determinati concetti di genere che, sono d'accordo, sono reali.

Nel tuo caso specifico poi, se non ho capito male, tuo marito in un certo senso s'è condannato da solo.


----------



## spleen (14 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque un tradimento è un tradimento.
> I modi aggravano la sensazione di disprezzo che prova il tradito.
> Non cambia il fatto in sé che il partner ha avuto una storia.
> Se il tizio abita lì avranno magari considerato meno rischioso vedersi da una o dall'altro piuttosto che rischiare di farsi vedere in giro insieme.
> ...


Io non mi sento migliore dei traditori, non sono nemmeno traditore, se è per questo.

Come tu "comprendi" la tua amica io dico di comprendere benissimo come si sente lui. Perchè se ne vogliamo proprio fare un fatto di "cazzi propri" finiamo per mettere tutto sullo stesso piano, persino il fatto che lui si senta in diritto di pubblicare il filmino su youporn.
Spero che i due amanti abbiano messo in conto il fatto di essere scoperti e magari sputtanati? No? Peccato.

Quanto ai modi hanno invece secondo me molta rilevanza, non perchè costituiscano sostanza in assoluto ma perchè sono sostanza nel caso specifico, nel relativo a quella data relazione. E se noti bene sono sempre il contorno al piatto forte del "sentire". E lo sono per qualche concreto motivo, probabilmente.


----------



## spleen (14 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> In galera non ci va, non ci si va nemmeno se si stupra, figuriamoci per un video di scopate.
> 
> Io sono molto pragmatica.
> 
> ...


Non ti sto dicendo che lui si muove bene, consideravo solo il fatto che  con un filmino in mano, uno che non ha più niente da perdere, ragiona al tanto peggio, tanto meglio.
E sottovalutare la forza distruttiva della disperazione è un errore di cui sono piene le cronache.
Con questo non intendo certo giustificare.


----------



## trilobita (14 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque un tradimento è un tradimento.
> I modi aggravano la sensazione di disprezzo che prova il tradito.
> Non cambia il fatto in sé che il partner ha avuto una storia.
> Se il tizio abita lì avranno magari considerato meno rischioso vedersi da una o dall'altro piuttosto che rischiare di farsi vedere in giro insieme.
> ...


Io invece credo di aver capito subito la tua amica.
Si è costruita un filoncino filosofico su misura,ma brava,meno che banale.
Pensa se suo marito tira in ballo Confucio e la bastona ogni giorno preventivamente....oh,mica per cattiveria,ma  lui la vede così,ci va un po',ma poi capisci anche il suo punto di vista..


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Io invece credo di aver capito subito la tua amica.
> Si è costruita un filoncino filosofico su misura,ma brava,meno che banale.
> Pensa se suo marito tira in ballo Confucio e la bastona ogni giorno preventivamente....oh,mica per cattiveria,ma  lui la vede così,ci va un po',ma poi capisci anche il suo punto di vista..


Suo marito ha capito benissimo. Sono rimasti insieme e si sono amati molto.


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Pur essendo che quello che hai scritto è sacrosanto, mi sembra per spirito di giustizia (ed in questo caso la giustizia istituzionale non centra proprio) che chi mi tradisce nel mio letto, distrugge il mio matrimonio, mette in crisi il rapporto con mia figlia, si assuma le sue responsabilità, inclusa quella che le sue azioni vengano divulgate. ( E non sto parlando del filmino).
> E vorrei anche che chi viene messo all' angolo e distrutto (lui) venisse compreso nella sua umanissima volontà di riscatto e rivalsa.
> Il vero perdente della situazione è lui, lei probabilmente se la svangherà con poco, otterrà la casa e gli alimenti e magari anche potrà ospitare a casa il suo amante come e quando le pare.
> Se il politicamente corretto recita che lui signorilmente si deve levare di torno per nn infastidire la "Signora", io capisco benissimo e non mi scandalizzo affatto che lui non voglia fargliela passare liscia.
> Il mio pensiero va alla figlia, alla famiglia dell' altro disgraziato, ma la tipa, per piacere!


Quoto.


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> In galera non ci va, non ci si va nemmeno se si stupra, figuriamoci per un video di scopate.
> 
> Io sono molto pragmatica.
> 
> ...


E quoto pure questo.
Per esperienza in quei momenti non si combatte una battaglia, si annaspa in preda a rabbia e panico senza più riuscire a stare a galla. Io non me la sento di giudicare piu chi ha intenzioni che a freddo, a noi,  paiono esecrabili.
Credo che una delle funzioni del forum sia di consigliare le persone anche nelle loro intenzioni più malevoli, per ridurre o annullare le conseguenze delle loro azioni, non di giudicare con parametri legati a un assenza di sofferenza chi le ha.


----------



## trilobita (14 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Suo marito ha capito benissimo. Sono rimasti insieme e si sono amati molto.


Ah,cuckold!


----------



## ugo1969 (14 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque un tradimento è un tradimento.
> I modi aggravano la sensazione di disprezzo che prova il tradito.
> Non cambia il fatto in sé che il partner ha avuto una storia.
> Se il tizio abita lì avranno magari considerato meno rischioso vedersi da una o dall'altro piuttosto che rischiare di farsi vedere in giro insieme.
> ...


Hai criticato in altro 3D lorella e giustifichi L amica ? Ognuno si comporta in base a come è , basta dirlo prima . Troppo facile inventare filosofie per farsi i propri comodi senza pensare che puoi far soffrire L altro . Il corpo è il suo ma là sessualità di una coppia no , non lo è .


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2016)

« Oh, guardatevi dalla gelosia, mio signore. È un mostro dagli occhi verdi che dileggia il cibo di cui si nutre. Beato vive quel cornuto il quale, conscio della sua sorte, non ama la donna che lo tradisce: ma oh, come conta i minuti della sua dannazione chi ama e sospetta; sospetta e si strugge d'amore! »



Mi stupisco di fronte alla meraviglia che riscontro qui nei confronti delle reazioni del tradito.
Chi scopre un tradimento ha, nel periodo immediatamente successivo, solo emozioni potenzialmente distruttive.
Per sè e per gli altri.
Non riesce neppure a pianificare un'adeguata uscita di scena favorevole per sé, figuriamoci se riesce a fare valutazioni etiche sulla liceità o sull'opportunità della vendetta.
Per la mia esperienza, chi è tradito si sente un perdente ed è in questa incommensurabile frustrazione, solo.
Se io non avessi avuto questa valvola di sfogo, non avrei saputo con chi confidarmi né a chi chiedere aiuto.
Perché chi il tradimento non l'ha vissuto non può capire, e chi lo ha vissuto spesso tace sulla componente emotiva che ha vissuto nella sua esperienza, vergognandosene.
Ma tu, dentro, hai una rabbia che è allo stesso tempo panico che se non sfoghi in qualche maniera, non sopravvivi.
Non dormi, non ridi più, non riesci più a godere di altri piaceri né a pensare ad altro. Vorresti fuggire, e c'è chi lo fa, esce di casa subito, perché non tollera più chi gli ha provoca quel dolore, 
Forse sarebbe la cosa migliore, a livello psicologico, ma non tutti se lo possono permettere.
E se in quel momento arriva qualcuno che ti giudica, dicendoti che sei un coglione perché ti disperi per una troia, la "troia" che comunque tu tradito fino a ieri amavi, anzi, ami ancora oggi perché non stai capendo comunque nulla di quello che accade, o che sbagli se ti vuoi vendicare, che magari un po' di colpa ce l'hai anche tu perché magari non davi al partner sufficienti attenzioni, queste tue emozioni negative diventano universali, la rabbia cresce fino a comprendere tutto il mondo che hai attorno.
Sull'immenso sfogatoio che è ormai Facebook dopo ogni delitto o violenza consumata in famiglia a seguito di un tradimento, c'è la solita valanga di insulti più o meno volgari nei confronti di chi l'ha perpetrata e i soliti giudizi inutili indirizzati a caso a tutti i protagonisti.
Che sinceramente ottengono solo l'effetto di avvilire chi in quella situazione prima o poi si troverà.
Di creare le basi per l'isolamento del tradito, che non riuscirà a comprendere la "normalità" di certe sue reazioni e a moderarne le conseguenze.
Perché ribadisco è "normale" avere desiderio di vendicarsi, di umiliare chi ti ha umiliato e fatto soffrire, chi ha distrutto la tua vita, di gettare negli abissi insieme a te chi si ritiene colpevole del tuo stare male.
E' "normale" avere voglia di rivalsa verso l'amante. E' normale stare male in quei momenti.
Non ci si deve stupire se le emozioni sono sempre quelle.
Ma se vogliamo, noi dobbiamo arrivare prima, proprio essendo consapevoli di questa "normalità", di queste emozioni che subentrano sempre: prima  che un tradito distrugga la sua vita, prima che si scateni una guerra, prima che le conseguenze diventino ancora più pesanti.
E consigliare, senza giudicare, le azioni più opportune, dalle minori conseguenze per tutti.
Ma che sappiano anche far sentire meno solo chi in quel momento è più in difficoltà.


----------



## Diletta (14 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> « Oh, guardatevi dalla gelosia, mio signore. È un mostro dagli occhi verdi che dileggia il cibo di cui si nutre. Beato vive quel cornuto il quale, conscio della sua sorte, non ama la donna che lo tradisce: ma oh, come conta i minuti della sua dannazione chi ama e sospetta; sospetta e si strugge d'amore! »
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Post stupendo. Da incorniciare :up:


----------



## spleen (14 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> « Oh, guardatevi dalla gelosia, mio signore. È un mostro dagli occhi verdi che dileggia il cibo di cui si nutre. Beato vive quel cornuto il quale, conscio della sua sorte, non ama la donna che lo tradisce: ma oh, come conta i minuti della sua dannazione chi ama e sospetta; sospetta e si strugge d'amore! »
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto, hai spiegato credo con dovizia quello che penso e scrivo ormai da diversi post.


----------



## marietto (14 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> « Oh, guardatevi dalla gelosia, mio signore. È un mostro dagli occhi verdi che dileggia il cibo di cui si nutre. Beato vive quel cornuto il quale, conscio della sua sorte, non ama la donna che lo tradisce: ma oh, come conta i minuti della sua dannazione chi ama e sospetta; sospetta e si strugge d'amore! »
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Straquoto.


----------



## iosolo (14 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> « Oh, guardatevi dalla gelosia, mio signore. È un mostro dagli occhi verdi che dileggia il cibo di cui si nutre. Beato vive quel cornuto il quale, conscio della sua sorte, non ama la donna che lo tradisce: ma oh, come conta i minuti della sua dannazione chi ama e sospetta; sospetta e si strugge d'amore! »
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parlo da tradita e quindi so di cosa parlo. 
Posso capire la rabbia e l'irrazionalità iniziale. Capisco pure che nel delirio ognuno di noi cerchi di trovare sollievo cercando strategie e vendette. Lo capisco e in qualche modo non mi stupisce. 

Mi stupisce che ci sono tanti che a "freddo" avvalorino queste iniziative. 

Che non è una iniziativa moralmente sensata dovrebbe essere chiaro per tanti motivi, in primo perchè c'è una figlia e perchè questa figlia va tutelata da dover subire per tutta la vita che la propria madre è la "troia" che si è fatta il vicino.
 E io da padre che ama la propria figlia non posso permettere che abbia questo trauma. La madre non ha amato abbastanza la figlia da ripararla da questo schifo... questo non giustifica che io mi comporti con tale leggerezza e cattiveria. 

Il secondo motivo è per quella donna, troia, schifosa che non ha avuto nessun rispetto per il marito ma sempre un altra persona umana con sentimenti e emozioni - per quanto in basso sia arrivata - perchè se decidiamo che va punita dovete anche dirmi fino a quanto. Chi lo decide?! Quand'è che la punizione è sufficente?! 
Far vedere il video alla moglie di lui è sufficente? E' sufficente farlo girare per il condominio? Le foto sull'ascensore? E se lo mettessi su youporn? Una foto al datore di lavoro con scritto "troia? Dove si ferma la punizione?! chi lo decide? 

Io non guidico chi in preda alla rabbia urla che si vendicherà, ma giudico chi non in preda alla rabbia pensi che sia una soluzione possibile "sputtanare" una donna per vendetta, per punirla. 

Poi trovo che sia ingiusto che il traditore si trovi a dover affrontare una giudiziale in cui si trova sotto scacco da parte di una donna subdola e insesibile e che deve fare di tutto per difendersi ma solo per ottenere giustizia non vendetta.


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Parlo da tradita e quindi so di cosa parlo.
> Posso capire la rabbia e l'irrazionalità iniziale. Capisco pure che nel delirio ognuno di noi cerchi di trovare sollievo cercando strategie e vendette. Lo capisco e in qualche modo non mi stupisce.
> 
> Mi stupisce che ci sono tanti che a "freddo" avvalorino queste iniziative.
> ...


Io credo che qui il giudizio "a freddo" non esista del tutto.
Ognuno porta con sé la sua esperienza e il suo carico di sentimenti negativi, che ha seppellito in qualche modo, ma che non riesce a cancellare.
Per questo credo che ognuno di noi tenda a proiettare le proprie pulsioni (o il ricordo delle stesse) e le proprie ansie sugli altri e a non essere mai del tutto libero nel valutare le storie altrui.
Ma questo va riconosciuto, come va riconosciuto il caos emotivo in chi viene tradito, non si risolve nulla se si nega l'esistenza di un problema o lo si stigmatizza.
Detto questo, se uno in una situazione come questa di cui stiamo parlando vuole vendicarsi, non lo fermi facilmente, men che meno se gli dici che non è giusto farlo (giusto per chi? Per l'amante? Per la traditrice?).
E allora, secondo me, cerchi di limitare i danni. 
O di parlare, discorrere con lui per analizzare insieme le conseguenze: a volte capita che basti discutere di un'intenzione malevola per perdere interesse in essa. A volte basta solo sfogarsi e trovare comprensione.
Altre volte no, e quindi è necessario dare altre risposte, più decise.
Comunque sono poche le persone tra di noi che si sono vendicate.
A dire il vero non ne ricordo una.


----------



## iosolo (14 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io credo che qui il giudizio "a freddo" non esista del tutto.
> Ognuno porta con sé la sua esperienza e il suo carico di sentimenti negativi, che ha seppellito in qualche modo, ma che non riesce a cancellare.
> Per questo credo che ognuno di noi tenda a proiettare le proprie pulsioni (o il ricordo delle stesse) e le proprie ansie sugli altri e a non essere mai del tutto libero nel valutare le storie altrui.
> Ma questo va riconosciuto, come va riconosciuto il caos emotivo in chi viene tradito, non si risolve nulla se si nega l'esistenza di un problema o lo si stigmatizza.
> ...


Questo è vero, ma come vedi ognuno di noi, anche tra gli stessi traditi hanno un atteggiamento diverso. 
Ed il forum è proprio il punto di contatto tra varie idee e considerazioni, proprio per avere anche un quadro più ampio dello stesso panorama ma da un angolo diverso. 
Non tutti i traditi pensano che la vendetta sia "accettabile" anzi alcuni pensano esattamente l'opposto. 

Credo che in qualche modo abbia ragione Brunetta che sulla vendetta c'è ancora una grande disparità di "genere", per un uomo la vendetta è più facilmente "accettabile".


----------



## trilobita (14 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Io credo che qui il giudizio "a freddo" non esista del tutto.
> Ognuno porta con sé la sua esperienza e il suo carico di sentimenti negativi, che ha seppellito in qualche modo, ma che non riesce a cancellare.
> Per questo credo che ognuno di noi tenda a proiettare le proprie pulsioni (o il ricordo delle stesse) e le proprie ansie sugli altri e a non essere mai del tutto libero nel valutare le storie altrui.
> Ma questo va riconosciuto, come va riconosciuto il caos emotivo in chi viene tradito, non si risolve nulla se si nega l'esistenza di un problema o lo si stigmatizza.
> ...


Beh,Ugo ha fatto sapere alla moglie del becchino le gesta del marito,tant'è che ora è fuori casa


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Questo è vero, ma come vedi ognuno di noi, anche tra gli stessi traditi hanno un atteggiamento diverso.
> Ed il forum è proprio il punto di contatto tra varie idee e considerazioni, proprio per avere anche un quadro più ampio dello stesso panorama ma da un angolo diverso.
> Non tutti i traditi pensano che la vendetta sia "accettabile" anzi alcuni pensano esattamente l'opposto.
> 
> Credo che in qualche modo abbia ragione Brunetta che sulla vendetta c'è ancora una grande disparità di "genere", per un uomo la vendetta è più facilmente "accettabile".


Per me non è accettabile, ma è comprensibile.
E devo dire che non credo sia una questione di genere, ma di persone.
So di donne che di fronte a un tradimento hanno aizzato i cani rabbiosi (in sede di separazione, generalmente).
La differenza, se proprio vogliamo trovarla, a livello statistico sull'esperienza personale (il che ha un valore modesto, direi), è che la vendetta delle donne è molto meno istintuale, ma più studiata e se vogliamo più sottile e sadica. 
D'altronde anche il cinema ha riconosciuto questa parità in termini di desiderio di rivalsa con il noto film della Wertmuller, "Mimì metallurgico".


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Beh,Ugo ha fatto sapere alla moglie del becchino le gesta del marito,tant'è che ora è fuori casa


Sì, è vero, non ne ricordo altri al momento.


----------



## marietto (14 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> *Per me non è accettabile, ma è comprensibile.*
> E devo dire che non credo sia una questione di genere, ma di persone.
> So di donne che di fronte a un tradimento hanno aizzato i cani rabbiosi (in sede di separazione, generalmente).
> La differenza, se proprio vogliamo trovarla, a livello statistico sull'esperienza personale (il che ha un valore modesto, direi), è che la vendetta delle donne è molto meno istintuale, ma più studiata e se vogliamo più sottile e sadica.
> D'altronde anche il cinema ha riconosciuto questa parità in termini di desiderio di rivalsa con il noto film della Wertmuller, "Mimì metallurgico".


Sono d'accordo,

Per quello che mi riguarda aggiungo unicamente che non la ritengo "accettabile" tout court, ma non meno accettabile del tradimento o del comportamento dei traditori. Comportamenti che vanno o stigmatizzati entrambi o nessuno dei due, scondo me.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ah,cuckold!


Ti prego di evitare battute su persone che non conosci e a cui molti non sarebbero all'altezza di allacciare le scarpe.


----------



## trilobita (14 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo,
> 
> Per quello che mi riguarda aggiungo unicamente che non la ritengo "accettabile" tout court, ma non meno accettabile del tradimento o del comportamento dei traditori. Comportamenti che vanno o stigmatizzati entrambi o nessuno dei due, scondo me.


Si,ma con una differenza,uno è in conseguenza dell'altro e non viceversa


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> « Oh, guardatevi dalla gelosia, mio signore. È un mostro dagli occhi verdi che dileggia il cibo di cui si nutre. Beato vive quel cornuto il quale, conscio della sua sorte, non ama la donna che lo tradisce: ma oh, come conta i minuti della sua dannazione chi ama e sospetta; sospetta e si strugge d'amore! »
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto. Capiamo le reazioni, ma non possiamo incitare ad atti inconsulti e autolesionisti che noi non abbiamo compiuto. Per fortuna!


----------



## trilobita (14 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti prego di evitare battute su persone che non conosci e a cui molti non sarebbero all'altezza di allacciare le scarpe.


Non era una battuta,ma una constatazione,di sicuro io faccio parte di quelli non all'altezza,ma se ne parli qui,non puoi evitare che qualcuno possa fare le sue considerazioni,indipendentemente dalla sua abilità allacciatoria


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Parlo da tradita e quindi so di cosa parlo.
> Posso capire la rabbia e l'irrazionalità iniziale. Capisco pure che nel delirio ognuno di noi cerchi di trovare sollievo cercando strategie e vendette. Lo capisco e in qualche modo non mi stupisce.
> 
> Mi stupisce che ci sono tanti che a "freddo" avvalorino queste iniziative.
> ...


Finalmente ho potuto darti un verde.


----------



## trilobita (14 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto. Capiamo le reazioni, ma non possiamo incitare ad atti inconsulti e autolesionisti che noi non abbiamo compiuto. Per fortuna!


Allora,innanzitutto qui l'interessato non c'è,non c'è mai stato,si dialoga con Riccardo,che non è il protagonista,ma un amico che racconta quanto successo ad un fraterno amico.
Non credo che Riccardo su nostro incitamento vada dall'amico a dirgli"guarda sul forum ti consigliano di sbudellarli entrambi",quindi anche qualche boutade o reazione scomposta  alle notizie ed aggiornamenti sulla faccenda,non arriva neppure per interposta persona.Io non sono nessuno,ma mai mi permetterei di dire ad altri cosa non scrivere.Quando il regolamento parlerà di postare sotto dettatura,ne trarro' le conseguenze


----------



## JON (14 Dicembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Parlo da tradita e quindi so di cosa parlo.
> Posso capire la rabbia e l'irrazionalità iniziale. Capisco pure che nel delirio ognuno di noi cerchi di trovare sollievo cercando strategie e vendette. Lo capisco e in qualche modo non mi stupisce.
> 
> Mi stupisce che ci sono tanti che a "freddo" avvalorino queste iniziative.
> ...


Ma il tema qui è proprio la giustizia.
Certo che se la mettiamo sugli effetti collaterali di azioni esagerate, compiute per rabbia o vendetta, allora il quadro cambia, perché rabbia e vendetta possono sfociare anche nel crimine.

Solo che non ho capito come si sia finiti a parlare di questo, e addirittura della sindrome di Otello, quando qui c'è uno che dopo che la moglie lo tradisce in uno dei peggiori modi, è destinato a lasciare la casa, i figli e una vita costruita intorno a tutto questo quando dopo aver subito comunque un tradimento poi si vede ulteriormente penalizzato da leggi che, giustamente mirate alla tutela dei bambini, devono regolarsi su scelte basate sul male minore.

È normale che la rabbia trasalga se hai un filmato del genere che addirittura potrebbero ritorcerti contro. Non sarebbe giusto però che con questo filmato ci si faccia giustizia danneggiando terze persone. Naturalmente se uno non è in grado di controllarsi fa più danni del tradimento stesso, e in generale potrebbe essere capace di tutto, ma questo è un discorso a se che meriterebbe altre considerazioni. Quindi concordo sul fatto che vada usata cautela e buon senso, ma non mi sentirei di biasimare quest'uomo qualora decidesse semplicemente di mostrare il video alla moglie dell'altro in via del tutto privata.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Allora,innanzitutto qui l'interessato non c'è,non c'è mai stato,si dialoga con Riccardo,che non è il protagonista,ma un amico che racconta quanto successo ad un fraterno amico.
> Non credo che Riccardo su nostro incitamento vada dall'amico a dirgli"guarda sul forum ti consigliano di sbudellarli entrambi",quindi anche qualche boutade o reazione scomposta  alle notizie ed aggiornamenti sulla faccenda,non arriva neppure per interposta persona.Io non sono nessuno,ma mai mi permetterei di dire ad altri cosa non scrivere.Quando il regolamento parlerà di postare sotto dettatura,ne trarro' le conseguenze


Simpatia portami via!
Ti ricordo che siamo su un forum pubblico e questo comporta di scrivere con un minimo senso di responsabilità.
Per gli sfoghi a ruota libera ci sono i bar dopo un paio di bianchini.


----------



## trilobita (14 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Simpatia portami via!
> Ti ricordo che siamo su un forum pubblico e questo comporta di scrivere con un minimo senso di responsabilità.
> Per gli sfoghi a ruota libera ci sono i bar dopo un paio di bianchini.


Purtroppo non li frequento,ma se mi dici che è così....comunque non ho visto post da mettere in pericolo la pubblica sensibilità,ma mi rincuora sapere di poter essere guidato in quel che scrivo....


----------



## void (14 Dicembre 2016)

E' significativo il fervore suscitato da questa discussione, considerando che l'autore non è neanche, se non di riflesso, il protagonista della vicenda.

Forse c'è un po' di morbosità in noi, o forse storie come questa caratterizzate oltre che dal dolore da un profondo disagio verso l'appartenenza al genere umano, feriscono profondamente il senso comune di "giustizia". 
Non so esattamente quale delle due cose abbia il sopravvento, propendo per la seconda, visto le considerazioni in sintonia di traditi e traditori.

E devo dire che sento una grande empatia verso quel signore che non conosco e immagino - senza volto - seduto sul letto del monolocale di Riccardo, a fare i conti con 10, 15 anni della propria vita, con certezze che non ci sono più, e un futuro da costruire.

Chissà, magari maltrattava la moglie e lei ha fatto bene a tradirlo, nessuno di noi può saperlo e giudicare nel merito. Ma ciò che colpisce è la vicenda per come si è svolta. Anche se nella sostanza non è diversa da tante altre.

E anche se tanti di noi non sarebbero disposti ad ammetterlo, la maggioranza tifa per la vendetta, per il coinvolgimento della moglie di lui, quale atto risarcitorio nei confronti dell'evidente torto subito.

Ma per quello che è successo non c'è risarcimento, ne giudice che possa sanare la ferita grondante. Ipazia parlava di entropia. L'entropia è quella parte di energia che va persa sotto forma di calore in ogni trasformazione dell'energia stessa. Essa aumenta indefinitamente nell'universo e non si può controllare, perché non esiste la trasformazione perfetta.

E' così anche nei rapporti umani, ogni azione genera entropia che si accumula negli nei giorni, negli anni.
Questo è la vita, una continua espansione dell'entropia, l'evoluzione verso il caos ed il disordine, senza certezze.

Ed alla fine mi rendo conto che la lezione più vera di questa vicenda è il prendere coscienza ancora una volta del piùdoloroso, ma al tempo stesso affascinante, limite dei rapporti umani: l'impossibilità di conoscere l'altro. Neanche dopo 60 anni vissuti insieme...................


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2016)

void ha detto:


> E' significativo il fervore suscitato da questa discussione, considerando che l'autore non è neanche, se non di riflesso, il protagonista della vicenda.
> 
> Forse c'è un po' di morbosità in noi, o forse storie come questa caratterizzate oltre che dal dolore da un profondo disagio verso l'appartenenza al genere umano, feriscono profondamente il senso comune di "giustizia".
> Non so esattamente quale delle due cose abbia il sopravvento, propendo per la seconda, visto le considerazioni in sintonia di traditi e traditori.
> ...


Bel post.


----------



## void (14 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Bel post.


Grazie, ho letto la tua storia e il tuo apprezzamento mi fa particolarmente piacere. Sei una persona fuori dal comune.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2016)

void ha detto:


> E' significativo il fervore suscitato da questa discussione, considerando che l'autore non è neanche, se non di riflesso, il protagonista della vicenda.
> 
> Forse c'è un po' di morbosità in noi, o forse storie come questa caratterizzate oltre che dal dolore da un profondo disagio verso l'appartenenza al genere umano, feriscono profondamente il senso comune di "giustizia".
> Non so esattamente quale delle due cose abbia il sopravvento, propendo per la seconda, visto le considerazioni in sintonia di traditi e traditori.
> ...


già


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2016)

Io ripartirei da qui.
Non c'è risarcimento.
Non c'è in questo caso, come non c'è quando una malattia ti porta via chi ami.
La giustizia, il merito non c'entrano niente con la vita. L'ingiustizia è la regola.
Per questo si sono creati forme di magistratura, politica e religione che pure perpetuano ingiustizie.
La giustizia possiamo solo perseguirla noi, se ci teniamo, cercando di non fare del male, anche se l'abbiamo subito.


----------



## trilobita (15 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ripartirei da qui.
> Non c'è risarcimento.
> Non c'è in questo caso, come non c'è quando una malattia ti porta via chi ami.
> La giustizia, il merito non c'entrano niente con la vita. L'ingiustizia è la regola.
> ...


Questo lo posso accettare,ma solo come forma utopica della giustizia.
In realtà,da duemila anni  chi  ha provato a porgere l'altra guancia,quasi sempre si è beccato anche il secondo schiaffo....
Nel caso specifico,lui avrebbe dovuto ritirarsi di buon ordine,senza dire e fare nulla che potesse nuocere alla sua consorte,magari mentre lei gli urlava minacce di rivedersi in tribunale.
Per carità,può essere,ma ci va il sangue freddo di un agente del kgb.
Vero è che ogni situazione è simile ma diversa.
In questo caso la moglie si è comportata in un modo odioso dall'inizio alla fine e provare empatia per lei risulta veramente difficile,ma se qualcuno riesce anche in questi casi a proferire la frase:"Padre,perdona loro",ha tutta la mia ammirazione


----------



## iosolo (15 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Questo lo posso accettare,ma solo come forma utopica della giustizia.
> *In realtà,da duemila anni  chi  ha provato a porgere l'altra guancia,quasi sempre si è beccato anche il secondo schiaffo....*
> Nel caso specifico,lui avrebbe dovuto ritirarsi di buon ordine,senza dire e fare nulla che potesse nuocere alla sua consorte,magari mentre lei gli urlava minacce di rivedersi in tribunale.
> Per carità,può essere,ma ci va il sangue freddo di un agente del kgb.
> ...


Però uno che porgeva l'altra guancia è diventato parecchio famoso...


----------



## spleen (15 Dicembre 2016)

Amministrazione sommaria della giustizia o autodifesa? Warning please perchè le due cose si giocano su un crinale che è stretto come la lama di un coltello.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Questo lo posso accettare,ma solo come forma utopica della giustizia.
> In realtà,da duemila anni  chi  ha provato a porgere l'altra guancia,quasi sempre si è beccato anche il secondo schiaffo....
> Nel caso specifico,lui avrebbe dovuto ritirarsi di buon ordine,senza dire e fare nulla che potesse nuocere alla sua consorte,magari mentre lei gli urlava minacce di rivedersi in tribunale.
> Per carità,può essere,ma ci va il sangue freddo di un agente del kgb.
> ...


Io non ho parlato di porgere l'altra guancia, non sono in grado di seguire ottimi insegnamenti, e neppure di perdonare.
Io dico qual è per me la strada per stare bene io, ovvero non dovermi sentire responsabile di aver fatto del male.


----------



## spleen (15 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho parlato di porgere l'altra guancia, non sono in grado di seguire ottimi insegnamenti, e neppure di perdonare.
> *Io dico qual è per me la strada per stare bene io, ovvero non dovermi sentire responsabile di aver fatto del male.*


Nemmeno verso me stesso, per non essere riuscito a difendermi a dovere.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Nemmeno verso me stesso, per non essere riuscito a difendermi a dovere.


Non stiamo parlando di aggressione fisica.
Non esiste difesa dalle ferite dell'anima


----------



## spleen (15 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non stiamo parlando di aggressione fisica.
> Non esiste difesa dalle ferite dell'anima


Questo lo dici tu ma la questione è molto più pragmatica.
 Se quel video fosse stato girato da un investigatore privato e utilizzato unicamente per stabilire il dolo da attribuire alla fine della relazione, perciò visionato in modo controllato da persone deputate a farlo, nessuno avrebbe probabilmente nessuna obbiezione da fare.
Lo stesso video diffuso per disruggere la reputazione di una persona lo fa diventare un mostro.
Nel primo caso è legittima difesa, nel secondo una aberrazione. 
Però ti faccio notare come sia sottile il confine, come sia labile. Io non posso comunque esimermi nell' esortarlo a difendersi. Perchè come giustamente dici è una questione di responsabilità. E appunto, cazzo che qualcuno si prenda le sue senza piagnucolare, per una volta.
O cosa dovrebbe fare lui, accettare di essere cornuto e mazziato? Rinunciare a lottare per le sue ragioni? In nome di chi? Di che cosa?
L'ho detto più volte in questo 3d, le persone da tutelate sono la figlia e la famiglia dell' altro. Ma è evidente, del tutto evidente per me che la signora va inchiodata alle sue responsabilità, fosse per me con ogni mezzo lecito.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Questo lo dici tu ma la questione è molto più pragmatica.
> Se quel video fosse stato girato da un investigatore privato e utilizzato unicamente per stabilire il dolo da attribuire alla fine della relazione, perciò visionato in modo controllato da persone deputate a farlo, nessuno avrebbe probabilmente nessuna obbiezione da fare.
> Lo stesso video diffuso per disruggere la reputazione di una persona lo fa diventare un mostro.
> Nel primo caso è legittima difesa, nel secondo una aberrazione.
> ...


Per me (V. mio thread) non è chiara una cosa: quando ci separa se ci sono figli questi vanno tutelati. Se il rapporto più forte, perché storicamente in quella famiglia è lei che se n'è occupata (non è ad esempio il caso di Danny), è con la madre a lei verranno affidati. Il mantenimento per i figli deve comprendere obbligatoriamente anche parte delle spese di casa e questo comporterà che ne usufruirà anche la madre.
E allora? 
Alla brutta bardracca non deve arrivare un centesimo?
E allora bisogna fare una guerra per ottenere cosa?

Io comunque non sono certa che un investigatore privato possa violare la libertà personale compiendo atti che solo la polizia può compiere su mandato del giudice.


----------



## trilobita (15 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me (V. mio thread) non è chiara una cosa: quando ci separa se ci sono figli questi vanno tutelati. Se il rapporto più forte, perché storicamente in quella famiglia è lei che se n'è occupata (non è ad esempio il caso di Danny), è con la madre a lei verranno affidati. Il mantenimento per i figli deve comprendere obbligatoriamente anche parte delle spese di casa e questo comporterà che ne usufruirà anche la madre.
> E allora?
> Alla brutta bardracca non deve arrivare un centesimo?
> E allora bisogna fare una guerra per ottenere cosa?
> ...


Forse mi sfugge qualcosa.....ma nel confronto avuto con la moglie lui l'ha solo messa di fronte alle sue responsabilità,tirando fuori il discorso del filmino solo per farla smettere nel suo vomitare menzogne a nastro,dopodiché lei se ne è andata minacciandolo di arrivare al tribunale.
Allora?
Chi ha cominciato questa guerra?
Chi continua imperterrita sui suoi passi?
In realtà lui ha solo detto all'amico delle sue intenzioni bellicose,ma finora l'unica a mulinare palate di merda è stata lei.
Probabilmente andrà a finire come hai accennato tu,lui non ha nulla in mano per ottenere un addebito,quindi salteranno fuori gli alimenti anche per lei.
Tranquilla,la proba mogliettina non la troverai a pranzo alla Caritas,più probabile ci trovi lui,lo stronzo rancoroso.....


----------



## Brunetta (15 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Forse mi sfugge qualcosa.....ma nel confronto avuto con la moglie lui l'ha solo messa di fronte alle sue responsabilità,tirando fuori il discorso del filmino solo per farla smettere nel suo vomitare menzogne a nastro,dopodiché lei se ne è andata minacciandolo di arrivare al tribunale.
> Allora?
> Chi ha cominciato questa guerra?
> Chi continua imperterrita sui suoi passi?
> ...


Trovo sterile una discussione che rilancia gli argomenti come in un talk show politico.
Scusami ma non riesco proprio a interpretare la parte che vuoi assegnarmi.
È un mio limite non saper giocare. Nemmeno quando mia figlia bambina diceva "allora tu facevi ..." riuscivo a seguirla.


----------



## ipazia (15 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Non ti sto dicendo che lui si muove bene, consideravo solo il fatto che  con un filmino in mano, uno che non ha più niente da perdere, ragiona al tanto peggio, tanto meglio.
> E *sottovalutare la forza distruttiva della disperazione è un errore di cui sono piene le cronache*.
> Con questo non intendo certo giustificare.


Adesso ho capito meglio cosa intendevi...non mi tornava la cosa del gatto...
E non mi tornava per un semplice motivo. Noi umani siamo ormai talmente lontani dalla nostra Natura animale (purtroppo secondo me, sotto diversi aspetti) che confondiamo impulsi e istinto...

Un gatto, come una qualunque bestia sotto attacco, istintivamente va in attacco. Libera aggressività senza filtri. 

Gli umani, inchiodati come sono da secoli di condizionamenti sul perdono etc etc, non attaccano. Si difendono attaccando. 
Si muovono per impulso e non per istinto. Spesso fuori controllo. Facendo solo gran casino...di cui poi, a distanza di qualche tempo, passata la bufera si pentono anche. 

Cosa che un gatto, o qualunque altra bestia non sente. Il pentimento, i sensi di colpa e tutto quello che consegue dalla distorta idea che il male sia fuori di noi. Cosa che non è. Ma che da secoli rifiutiamo, cercando di sentirci buoni, assolti in un qualche modo. 

La vendetta segue questo filone. E fa un gran casino perchè 9 su 10 chi la attua si becca le conseguenze delle sue stesse azioni. 
Quindi danno e beffa costruiti con le proprie mani. 
Sulla lunga distanza un movimento autodistruttivo mascherato nella distruzione di quell'altro su cui si sta proiettando il proprio dolore. 

Ma essendo una proiezione, il dolore dell'altro, quello che si crede di percepire o di provocare, non esiste se non nella mente di chi lo costruisce. 

Non so se mi spiego. 

Gli uomini disperati non sanno fare bene il male. E per fare bene il male intendo anche cercare giustizia per se stessi. Traendone concreto vantaggio. Non momentaneo vantaggio. 

E il concreto vantaggio di solito deriva dal saper tenere i nervi saldi. E dalla freddezza dei sentimenti. 

In queste situazioni i sentimenti sono un impiccio. Un peso. Un velo nero che impedisce di scegliere la miglior strada per se stessi. 

Questo sottolineavo. Nè sostenendo nè andando contro. 

Io sono per fare bene il male. E trarne piacere. Che anche quello è parte di me e se la lascio emergere è per esprimermi. Per essere pienamente me. Non ho bisogno di giustificarmi. O di trovarci un giusto. 

So per esperienza che la vendetta non funziona in questo modo. Che si ritorce contro. Sul lungo periodo. 
Perchè è guidata dall'impulso del dolore fuori controllo. 

Un vecchio detto diceva che la vendetta è un piatto che va servito freddo...non è una diceria. Secondo me. 

Il dolore, se lo si vuole infliggere, deve essere un piacere per chi lo infligge, infliggerlo. Piacere vero intendo. Non sfogo pulsionale del momento. 

E non un modo di farsi male passando per qualcun altro. 

Che in questi giorni ci pensavo...ma che razza di vendetta è andare a sputtanare la donna che avevi scelto come compagna?
E' un po' come dire, per come la vedo io, "ehi gente, guardate come sono coglione! guardate un po' con chi sono stato senza neanche accorgermene!" 

Ovviamente questo è il mio sentire. A riguardo. Ma sputtanare la persona con cui io ho deciso di stare e che mi ha fottuta, a me sembra andare in pubblica piazza a fare penitenza per la mia coglionaggine per avere in cambio comprensione, vicinanza e consolazione. Di cui a me, personalmente, fotte un cazzo. Non a quelle condizioni. Il dolore è mio. E serve me. Non gli altri. Chiunque essi siano. 

E per quel poco che mi conosco ora, per me sarebbe umiliarmi con le mie mani. 
Sarebbe con me stessa che alla fine non troverei pace. Sentirei di essermi svenduta per un filo di vicinanza da gente a cui fondamentalmente non interessa niente se non la soddisfazione morbosa di un qualche cosa che riguarda loro stessi e non me. 

Certo che cercherei giustizia, per me. E certo che non perdonerei. Ma manco per il cazzo. Credo che il perdono sia un condizionamento utile a gestire i conflitti senza affrontarli. Utile al mantenimento dell'ordine sociale. E nopn agli individui.

Ma per certo non cercherei giustizia facendo male a me stessa. 
Che non sono gesù, e men che meno aspiro ad esserlo. 

Non sono buona. Non mi interessa esserlo. Non soltanto buona. E nemmeno con tutti. 

E se devo usare le mie energie, per una persona che mi ha fregata, allora le uso in modo da ricavarne un vantaggio concreto. Deve valerne la pena. La persona stessa ne deve valere la pena. Se no le mie energie me le tengo per me e vaffanculo.  
E in questo, il mio essere app artificiale (cit. ) è un vantaggio in effetti. 

Che se mi ferisci, a me scatta la chiusura immediata e tu sei morto dentro di me. 
E da quel momento in avanti sono libera dalle emozioni.  
E fino a quando io non sono libera dalle emozioni, non mi muovo. 
Aspetto il freddo. E poi decido cosa fare. 

La disperazione, che è ansia condensata, è esattamente l'opposto...è un tritatutto che confonde e non fa vedere gli spiragli che l'altro lascia aperti...i fianchi scoperti. 

E se si vuol fare male davvero, allora è per la guardia bassa o scoperta che si passa. 
E' sciocco sprecare energia e potenza volendo buttar giù la guardia alta. 

Meglio trovare il varco, e passare per il di lì. 

Era questo che sottolineavo. Non c'era niente di morale in me. E neanche considerazione di giusto o sbagliato. 

Come dicevo sono pragmatica. 
Se decido di fare male, lo faccio bene. Lo penso e lo attuo. Intenzionalmente. 
Senza usare altri grimaldelli se non il mio desiderio di farlo. Senza cercare scusanti al mio desiderio. 
E cercando di fare in modo che sia funzionale a me. Che mi porti vantaggi. E non svantaggi. 

Se mi porta svantaggi...non ne vale semplicemente la pena. 

Non penso sia giustizia verso se stessi, cercare giustizia e rimetterci nel trovarla. 

E' giustizia se mi porta vantaggi e semplificazioni nella vita. 

Se no, ripeto, è solo impulso guidato da emozioni falsate da secoli di condizionamenti cristianeggianti. 

E sono molto diffidente verso quell'impulso. Che di solito equivale al metterselo in culo con le proprie mani.


----------



## ipazia (15 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E quoto pure questo.
> Per esperienza in quei momenti *non si combatte una battaglia, si annaspa in preda a rabbia e panico senza più riuscire a stare a galla.* Io non me la sento di giudicare piu chi ha intenzioni che a freddo, a noi,  paiono esecrabili.
> Credo che una delle funzioni del forum sia di consigliare le persone anche nelle loro intenzioni più malevoli, per ridurre o annullare le conseguenze delle loro azioni, non di giudicare con parametri legati a un assenza di sofferenza chi le ha.


Esattamente...combattere in quelle condizioni, significa costruire la sconfitta con le proprie mani. 
E prenderne un sacco. 

E non poter, alla fine, trovare nessun altro responsabile se non se stessi e la propria ingenuità e avventatezza. 

E quel che si credeva vendetta verso l'altro, si gira contro se stessi. Con gli interessi. 

Il mio discorso non riguarda la morale. Il giusto o lo sbagliato. 
Il mio discorso riguarda la pragmatica dell'agire. E la protezione innanzitutto di se stessi. 

E c'è una grande differenza fra Azione e Re-azione. 
Prima, durante e dopo. 

Ed è la differenza che corre fra il Decidere per Sè seguendo la propria Via e il decidere per sè seguendo la via tracciata da qualcun altro. Fra Libertà e Gabbia.


----------



## spleen (16 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me (V. mio thread) non è chiara una cosa: quando ci separa se ci sono figli questi vanno tutelati. Se il rapporto più forte, perché storicamente in quella famiglia è lei che se n'è occupata (non è ad esempio il caso di Danny), è con la madre a lei verranno affidati. Il mantenimento per i figli deve comprendere obbligatoriamente anche parte delle spese di casa e questo comporterà che ne usufruirà anche la madre.
> E allora?
> Alla brutta bardracca non deve arrivare un centesimo?
> E allora bisogna fare una guerra per ottenere cosa?
> ...


Se lui avesse avuto l'accortezza di rivolgersi ad un investigatore  privato, questo avrebbe sicuramente prodotto delle prove, magari non il  filmino ma ti assicuro che qualcosa di buono e legale per un giudice  sarebbe uscito di sicuro. Lo status in cui si muovono è diverso da  quello di una persona normale.
Comunque vediamo di capirci, io non ho mai usato il termine baldracca per definire la signora, nè ho mai pensato che sia "disumana" o che si meriti chissà quale disgrazia. Ho semplicemente constatato sulla linea di altre storie delle quali sono stato testimone che sarà lui a trovarselo in quel posto, perchè si sta muovendo come un animale ferito, perchè ha preso una bella batosta e in fondo provo pena per lui.
Ora, se tu pensi che la signora (continuo a chiamarla così) non debba rispondere dei suoi atti sei libera di pensarlo ma a me non sembra in linea con il richiamo alle responsabilità che hai fatto prima.
Non so se ti ricordi quello che scrivevi tempo fa, se si stà stretti dentro una relazione è possibile anche parlare, ridefinire i termini o mollare la presa, l'inganno di per se è luttuosa come soluzione.
Assumersi delle responsabilità significherebbe per lei ammettere e accettare una separazione consensuale che non sia punitiva nei confronti di lui. Ma lei lo farà? Io ne dubito.
Allora perchè guardiamo con strabismo la faccenda? Perchè da lui pretendiamo tutto, sangue freddo, onestà, responsabilità etc e a lei non chiediamo nulla, nemmeno la sincerità di ammettere quello che ha fatto?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Esattamente...combattere in quelle condizioni, significa costruire la sconfitta con le proprie mani.
> E prenderne un sacco.
> 
> E non poter, alla fine, trovare nessun altro responsabile se non se stessi e la propria ingenuità e avventatezza.
> ...





spleen ha detto:


> Se lui avesse avuto l'accortezza di rivolgersi ad un investigatore  privato, questo avrebbe sicuramente prodotto delle prove, magari non il  filmino ma ti assicuro che qualcosa di buono e legale per un giudice  sarebbe uscito di sicuro. Lo status in cui si muovono è diverso da  quello di una persona normale.
> Comunque vediamo di capirci, io non ho mai usato il termine baldracca per definire la signora, nè ho mai pensato che sia "disumana" o che si meriti chissà quale disgrazia. Ho semplicemente constatato sulla linea di altre storie delle quali sono stato testimone che sarà lui a trovarselo in quel posto, perchè si sta muovendo come un animale ferito, perchè ha preso una bella batosta e in fondo provo pena per lui.
> Ora, se tu pensi che la signora (continuo a chiamarla così) non debba rispondere dei suoi atti sei libera di pensarlo ma a me non sembra in linea con il richiamo alle responsabilità che hai fatto prima.
> Non so se ti ricordi quello che scrivevi tempo fa, se si stà stretti dentro una relazione è possibile anche parlare, ridefinire i termini o mollare la presa, l'inganno di per se è luttuosa come soluzione.
> ...


Ma ... Non dormite ?!?!  ... Disse quella ancora sveglia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

buonanotte


----------



## ipazia (16 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma ... Non dormite ?!?!  ... Disse quella ancora sveglia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> buonanotte


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

e hai pure ragione...:carneval:

notte a te cara


----------



## spleen (16 Dicembre 2016)

Stavo andando, buonanotte Fiamma.:bacissimo:


----------



## ipazia (16 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Stavo andando, buonanotte Fiamma.:bacissimo:


e buonanotte pure a te


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Se lui avesse avuto l'accortezza di rivolgersi ad un investigatore  privato, questo avrebbe sicuramente prodotto delle prove, magari non il  filmino ma ti assicuro che qualcosa di buono e legale per un giudice  sarebbe uscito di sicuro. Lo status in cui si muovono è diverso da  quello di una persona normale.
> Comunque vediamo di capirci, io non ho mai usato il termine baldracca per definire la signora, nè ho mai pensato che sia "disumana" o che si meriti chissà quale disgrazia. Ho semplicemente constatato sulla linea di altre storie delle quali sono stato testimone che sarà lui a trovarselo in quel posto, perchè si sta muovendo come un animale ferito, perchè ha preso una bella batosta e in fondo provo pena per lui.
> Ora, se tu pensi che la signora (continuo a chiamarla così) non debba rispondere dei suoi atti sei libera di pensarlo ma a me non sembra in linea con il richiamo alle responsabilità che hai fatto prima.
> Non so se ti ricordi quello che scrivevi tempo fa, se si stà stretti dentro una relazione è possibile anche parlare, ridefinire i termini o mollare la presa, l'inganno di per se è luttuosa come soluzione.
> ...


Io ho fatto un altro discorso.
Evidentemente non sono in forma e non riesco a farmi capire.
Certo che tradire è una vigliaccata e che bisognerebbe parlare.
Ma non è che prendere una sbandata è un delitto eh.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sarà una gran risata generale


Si faranno pure due pippe e tra qualche anno un praticante cercherá *.avi sul server dello studio, lo scoverá, lo scaricherá, lo passerà agli amici e finirà su Youporn come "Milf cheating husband with neighborough". Altre pippe e altri avvocati ridens.

Il tutto per farr male alla madre di sua figlia.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Si faranno pure due pippe e tra qualche anno un praticante cercherá *.avi sul server dello studio, lo scoverá, lo scaricherá, lo passerà agli amici e finirà su Youporn come "Milf cheating husband with neighborough". Altre pippe e altri avvocati ridens.
> 
> Il tutto per farr male alla madre di sua figlia.


Cinico ma realista.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (16 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> « Oh, guardatevi dalla gelosia, mio signore. È un mostro dagli occhi verdi che dileggia il cibo di cui si nutre. Beato vive quel cornuto il quale, conscio della sua sorte, non ama la donna che lo tradisce: ma oh, come conta i minuti della sua dannazione chi ama e sospetta; sospetta e si strugge d'amore! »
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basterebbe solo viverlo più laicamente. Smitizzarlo. Capire che può succedere e non deve portare a guerre atomiche ma ad un rilancio


----------



## spleen (16 Dicembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Basterebbe solo viverlo più laicamente. Smitizzarlo. Capire che può succedere e non deve portare a guerre atomiche *ma ad un rilancio*


O a una separazione.
L' impressione che il rilancio lui se lo troverà sù per il sedere,speriamo almeno che gli piaccia.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Si faranno pure due pippe e tra qualche anno un praticante cercherá *.avi sul server dello studio, lo scoverá, lo scaricherá, lo passerà agli amici e finirà su Youporn come "Milf cheating husband with neighborough". Altre pippe e altri avvocati ridens.
> 
> Il tutto per farr male alla madre di sua figlia.


io avrei pensato a lei dottore per un regalo molto pratico


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Basterebbe solo viverlo più laicamente. Smitizzarlo. Capire che può succedere e non deve portare a guerre atomiche ma ad un rilancio


E' qualcosa che mina la sicurezza e i progetti di un individuo, perché abbatte completamente la fiducia che è necessaria perché una coppia esista.
Non è la relazione extraconiugale il vero problema, ma la menzogna reiterata.
E, ovviamente, lo scoprire, improvvisamente, di non essere più così importante come si credeva per il partner.
Sono tutte cose che destabilizzano.
Si possono vivere relazioni sportive, se lo si sceglie entrambi, ma è un'altra cosa.


----------



## perplesso (16 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> E' qualcosa che mina la sicurezza e i progetti di un individuo, perché abbatte completamente la fiducia che è necessaria perché una coppia esista.
> Non è la relazione extraconiugale il vero problema, ma la menzogna reiterata.
> E, ovviamente, lo scoprire, improvvisamente, di non essere più così importante come si credeva per il partner.
> Sono tutte cose che destabilizzano.
> Si possono vivere relazioni sportive, se lo si sceglie entrambi, ma è un'altra cosa.


parvemi d'intuire che President volesse intendere con smitizzazione sta sottesa paura dell'abbandono.

di base si tradisce perchè si ha voglia di sesso, non è che si tradisca solo perchè si medita di scappare con l'amante.
anzi, di solito è un'ipotesi residuale.


----------



## danny (16 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> parvemi d'intuire che President volesse intendere con smitizzazione sta sottesa paura dell'abbandono.
> 
> di base si tradisce perchè si ha voglia di sesso, non è che si tradisca solo perchè si medita di scappare con l'amante.
> anzi, di solito è un'ipotesi residuale.


Sì, questo è sicuramente vero.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Si faranno pure due pippe e tra qualche anno un praticante cercherá *.avi sul server dello studio, lo scoverá, lo scaricherá, lo passerà agli amici e finirà su Youporn come "Milf cheating husband with neighborough". Altre pippe e altri avvocati ridens.
> 
> Il tutto per farr male alla madre di sua figlia.


Te l'ho già detto che mi sono innamorata!


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Te l'ho già detto che mi sono innamorata!


.
Dopo questa possiamo anche chiudere


----------



## JON (16 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Dopo questa possiamo anche chiudere


Forse volevi dire rinchiudere...


----------



## Brunetta (16 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Forse volevi dire rinchiudere...


Intervento sarcastico e realistico che riconduce le fantasie di giusta vendetta alla realtà.


----------



## JON (16 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Intervento* sarcastico e realistico che riconduce le fantasie di giusta vendetta alla realtà.


Mah, concordo solo sul neretto.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Uh interessante.
> Tempo perso perchè e di fronte a cosa?


Scusa il ritardo. Ti dico quello che vale per me. Passato il brivido dell'infatuazione, tiri le somme o ti alzi un giorno e ti senti stupido per aver proiettato una fantasia su sostanziali sconosciuti ed essertici messo a nudo (anche come metafora).

Passato il momento (passa in fretta perché l'aspetto umano del rapporto è effimero) l'idea di aver condiviso la mia intimità, anche solo a parole, intendo anche il mio pensiero, mi mette letteralmente a disagio e mi irrita: è qualcosa che al pensiero trovo innaturale aver fatto e rifiuto, anche considerando il tempo perso.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che in questi giorni ci pensavo...ma che razza di vendetta è andare a sputtanare la donna che avevi scelto come compagna?
> E' un po' come dire, per come la vedo io, "ehi gente, guardate come sono coglione! guardate un po' con chi sono stato senza neanche accorgermene!"


è esattamente questa la sensazione che provo e provai anche io.. e mi piace sottolinearla.

io credo che in situazioni simili la preoccupazione primaria sia "orientarsi" e comprendere a fondo dove si va "a finire" con le proprie reazioni, dentro di se, e rispetto agli altri.

immaginare gli altri, a cui istintivamente ci si "aggrappa" chiamandoli a raccolta con un bel "oh!! guardate guardate cosa ha fatto la troia di mia moglie!!"

aggrapparsi all'esterno per "vendicarsi" apparentemente.. apparentemente.... molto apparentemente..

e non pensare che poi gli altri, una volta che noi voltiamo le spalle, ci prenderanno per il culo prima di ogni altro NOI che "immaginiamo" di aver fatto cosa buona per noi....

a volte mi sembra di esser sulla luna... perché decine e decine di volte mi sono trovato in situazioni dove il "tradito" veniva bellamente preso per il culo da coloro verso i quali (ingenuamente) aveva pensato di "caricare" le aspettative della propria vendetta, rivelandogli un sacco di cose e situazioni in cui la di lui compagna lo aveva tradito, e sostanzialmente gabbato.

a volte mi chiedo se soltanto io ho vissuto queste situazioni... 

che dopo ANNI e ANNI io, magari presentato a un tale da un tale che mi conosce, i due poi a parte tra di loro si diranno: "oh.. ma lo sai che quello li che ti ho presentato 10 anni fa la moglie sua fece dei filmini porno col vicino nel loro letto??" AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

e giù ridi.. e giù ridi... 

e umiliazione a vita.

la realtà è che quando si è coppia si è "squadra" .. e gettarsi addosso gli stracci renderà la nostra immagine soltanto ridicola e patetica, indipendentemente dai ruoli (tradito/traditore)

l'intimità, il segreto, la cosa brutta, l'errore, il dramma.... se esposti in piazza diventano ridicoli, ci rendono ridicoli

poi le squadre s sfanno, senza problemi e con dignità.. (non andavamo più d'accordo)

e le vendette si fanno come giustamente diceva Ipazia a freddo, se restituiscono piacere (a me non ne danno, ma a qualcuno ne danno probabilmente) ma si canalizzano bene, scientificamente.. e non per farsi del male a se stessi


----------



## spleen (18 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> è esattamente questa la sensazione che provo e provai anche io.. e mi piace sottolinearla.
> 
> io credo che in situazioni simili la preoccupazione primaria sia "orientarsi" e comprendere a fondo dove si va "a finire" con le proprie reazioni, dentro di se, e rispetto agli altri.
> 
> ...



Oh ma che c di gente frequenti?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2016)

Personalmente di chi mi considera la ridicola cornuta non mi interessa nulla.


----------



## spleen (18 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Personalmente di chi mi considera la ridicola cornuta non mi interessa nulla.


Sono gli stessi che considerano la signora una "facile troia" eh. E che pure magari godono come maiali del fatto che lui diffonda il filmino.

- l'applauso per sentirsi importante, semza mai considerare, per quale gente...... (cit.)


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Sono gli stessi che considerano la signora una "facile troia" eh. E che pure magari godono come maiali del fatto che lui diffonda il filmino.
> 
> - l'applauso per sentirsi importante, semza mai considerare, per quale gente...... (cit.)


Abbiamo chiaro che ci sono molti target per tutti i prodotti dal vino ai film ai libri, poi ci preoccupiamo dell'opinione di chi legge Chi quando noi siamo da Limes.


----------



## spleen (18 Dicembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Scusa il ritardo. Ti dico quello che vale per me. Passato il brivido dell'infatuazione, tiri le somme o ti alzi un giorno e ti senti stupido per aver proiettato una fantasia su sostanziali sconosciuti ed essertici messo a nudo (anche come metafora).
> 
> Passato il momento (passa in fretta perché l'aspetto umano del rapporto è effimero) l'idea di aver condiviso la mia intimità, anche solo a parole, intendo anche il mio pensiero, mi mette letteralmente a disagio e mi irrita: è qualcosa che al pensiero trovo innaturale aver fatto e rifiuto, anche considerando il tempo perso.


Veramente interessante sta cosa che scrivi.
E' capitato anche a me di pensare che in molti casi non vale davvero la pena condividere la nostra interiorità con persone sulle quali in fondo semplicemente proiettiamo. (La mia prima morosa es. ) 
Penso che sia un rischio che siamo indotti a fare senza riflettere, non innaturale, forse lo facciamo perchè proprio siamo fatti così.
Sono d'accordo che il senso di disagio permane....


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2016)

Io credo che noi siamo la nostra interiorità e che vada tutelata.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



spleen ha detto:


> Oh ma che c di gente frequenti?


Mah.. Gente come tutti penso.

È normalissimo, io lo noto continuamente, basta starci attenti

Bisogna saper guardare oltre

Ma se il nostro amico si aspetta un domani di venir portato in trionfo, per aver messo in giro filmini porno della ex moglie, non gli resta che provare.

Io gli faccio i miei migliori auguri


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. Gente come tutti penso.
> 
> È normalissimo, io lo noto continuamente, basta starci attenti
> 
> ...


Al di là del ridacchiare o dei giudizi volgari, credo che nessuno penserebbe bene di chi ha mancato così gravemente.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Al di là del ridacchiare o dei giudizi volgari, credo che nessuno penserebbe bene di chi ha mancato così gravemente.


Ti rriferisi eventualmente alla moglie che girava i filmini porno?
Certo che no! Ho forse scritto questo??

Ma se il marito scompostamente e in ottica vendicativa mette in giro quei filmini , nemmeno lui ci fa una gran figura....  

Nessuno parlerà di quel grand'uomo che ha messo in giro i filmini, anzi

Molte donne per prime lo scanseranno e di brutto.

Quando si è coppia si è squadra

Si affonda sempre in 2


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti rriferisi eventualmente alla moglie che girava i filmini porno?
> Certo che no! Ho forse scritto questo??
> 
> Ma se il marito scompostamente e in ottica vendicativa mette in giro quei filmini , nemmeno lui ci fa una gran figura....
> ...


No intendevo il marito.
Sesso lo facciamo tutti, se fortunati:carneval:, e farlo con il legittimo o no non rende l'atto bello o disgustoso in sé.
Diffondere le immagini di altri è invece negativo in sé.


----------



## Piperita (18 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti rriferisi eventualmente alla moglie che girava i filmini porno?
> Certo che no! Ho forse scritto questo??
> 
> Ma se il marito scompostamente e in ottica vendicativa mette in giro quei filmini , nemmeno lui ci fa una gran figura....
> ...


Mi sembrano i discorsi dei ragazzini...finché la ragazzina ci sta allora è il massimo, quando non ci sta più, esce fuori che se la fa con tutti gli amici del gruppo...
Trattasi di orgoglio maschile ferito eh:carneval:


Intanto la moglie la tengo a casa ben stretta, se ho voglia di qualcosa di nuovo mi faccio l'amante, che magari è moglie di un altro, ma chi se ne frega, l'importante è che non succeda a me:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (18 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> No intendevo il marito.
> Sesso lo facciamo tutti, se fortunati:carneval:, e farlo con il legittimo o no non rende l'atto bello o disgustoso in sé.
> Diffondere le immagini di altri è invece negativo in sé.


Ah OK! Indubbiamente.

Le vendette scomposte fatte "usando" un pubblico terzo a testimone, o compartecipe, ricadono sempre anche sul vendicatore.

Il partner lo abbiamo scelto noi, e questo il pubblico non lo perdonerà a chi tenta di smarcarsi e buttar scompostamente merda addosso all'altro.

A partire dai propri genitori


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah OK! Indubbiamente.
> 
> Le vendette scomposte fatte "usando" un pubblico terzo a testimone, o compartecipe, ricadono sempre anche sul vendicatore.
> 
> ...


Io non intendevo questo.
Io ho scelto molto male il partner e farlo sapere fa capire solo la mia buona fede e fiducia.
Non butto nulla su di lui. Ha fatto tutto da solo.
La brutta figura la farei, ai miei stessi occhi, se io compissi atti svilenti di me.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non intendevo questo.
> Io ho scelto molto male il partner e farlo sapere fa capire solo la mia buona fede e fiducia.
> Non butto nulla su di lui. Ha fatto tutto da solo.
> La brutta figura la farei, ai miei stessi occhi, se io compissi atti svilenti di me.


Ci capiamo male stasera mi sa..

Le scelte le facciamo bene e male un po tutti. Noi stessi siamo una "scelta" di qualcun altro in mille campi, sentimentale incluso

Io non consiglierei mai a mia figlia (se l'avessi) un uomo come me

Il punto è (per me) che quando si è coppia, se si affonda si affonda in due, e la chimera di restare a galla scalciando pubblicamente l'altro nella merda è appunto una chimera.


----------



## delfino curioso (18 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. Gente come tutti penso.
> 
> È normalissimo, io lo noto continuamente, basta starci attenti
> 
> ...


ma perché fai il processo alle intenzioni????? non è mica detto che voglia far vedere il filmato a tutti o metterlo in rete altrimenti lo avrebbe fatto uscito di casa non credi????
Che poi sia giusto o sbagliato starà a lui deciderlo.


----------



## delfino curioso (18 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah OK! Indubbiamente.
> 
> Le vendette scomposte fatte "usando" un pubblico terzo a testimone, o compartecipe, ricadono sempre anche sul vendicatore.
> 
> ...



Io se fossi un pubblico terzo generico, non mi porrei tante domande, se fossi un amico o un parente allora la questione cambia.
Io sono per il "perdono non si nega a nessuno, ma la fiducia non si recupera più".


----------



## Skorpio (18 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



delfino curioso ha detto:


> Io se fossi un pubblico terzo generico, non mi porrei tante domande, se fossi un amico o un parente allora la questione cambia.
> Io sono per il "perdono non si nega a nessuno, ma la fiducia non si recupera più".


Io ragionavo sull'utilizzo del "pubblico" per dar corpo a una sorta di "vendetta" verso il partner traditore

E nel pubblico ci metto dai figli, allo zio, ai colleghi, ai suoceri e chi più ne ha piu ne metta

E penso che se daL pubblico ti aspetti medaglie e gloria, in conseguenza di suo utilizzo x scopi vendicativi, resterài ben deluso


----------



## Eliade (18 Dicembre 2016)

Quoto chi suggerisce di coglierla sul fatto, video registrando la scoperta, e aggiungo: se il vicino non è mai entrato in casa ufficialmente e mai ci sono stati rapporti di amicizia...una bella denuncia per violazione di domicilio. Così lo spiega lui alla moglie il perché della denuncia! 

http://www.laleggepertutti.it/129747_lamante-che-entra-in-casa-commette-reato


----------



## perplesso (18 Dicembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto chi suggerisce di coglierla sul fatto, video registrando la scoperta, e aggiungo: se il vicino non è mai entrato in casa ufficialmente e mai ci sono stati rapporti di amicizia...una bella denuncia per violazione di domicilio. Così lo spiega lui alla moglie il perché della denuncia!
> 
> http://www.laleggepertutti.it/129747_lamante-che-entra-in-casa-commette-reato


Eliade, abbi pazienza, la porta di casa non l'ha certo sfondata.


----------



## Eliade (18 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> Eliade, abbi pazienza, la porta di casa non l'ha certo sfondata.


Non hai letto il link?
L'invito ad entrate in una casa coniugale deve essere dato da entrambi i coniugi. 
Riporto il link:
*Costituisce violazione di domicilio l’introduzione di un estraneo nella casa coniugale con il consenso di uno solo dei coniugi, al fine di avere un rapporto sessuale con quest’ultimo......
.....Così, stando almeno alla sentenza in commento, il marito o la moglie che abbia trovato il coniuge a letto con un altro può denunciare l’estraneo per violazione del proprio domicilio. Si deve però trattare di casa coniugale, ossia di quella fissata dai coniugi per la loro residenza. Quindi, è escluso il reato se, ad esempio, il coniuge traditore va con l’amante nella casa in montagna o al mare, residenza occasionale della coppia sposata.*


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non hai letto il link?
> L'invito ad entrate in una casa coniugale deve essere dato da entrambi i coniugi.
> Riporto il link:
> *Costituisce violazione di domicilio l’introduzione di un estraneo nella casa coniugale con il consenso di uno solo dei coniugi, al fine di avere un rapporto sessuale con quest’ultimo......
> .....Così, stando almeno alla sentenza in commento, il marito o la moglie che abbia trovato il coniuge a letto con un altro può denunciare l’estraneo per violazione del proprio domicilio. Si deve però trattare di casa coniugale, ossia di quella fissata dai coniugi per la loro residenza. Quindi, è escluso il reato se, ad esempio, il coniuge traditore va con l’amante nella casa in montagna o al mare, residenza occasionale della coppia sposata.*


Cappero !!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cappero !!!!!


Siamo al delirio
Se ti entra in casa un ladro non puoi difenderti ma se uno entra invitato dalle moglie per scoparsela puoi denunciarlo..
Viva l'Italia si può dire?


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Siamo al delirio
> Se ti entra in casa un ladro non puoi difenderti ma se uno entra invitato dalle moglie per scoparsela puoi denunciarlo..
> Viva l'Italia si può dire?


Certo che sì 


peraltro c'è da aggiungere che se uno rientra in casa e trova il coniuge che si sollazza con un altro e gli viene malauguratamente l'idea di rinchiuderlo in una stanza o di bloccarlo in casa si potrebbe pure beccare una denuncia per sequestro di persona


----------



## Eliade (18 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Siamo al delirio
> Se ti entra in casa un ladro non puoi difenderti ma se uno entra invitato dalle moglie per scoparsela puoi denunciarlo..
> Viva l'Italia si può dire?


Ad onor del vero puoi denunciare anche il ladro. :carneval:
che poi non venga condannato è un altro discorso. 

La casa coniugale è di entrambi, mi sembra ragionevole pensare che uno dei coniugi non darebbe mai il permesso ad un estraneo d'entrare in casa per portarsi al letto il proprio coniuge.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Dicembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ad onor del vero puoi denunciare anche il ladro. :carneval:
> che poi non venga condannato è un altro discorso.
> 
> La casa coniugale è di entrambi, mi sembra ragionevole pensare che uno dei coniugi non darebbe mai il permesso ad un estraneo d'entrare in casa per portarsi al letto il proprio coniuge.


la trovo una cosa a dir poco ridicola. Ma trovo ridicole il più delle leggi italiane quindi niente di nuovo per me


----------



## perplesso (18 Dicembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non hai letto il link?
> L'invito ad entrate in una casa coniugale deve essere dato da entrambi i coniugi.
> Riporto il link:
> *Costituisce violazione di domicilio l’introduzione di un estraneo nella casa coniugale con il consenso di uno solo dei coniugi, al fine di avere un rapporto sessuale con quest’ultimo......
> .....Così, stando almeno alla sentenza in commento, il marito o la moglie che abbia trovato il coniuge a letto con un altro può denunciare l’estraneo per violazione del proprio domicilio. Si deve però trattare di casa coniugale, ossia di quella fissata dai coniugi per la loro residenza. Quindi, è escluso il reato se, ad esempio, il coniuge traditore va con l’amante nella casa in montagna o al mare, residenza occasionale della coppia sposata.*


qui manca l'elemento della sorpresa.  al momento abbiamo una videoregistrazione illegale.

a consigliare di organizzare un rientro "a sorpresa" con magari anche un paio di testimoni oculari ci s'è già pensato


----------



## trilobita (19 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> la trovo una cosa a dir poco ridicola. Ma trovo ridicole il più delle leggi italiane quindi niente di nuovo per me


Potri sbagliare,ma sono pronto a scommettere che la moglie la pensa esattamente come te.Se dovesse scegliere,preferirebbe trovarsi in casa il vicino con cui tromba,piuttosto che un ladro,di sicuro no lo denuncerebbe


----------



## JON (19 Dicembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non hai letto il link?
> L'invito ad entrate in una casa coniugale deve essere dato da entrambi i coniugi.
> Riporto il link:
> *Costituisce violazione di domicilio l’introduzione di un estraneo nella casa coniugale con il consenso di uno solo dei coniugi, al fine di avere un rapporto sessuale con quest’ultimo......
> .....Così, stando almeno alla sentenza in commento, il marito o la moglie che abbia trovato il coniuge a letto con un altro può denunciare l’estraneo per violazione del proprio domicilio. Si deve però trattare di casa coniugale, ossia di quella fissata dai coniugi per la loro residenza. Quindi, è escluso il reato se, ad esempio, il coniuge traditore va con l’amante nella casa in montagna o al mare, residenza occasionale della coppia sposata.*


Mi pareva ovvio.


----------



## JON (19 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Siamo al delirio
> Se ti entra in casa un ladro non puoi difenderti ma se uno entra invitato dalle moglie per scoparsela puoi denunciarlo..
> Viva l'Italia si può dire?


Scusa se prendo spunto da questo tuo post, che comunque può essere preso quale esempio.

Lo ripeto sin dall'inizio che qui si sta giudicando il caso in base alle proprie esperienze e peggio ancora al proprio mutuato e poco universale senso etico, quando invece bisognerebbe considerare i fatti e gli eventuali danni.

Capisco benissimo che in questi casi sia necessario mantenere un determinato contegno per non trasformare un caso di giustizia in una sceneggiata dai risvolti miseri e risibili. Ammetto che succeda anche questo, ma bisogna anche considerare la soggettività delle persone in causa. Non è questo il problema.

Il concetto è che chiunque si introduca "furtivamente" nel domicilio altrui, che sia un ladro o il migliore sferzatore del condominio, commette un reato. È se uno dei coniugi apre la porta all'insaputa dell'altro, sta già tradendo nel momento in cui afferra la maniglia, altro che filmati da "action cam". 

Concettualmente non mi pare faccia una grinza, ma se a cavillare su questo siamo noi e, stavolta, non la giustizia allora il delirio e l'assurdità ci sono tutti, posso pure concordare.

Il problema è che in questa vicenda molti vedono solo vendetta, anche quelli che la ripudiano. Qui non si tratta di vendetta, ammesso che l'obbiettivo dell'interessato non sia ignobile, si tratta di ciò che è giusto e trattabile in sede legale in materia di matrimoni. Perché qui il danno è lo smembramento di una famiglia quale conseguenza di determinate azioni.


----------



## ugo1969 (19 Dicembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non hai letto il link?
> L'invito ad entrate in una casa coniugale deve essere dato da entrambi i coniugi.
> Riporto il link:
> *Costituisce violazione di domicilio l’introduzione di un estraneo nella casa coniugale con il consenso di uno solo dei coniugi, al fine di avere un rapporto sessuale con quest’ultimo......
> .....Così, stando almeno alla sentenza in commento, il marito o la moglie che abbia trovato il coniuge a letto con un altro può denunciare l’estraneo per violazione del proprio domicilio. Si deve però trattare di casa coniugale, ossia di quella fissata dai coniugi per la loro residenza. Quindi, è escluso il reato se, ad esempio, il coniuge traditore va con l’amante nella casa in montagna o al mare, residenza occasionale della coppia sposata.*


È lo stesso principio per cui se lo fanno nel letto coniugale puoi chiedere i danni al traditore . I significati simbolici di certi atti hanno un valore


----------



## ugo1969 (19 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> è esattamente questa la sensazione che provo e provai anche io.. e mi piace sottolinearla.
> 
> io credo che in situazioni simili la preoccupazione primaria sia "orientarsi" e comprendere a fondo dove si va "a finire" con le proprie reazioni, dentro di se, e rispetto agli altri.
> 
> ...


Ma lui vuole trasmetterlo in TV in prima serata o farlo vedere alla moglie dell amante ?


----------



## trilobita (19 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Ma lui vuole trasmetterlo in TV in prima serata o farlo vedere alla moglie dell amante ?


La prima che hai detto.
Domenica da Barbara D'Urso,in mezzo ad altri due servizi:"Gli amori di Bettarini"e"Natale in casa Siffredi"


----------



## ugo1969 (19 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> La prima che hai detto.
> Domenica da Barbara D'Urso,in mezzo ad altri due servizi:"Gli amori di Bettarini"e"Natale in casa Siffredi"


Ma no !


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Scusa se prendo spunto da questo tuo post, che comunque può essere preso quale esempio.
> 
> Lo ripeto sin dall'inizio che qui si sta giudicando il caso in base alle proprie esperienze e peggio ancora al proprio mutuato e poco universale senso etico, quando invece bisognerebbe considerare i fatti e gli eventuali danni.
> 
> ...


.
Ecco io mi concentrerei su questo, "fregandomene" della legge
Cioè la cosa "grave" e inaccettabile per me è che mio marito l'abbia fatta entrare non che lei ci sia entrata
Quindi denunciare lei per me è deresponsabilizzare lui in primis
Ho sposato lui e ho sposato lui perchè lo credevo in un certo modo, con una certa etica con una certa morale
Ora, vedere quel filmato mi farebbe capire che non ho sposato chi pensavo che fosse e prendo provvedimenti per questo
L'altra non l'ho sposata, non mi frega di che morale abbia e di sicuro mi sentirei ridicola a denunciarla per questo
cioè io denuncio una che è entrata in casa mia invitata da mio marito che voleva scoparsela. Boh se a voi non suona ridicolo sarò fatta male io
Domani vado a denunciare il suo collega che sabato è salito 5 minuti in casa nostra e io non lo sapevo. Poi denuncio gli amici dei miei figli, e gli zii che sono passati per fare gli auguri
Ero all'oscuro di tutto


----------



## trilobita (19 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ecco io mi concentrerei su questo, "fregandomene" della legge
> Cioè la cosa "grave" e inaccettabile per me è che mio marito l'abbia fatta entrare non che lei ci sia entrata
> Quindi denunciare lei per me è deresponsabilizzare lui in primis
> ...


Paragone non calzante


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Paragone non calzante


.
Perchè sono entrati senza il mio permesso e hanno fatto quello che mio marito e i miei figli gli hanno permesso di fare?
Sicuramente estremizzato ma non cambia
La legge non dice che è reato solo se entri a scopare il coniuge


----------



## Skorpio (19 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



ugo1969 ha detto:


> Ma lui vuole trasmetterlo in TV in prima serata o farlo vedere alla moglie dell amante ?


Io questo non lo so, Ugo.. come diceva ieri [MENTION=6802]delfino curioso[/MENTION] , non faccio il processo alle intenzioni.

Ma se io fossi la moglie a cui porta a visionare quel filmato, in ipotesi, cascherebbe molto ma molto male.

Lo farei a pezzi moralmente, perché intuirei subito che vengo usato per una sua vendetta personale di coppia.

E io quando vengo usato lo capisco al volo, spesso assecondo, ma lo decido io. 

Avrebbe ben poca soddisfazione, rispetto le sue velleità iniziali, lo farei sentire l'essere più inutile e ignobile che striscia sulla terra.

Poi.. A casa mia, a porte chiuse, col mio partner me la vedrei io, e sarebbero cazzi duri

Ma a porte chiuse

Come una squadra. A spogliatoi chiusi si fanno i conti


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io questo non lo so, Ugo.. come diceva ieri @_delfino curioso_ , non faccio il processo alle intenzioni.
> 
> Ma se io fossi la moglie a cui porta a visionare quel filmato, in ipotesi, cascherebbe molto ma molto male.
> 
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## ugo1969 (19 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ecco io mi concentrerei su questo, "fregandomene" della legge
> Cioè la cosa "grave" e inaccettabile per me è che mio marito l'abbia fatta entrare non che lei ci sia entrata
> Quindi denunciare lei per me è deresponsabilizzare lui in primis
> ...


Che discorso è ? Anche io non denuncerei ma è per sottolineare che certe azioni in determinati contesti sono visti ancor più negativamente e pare che il legislatore ne abbia tenuto conto .


----------



## ugo1969 (19 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io questo non lo so, Ugo.. come diceva ieri [MENTION=6802]delfino curioso[/MENTION] , non faccio il processo alle intenzioni.
> 
> Ma se io fossi la moglie a cui porta a visionare quel filmato, in ipotesi, cascherebbe molto ma molto male.
> 
> ...


Tu sei tu , lui è' lui  e lei la moglie e' lei.  Cosa ne sai echi sei per giudicare .


----------



## trilobita (19 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> Tu sei tu , lui è' lui  e lei la moglie e' lei.  Cosa ne sai echi sei per giudicare .


Ugo,tu hai iformato la moglie del figo.Come ti è sembrata,risentita nei tuoi confronti,o ti ha ringraxiato


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2016)

Se la mia vicina mi venisse a informare che suo marito se la intende con mia moglie, le sarei solo grato.
Grato di avermi aperto gli occhi, nient'altro.
Mi incazzerei molto a sapere che tutti erano al corrente di cose che riguardavano anche me e non me l'hanno detto per tutelarmi.
Tutelarmi nella conservazione delle illusioni?
Per quanto riguarda il video, nel caso ipotetico accadesse tale evento, inviterei amabilmente la vicina a condividerlo con me sul divano in assenza di mia moglie...:carneval:


----------



## JON (19 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ecco io mi concentrerei su questo, "fregandomene" della legge
> Cioè la cosa "grave" e inaccettabile per me è che mio marito l'abbia fatta entrare non che lei ci sia entrata
> Quindi denunciare lei per me è deresponsabilizzare lui in primis
> ...


Continui a puntare il dito sul bersaglio sbagliato.
Qui non si tratta propriamente di violazione di domicilio, si tratta del fatto che il tuo coniuge abbia favorito un reato compiuto ai tuoi danni. Che poi il Golden boy del palazzo ha fatto il suo "dovere" a me, sinceramente, non me ne può fregare di meno, per me è soltanto uno che si condanna da solo se vogliamo considerare l'aspetto etico e morale della faccenda.

Ora, prendiamo i fatti per quanto è stato qui riferito e diamo per scontato che non ci siano altri risvolti. Diciamo che lui è un marito devoto e lei una moglie che aprirebbe le porte della loro casa anche a babbo Natale. Ovviamente non lo direbbe mai al marito, come potrebbe credere che si tratti solo di Santa Claus.

Il problema nasce quando per la legge, da una situazione del genere, viene fuori che la parte lesa si vede sfrattata da quella stessa casa e per giunta tenuta a pagare alimenti ad una persona con la quale ha scoperto di non voler più condividere nemmeno l'aria che respira. Se c'è un problema di genere, come diceva la Brunetta, è qui che andrebbe ricercato. Ma lascerei perdere, perché la giustizia seppur a volte opinabilmente incongrua, in realtà mira alla tutela delle persone più deboli e che più partirebbero le ulteriori conseguenze di una situazione già compromessa. I figli. Ne viene che le soluzioni possibili non sono mai ideali, ma di sicuro improntate al male minore.

E allora? Allora a quest'uomo andrebbe almeno riconosciuto che l'addebito ricada sulla moglie, a prescindere dalle scelte economiche e logistiche fatte a discrezione dell'eventuale sede giudiziaria. Perché non so se si è notato, sempre stando hai fatti qui raccontati, la moglie messa alle strette ha già fatto sfoggio di un becero opportunismo e di una deprecabile slealtà che ha paragone le scopate che si è fatta nel lettone di famiglia sono poca cosa.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Continui a puntare il dito sul bersaglio sbagliato.
> Qui non si tratta propriamente di violazione di domicilio, si tratta del fatto che il tuo coniuge abbia favorito un reato compiuto ai tuoi danni. Che poi il Golden boy del palazzo ha fatto il suo "dovere" a me, sinceramente, non me ne può fregare di meno, per me è soltanto uno che si condanna da solo se vogliamo considerare l'aspetto etico e morale della faccenda.
> 
> Ora, prendiamo i fatti per quanto è stato qui riferito e diamo per scontato che non ci siano altri risvolti. Diciamo che lui è un marito devoto e lei una moglie che aprirebbe le porte della loro casa anche a babbo Natale. Ovviamente non lo direbbe mai al marito, come potrebbe credere che si tratti solo di Santa Claus.
> ...


Non ti seguo
In che modo tutelo i miei figli se denuncio lui per essere entrato in casa mia senza il mio permesso?
In che modo tutelo i miei figli mostrando quel filmato?
Sul fatto che essendo un uomo purtroppo alla fine nonostante tutto dovrà lasciare lui la casa concordo con te, ho sempre sostenuto che sia una legge assurda.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



ugo1969 ha detto:


> Tu sei tu , lui è' lui  e lei la moglie e' lei.  Cosa ne sai echi sei per giudicare .


Ma l'ho spiegato prima...

Io sono un tale che sta tranquillo nel suo ufficio, e si vede piombare una persona di sesso femminile che dopo essersi frettolosamente presentata, apre un clip dal suo cellulare e me lo mostra, in cui mia moglie e suo marito scopano.

Io sono un mezzo, uno strumento, e nelle speranze di quella signora in evidente difficoltà, sono un uomo da USARE per consumare una sua vendetta personale.

e me ne accorgerei all'istante... e non avrei la minima pietà verso un simile atteggiamento.

dove hai letto un giudizio mio verso qualcuno?... io non giudico nessuno.. 

ma se vengo cercato per essere usato per consumare vendette personali,  so farmi trovare... ma nel modo che dico io, non nel modo che spera chi mi ha cercato


----------



## JON (19 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ti seguo
> In che modo tutelo i miei figli se denuncio lui per essere entrato in casa mia senza il mio permesso?
> In che modo tutelo i miei figli mostrando quel filmato?
> Sul fatto che essendo un uomo purtroppo alla fine nonostante tutto dovrà lasciare lui la casa concordo con te, ho sempre sostenuto che sia una legge assurda.


E invece no, la legge non è assurda, proprio perché è lei che tutela, o almeno ci prova, i figli.

In questo caso mi accontenterei del riconoscimento delle responsabilità. Un magro riconoscimento. Ma sentire di lei che dopo tutto questo nega le evidenze a dispetto di una decenza e di una forma di lealtà quantomeno residua, sarebbe il minimo dovuto.


----------



## ugo1969 (19 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ugo,tu hai iformato la moglie del figo.Come ti è sembrata,risentita nei tuoi confronti,o ti ha ringraxiato



incazzatissima ma non con me, assolutamente. e neppure mi ha guardato con disprezzo anzi, il disprezzo l ho visto verso il marito, soprattutto quando ha saputo lo stato di estrema fragilità di mia moglie, questo non per giustificare mia moglie ma per contestualizzare.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> E invece no, la legge non è assurda, proprio perché è lei che tutela, o almeno ci prova, i figli.
> 
> In questo caso mi accontenterei del riconoscimento delle responsabilità. Un magro riconoscimento. Ma sentire di lei che dopo tutto questo nega le evidenze a dispetto di una decenza e di una forma di lealtà quantomeno residua, sarebbe il minimo dovuto.


.
Non mi hai risposto


----------



## spleen (19 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Continui a puntare il dito sul bersaglio sbagliato.
> Qui non si tratta propriamente di violazione di domicilio, si tratta del fatto che il tuo coniuge abbia favorito un reato compiuto ai tuoi danni. Che poi il Golden boy del palazzo ha fatto il suo "dovere" a me, sinceramente, non me ne può fregare di meno, per me è soltanto uno che si condanna da solo se vogliamo considerare l'aspetto etico e morale della faccenda.
> 
> Ora, prendiamo i fatti per quanto è stato qui riferito e diamo per scontato che non ci siano altri risvolti. Diciamo che lui è un marito devoto e lei una moglie che aprirebbe le porte della loro casa anche a babbo Natale. Ovviamente non lo direbbe mai al marito, come potrebbe credere che si tratti solo di Santa Claus.
> ...


Quoto e vedo che sai spiegarti moltomeglio di me. Aggiungo una cosa da nulla (che per certe persone potrà contare poco intendo) ma che per me è essenziale: Io pretenderei giustizia non solo per una questione di alimenti o affidamenti o sailcazzo, io pretenderei giustizia per una faccenda di dignità pesonale. E in questo conta poco che l'abbia fatto a casa, una che si comporta come la signora, negando l'evidenza significa primariamente che vuole prendermi per il sedere e scusate se è poco ma io col cazzo che ci starei a sta farsa.


----------



## JON (19 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Non mi hai risposto


Cosa? Che lui potrebbe usare certi mezzi solo per vendetta personale perché guidato da una rabbia incontrollabile e che non considera i figli e le conseguenze che subiranno? Che si tratta di uno stupido egoista? Se le cose stanno così allora merita la moglie che ha e che si sta rivelando per quella che è.

In realtà se non ti rispondo è perché oltre che opinabili certe questioni sono anche strumentalizzabili. Figuriamoci poi a volerne fare una questione morale.


----------



## JON (19 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Quoto e vedo che sai spiegarti moltomeglio di me. Aggiungo una cosa da nulla (che per certe persone potrà contare poco intendo) ma che per me è essenziale: Io pretenderei giustizia non solo per una questione di alimenti o affidamenti o sailcazzo, io pretenderei giustizia per una faccenda di *dignità pesonale*. E in questo conta poco che l'abbia fatto a casa, una che si comporta come la signora, negando l'evidenza significa primariamente che vuole prendermi per il sedere e scusate se è poco ma io col cazzo che ci starei a sta farsa.


Infatti è proprio una questione di giustizia, di ciò che è giusto e universale come può esserlo la dignità.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma l'ho spiegato prima...
> 
> Io sono un tale che sta tranquillo nel suo ufficio, e si vede piombare una persona di sesso femminile che dopo essersi frettolosamente presentata, apre un clip dal suo cellulare e me lo mostra, in cui mia moglie e suo marito scopano.
> 
> ...


Skorpio, io credo che in quel momento lei che hai di fianco, che ti mostra il video, non la vedresti neanche.
Saresti sconvolto per le immagini e per essere venuto a sapere qualcosa che neppure pensavi potesse accadere.
Potresti solo rispondere a lei con un grazie, o non dirle niente, ma il vaffanculo che partirebbe non sarebbe per l'ambasciatore in cerca di condivisione di dolore che hai al fianco, ma per chi è ripreso nel video.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Skorpio, io credo che in quel momento lei che hai di fianco, che ti mostra il video, *non la vedresti neanche.*
> Saresti sconvolto per le immagini e per essere venuto a sapere qualcosa che neppure pensavi potesse accadere.
> Potresti solo rispondere a lei con un grazie, o non dirle niente, ma il vaffanculo che partirebbe non sarebbe per l'ambasciatore in cerca di condivisione di dolore che hai al fianco, ma per chi è ripreso nel video.


Sai Danny... il problema sarebbe proprio quel neretto... "non la vedrei neanche"

e sarebbe quello il guaio... 

sarei sconvolto di sicuro... ma io so dominare molto le mie emozioni, senza farle fuoriuscire... 

resterebbe solo la rabbia, e "non vedendo l'altra" potrei liberamente scaricarla su di lei, ma non di certo urlandogli vaffanculo...

ma esprimendogli gelidamente tutta la meschinità che ai miei occhi avrebbe il suo patetico tentativo di usarmi, per strapparmi emozioni disperate, e goderne.

Che resterei col mio sconvolgimento e i miei guai, questo è certo... ma l'altra persona la lascerei da sola, col suo clip, non gli metterei mai in mano una sola emozione di me, e questo ahimè.. lo so fare anche troppo bene, credimi

mi è sufficiente capire il contesto in cui si cerca di tirarmi per la giacca, per propri scopi individuali, per attivarmi istantaneamente e cambiare marcia in un secondo

io in quei casi restituisco gelo e disprezzo.. ma mica mandando a fare in culo o tirandogli un portacenere 

ringraziare? e di cosa?

non è venuta a farmi un favore a me quella persona.. di me non gli importa una sega, anzi, auspica di vedere la mia disperazione.

di cosa dovrei dirle grazie?? 

fa (anzi tenta di fare) un favore a se stessa. 

Io per lei sarei ZERO anzi meno di ZERO.. Solo uno strumentino che prova a usare per leccarsi le ferite

e quando si è grandi le ferite ci si leccano da soli, io non sono disponibile, specialmente se tirato per la giacca

anche qui dentro temo di averlo dimostrato in passato, in varie circostanze...  e sicuramente qualcuno ci è rimasto male.. (una prece )

POi.. dopo.. a casa.. a porte chiuse, libero spazio alle emozioni...

quando scopersi il tradimento, chiamai al telefono lei e le dissi di passarmi lui, e con voce gelida gli dissi di rimettersi alla guida e riaccompagnarla a casa. punto. stop

nessuna emozione sul piatto.

gelo

credo di averne parlato in passato


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sai Danny... il problema sarebbe proprio quel neretto... "non la vedrei neanche"
> 
> e sarebbe quello il guaio...
> 
> ...


Io invece la ringrazierei.
Perché in fin dei conti mi ha aperto gli occhi.
Ognuno ha una reazione diversa: non esistono regole.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2016)

Non c'è niente di peggio che una vita con una sconosciuta.
Con una persona che credi sia in un modo ma in realtà è tutt'altro.
Meglio una persona al fianco di cui conosci i difetti, anche importanti, piuttosto di una di cui ti illudi sia la perfezione in terra.
E' un modo per crescere, per rendersi conto del fatto che non siamo al centro del mondo e nulla ruota intorno a noi.
Se qualcuno ti fa presente di aver vissuto in un limbo, perché prendersela con lui e non con chi quel limbo lo ha creato?
E il responsabile non è mica solo chi tradisce, che mente, se io pretendo di conservare le illusioni tutta la vita.
Sono io, che accetto e pretendo il limbo, che aspiro a una vita che non accetta diversità e differenze, ma soprattutto nega l'importanza della consapevolezza.
Ecco: se tu mi dici che mia moglie mi tradisce, ora io divento consapevole.
E me la prendo con te che mi fai notare che io non "vedevo"?
Ma me la prendo prima di tutto con me che son stato cieco, e poi con chi mi ha mentito.
Tu che mi metti al corrente sei uno strumento necessario per la mia consapevolezza.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Io invece la ringrazierei.
> Perché in fin dei conti mi ha aperto gli occhi.
> Ognuno ha una reazione diversa: non esistono regole.


si.. è vero... hai avuto un panorama che non conoscevi, è assolutamente così

ma ti chiedo: sei sicuro che era il suo scopo?

a questo serve sciogliere le dinamiche...

perché lei che fosse venuta a raccontarti tutto, non era certo guidata da alcun interesse "altruistico e umanitario" nell'aprirti gli occhi

ti apre gli occhi di sicuro... ma mica quello era il suo tormento che l'ha condotta da te

le situazioni si definiscono attraverso le azioni, e attraverso le finalità che sono ad esse connesse

poi... che io abbia aperto gli occhi e mi separi, è un altro discorso, ed è un effetto collaterale

e se io vado a casa e ammazzo mia moglie?
e se poi finisco dentro con 20 anni di galera?
e se poi i figli finiscono in un orfanatrofio?

succede, eh..? purtroppo succede... basta accendere la tv

è ancora un grosso favore?

ma grazie di cosa??? a me quella non sarebbe venuta a farmi un favore, ma a cercare liberamente di rovinarmi la vita, per alleviare un suo disagio,  altro che favore

questo nella panoramica che leggerei io

i favori io li chiedo, se li voglio..


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> si.. è vero... hai avuto un panorama che non conoscevi, è assolutamente così
> 
> ma ti chiedo: *sei sicuro che era il suo scopo?
> *
> ...


Sul neretto: non è importante quale fosse lo scopo in origine, ma il risultato che ha ottenuto.
Se io, dopo la sua rivelazione, sono più consapevole della mia relazione e ho modo di fare delle scelte nella vita su questa base, perché dovrei andare a interrogarmi sulle reali intenzioni di lei?
E' ovvio che non può averlo fatto per affetto, solidarietà, amicizia, soprattutto nell'ipotesi che a noi lei fosse pure sconosciuta.
Ma se lei, avendo uno scopo suo, personale, cosa che è alla base della maggior parte delle azioni, di rimando ha causato qualche beneficio su di me, perché dovrei interrogarmi sul fatto che questi benefici siano intenzionali o no?
Ci sono, ed è sufficiente.
L'altro errore è considerare l'avvenuta consapevolezza un problema.
Ma è un problema se sono un criminale di base e faccio una strage, nel qual caso sono comunque sempre io a essere responsabile: se non sono capace di gestire la mia parte violenta e scateno la bestia in maniera incontrollata, non è l'elemento scatenante il responsabile.
C'è che sono un criminale. 
E' ancora un problema se pretendo di vivere nel mondo delle fiabe, ma anche questo è un problema mio.
Io, sinceramente, preferisco di gran lungo essere venuto a conoscenza del tradimento di mia moglie e "vedere" lei come è realmente, piuttosto che fare il marito convinto di essere l'unico e insostituibile uomo della sua vita.
E' servito a rendermi conto di tante, tante cose di cui prima non ero capace di accorgermi.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Sul neretto: non è importante quale fosse lo scopo in origine, ma il risultato che ha ottenuto.
> Se io, dopo la sua rivelazione, sono più consapevole della mia relazione e ho modo di fare delle scelte nella vita su questa base, perché dovrei andare a interrogarmi sulle reali intenzioni di lei?
> .


per imparare a distinguere le persone che ti stanno apparentemente vicino e ti fanno confidenze per un loro ESCLUSIVO interesse, rispetto a quelle che ti stanno vicino per il TUO reale interesse

e i due interessi possono anche inforcare e coincidere... come in questo caso... ci mancherebbe altro

e io come te, userei a dovere le "informazioni" sulle attività sessuali segrete di mia moglie

ma non gli direi certo "grazie".. bensì la farei emotivamente a pezzi 

la giustizia è giustizia... 

anche quando venni tradito io, mi confidai con una sola persona, una mia amica.. 

e mi dette sul momento tante rabbiose indicazioni... ma non erano per il MIO interesse, ma per il SUO interesse 

infatti la smollai seduta stante, e da allora non gli ho rivolto mai più la parola


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2016)

Vediamo la cosa sotto un altro punto di vista.
Mettiamo che io sappia di una relazione extra di una persona che a un certo punto si trova a non onorare un debito economico con me.
Io la sollecito e lei fa finta di niente, prendendomi in giro.
All'ultimo giro, le faccio presente che è il caso che lei mi dia quanto mi spetta, perché sono a conoscenza di alcuni fatti che lei vuole tenere segreti.
"Eh ma questo è un ricatto".
in tutta sincerità, voi, che scelta avreste fatto?
L'onestà in tutto, senza ricorrere allo strumento del ricatto, accettando di perdere i soldi, pur di mantenere un profilo onesto, lasciando questa persona impunita in tutto?
O far comprendere che una persona che ha qualcosa da nascondere (e quindi non ha comportamenti corretti) non può mostrarsi troppo arrogante con chi sa?
Perché in fin dei conti se io ho qualcosa da nascondere, per ingraziarmi la complicità altrui, mi rendo più disponibile verso gli altri, o no?
E se non lo faccio, sono un incosciente arrogante.
Che è un po' il sistema vigente in politica, soprattutto quando si tratta di sistemi politici bipolari: non ci si pesta i piedi a vicenda.


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> per imparare a distinguere le persone che ti stanno apparentemente vicino e ti fanno confidenze per un loro ESCLUSIVO interesse, rispetto a quelle che ti stanno vicino per il TUO reale interesse
> 
> e i due interessi possono anche inforcare e coincidere... come in questo caso... ci mancherebbe altro
> 
> ...


Però anche tu ammetti di averla usata.


----------



## marietto (19 Dicembre 2016)

In questo universo parallelo, Neo si prenderebbe la pillola blu e vai di mondo dei sogni... Durata del film 30 minuti circa...

Certo, in compenso ci risparmieremmo il 2 e il 3... :carneval:

[video=youtube_share;EVzK0O_QEgU]https://youtu.be/EVzK0O_QEgU[/video]


----------



## Skorpio (19 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Però anche tu ammetti di averla usata.


E certo che l'ho usata.. da amica, per confidargli il casino che stavo passando, come lei a volte usava me per confrontarsi coi casini suoi...

Da amici

Solo che lei cominciò a inveire contro mia moglie, dicendo che dovevo svegliarmi e guardarmi intorno, che x come ero io  lei meriterebbe 100 volte le corna che mi aveva fatto, che gli avrebbe dato 1 mese suo marito cosi capiva quanto aveva veramente.. etc etc....  Discorsi cosi

E voleva in qualche modo "prestarsi" alla vendetta... 

Che amica è questa? Una amica interessata e basta


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E certo che l'ho usata.. da amica, per confidargli il casino che stavo passando, come lei a volte usava me per confrontarsi coi casini suoi...
> 
> Da amici
> 
> ...


Lei ha esposto il suo sentire, il suo modo di vivere la cosa (ed è capitato pure a me di vivere qualcosa di simile).
Tu non eri d'accordo, semplicemente.
E' difficile comprendere un tradimento da interlocutore, perché manca il coinvolgimento.
E' qualcosa che fa paura e che si tiene lontano da sé, e pertanto scatena rabbia e voglia di rivalsa in chi ne discute.
Io ricordo un'altra amica con cui uscii, mi guardò, mi donò una serie di sorrisi, e continuammo a discutere per tutto il tempo di come alla volta dei 40 cambiasse il modo di vedere certe situazioni.
Non ho mai capito se avesse compreso la mia sofferenza, ma comunque mi regalò qualche momento di leggerezza, e fu bastante.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Lei ha esposto il suo sentire, il suo modo di vivere la cosa (ed è capitato pure a me di vivere qualcosa di simile).
> Tu non eri d'accordo, semplicemente.
> E' difficile comprendere un tradimento da interlocutore, perché manca il coinvolgimento.
> E' qualcosa che fa paura e che si tiene lontano da sé, e pertanto scatena rabbia e voglia di rivalsa in chi ne discute.
> ...


Danny..  ma io gli parlavo di me, di come mi sentivo da uomo, delle sensazioni mie personali del momento.. Io volevo confrontarmi su di me

E lei ribatteva come?
Lei è una...
Lei è una..
Lei è una...

Io il mio rapporto lo difendo, fosse l'ultima cosa che faccio prima di dargli fuoco. 
Facile farlo quando va tutto bene, difficile farlo quando va tutto male

E capisco il bisogno di smarcarsi x scaricare la rabbia, lo capisco

Ma Non avevo bisogno di sentirmi suggerire coloriti aggettivi x la mia lei

A quelli ci penso io, in privato e con lei, sono cose nostre.

Avevo bisogno di parlare di ME


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Danny..  ma io gli parlavo di me, di come mi sentivo da uomo, delle sensazioni mie personali del momento.. Io volevo confrontarmi su di me
> 
> E lei ribatteva come?
> Lei è una...
> ...


.
Ultimamente in un giorno in cui mi sono confidata con un amico ed ero particolarmente arrabbiata con mio marito ho apprezzato che lui cercasse di aiutarmi a vedere il lato positivo e di non appoggiare la mia rabbia  contro di lui.
PEr un momento ho perso di vista il grassetto cosa che invece di solito è un punto fermo
Anche in questo forum spesso non scrivo cose di mio marito perchè so che faticherei a leggere giudizi negativi su di lui. giudizi che magari condivido ma che penso debbano restare tra noi


----------



## Skorpio (19 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ultimamente in un giorno in cui mi sono confidata con un amico ed ero particolarmente arrabbiata con mio marito ho apprezzato che lui cercasse di aiutarmi a vedere il lato positivo e di non appoggiare la mia rabbia  contro di lui.
> PEr un momento ho perso di vista il grassetto cosa che invece di solito è un punto fermo
> Anche in questo forum spesso non scrivo cose di mio marito perchè so che faticherei a leggere giudizi negativi su di lui. giudizi che magari condivido ma che penso debbano restare tra noi


Io ci credo molto a questo concetto.
È una questione di onore. Onore di coppia intendo.
Poi... Quando non si è più coppia, liberi tutti..

Io peraltro anche in questo caso evito.
Sono pezzi di vita mia

Tanto so benissimo che per ogni parola di disprezzo possa aver per una ex, ne avrà altrettante lei x me da dire a chissà chi..


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io ci credo molto a questo concetto.
> È una questione di onore. Onore di coppia intendo.
> Poi... Quando non si è più coppia, liberi tutti..
> 
> ...


.
siamo simili
Parlare male di persone con cui siamo stati a diversi livelli sminuisce noi stessi
O almeno io mi sento stupida a farlo
Poi mi capita di farlo, magari parlando anche di amicizia, ma più che dire quanto stronzi sono gli altri dico quanto stupida sono stata io a non capire.
Dire che mio marito (es) è uno stronzo e starci insieme sminuisce me non lui
E' una cosa di cui spesso abbiamo parlato qui


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Danny..  ma io gli parlavo di me, di come mi sentivo da uomo, delle sensazioni mie personali del momento.. Io volevo confrontarmi su di me
> 
> E lei ribatteva come?
> Lei è una...
> ...





farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ultimamente in un giorno in cui mi sono confidata con un amico ed ero particolarmente arrabbiata con mio marito ho apprezzato che lui cercasse di aiutarmi a vedere il lato positivo e di non appoggiare la mia rabbia  contro di lui.
> *PEr un momento ho perso di vista il grassetto cosa che invece di solito è un punto fermo*
> Anche in questo forum spesso non scrivo cose di mio marito perchè so che faticherei a leggere giudizi negativi su di lui. giudizi che magari condivido ma che penso debbano restare tra noi


Condivido


----------



## danny (19 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Danny..  ma io gli parlavo di me, di come mi sentivo da uomo, delle sensazioni mie personali del momento.. Io volevo confrontarmi su di me
> 
> E lei ribatteva come?
> Lei è una...
> ...



Ma nel momento in cui tu esponi il tuo rapporto ai giudizi degli altri non lo difendi più.
E' come quando sono venuto qui... mica potevo arrabbiarmi con chi non è d'accordo con me, se io racconto certe cose mi posso aspettare che altri giudichino secondo il loro modo di vedere le cose.
Poi io posso valutare se è adatto per me o meno, ma - se rimane educato e non gratuito - non posso prendermela con chi è di fronte se non la pensa come me e non mi dà quello che cerco.
E, ripeto, è capitato pure a me con una mia amica.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



danny ha detto:


> Ma nel momento in cui tu esponi il tuo rapporto ai giudizi degli altri non lo difendi più.
> E' come quando sono venuto qui... mica potevo arrabbiarmi con chi non è d'accordo con me, se io racconto certe cose mi posso aspettare che altri giudichino secondo il loro modo di vedere le cose.
> Poi io posso valutare se è adatto per me o meno, ma - se rimane educato e non gratuito - non posso prendermela con chi è di fronte se non la pensa come me e non mi dà quello che cerco.
> E, ripeto, è capitato pure a me con una mia amica.


Il difendere è una questione tutta individuale... Il giudizio degli altri poco c'entra.

Significa in pratica non sputare tu x primo nel piatto dove mangi, almeno finché ci mangi.

Poi gli altri ti potranno dire che quel che mangi tu non lo darebbero nemmeno al gatto, e che loro pasteggiano a champagne al "Cafe de Paris" a Montecarlo. E magari è anche vero, e può esser spunto di riflessione, perché no.

Ma la dignità di non sputare nel piatto dove mangi, quella è importante non perderla, secondo me.

Quella è la difesa di cui parlo


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il difendere è una questione tutta individuale... Il giudizio degli altri poco c'entra.
> 
> Significa in pratica non sputare tu x primo nel piatto dove mangi, almeno finché ci mangi.
> 
> ...


Quoto
Un conto è fare quello che ha fatto [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] o io nell'esporre le nostre storie e nel ricevere giudizi positivi e negativi, un contro è appunto sputare dove si mangia cosa che nessuno dei ha mai fatto (anche se magari a tratti la tentazione c'è stata)


----------



## Skorpio (19 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Un conto è fare quello che ha fatto [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] o io nell'esporre le nostre storie e nel ricevere giudizi positivi e negativi, un contro è appunto sputare dove si mangia cosa che nessuno dei ha mai fatto (anche se magari a tratti la tentazione c'è stata)


Assolutamente si.. 

Si può astrattamente stare dentro un rapporto senza sesso senza sorriso senza nulla.. Ma con dignità, senza sputarci dentro.

Cosi come si può stare in un rapporto pieno di ogni che, ma senza dignità, sputandoci dentro pubblicamente e privatamente a ogni buona occasione.

Io queste cose, quando mi cadono sott'occhio, le noto, più che la contabilità delle scopate o altri connotati puramente materiali.


----------



## delfino curioso (19 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Quoto e vedo che sai spiegarti moltomeglio di me. Aggiungo una cosa da nulla (che per certe persone potrà contare poco intendo) ma che per me è essenziale: Io pretenderei giustizia non solo per una questione di alimenti o affidamenti o sailcazzo, io pretenderei giustizia per una faccenda di dignità pesonale. E in questo conta poco che l'abbia fatto a casa, una che si comporta come la signora, negando l'evidenza significa primariamente che vuole prendermi per il sedere e scusate se è poco ma io col cazzo che ci starei a sta farsa.



Concordo. un po come la storia del nostro caro Franky che se non si attrezzava subiva un'ingiustizia unica, come si sul dire dalle mie parti "curnut e maziat"


----------



## JON (20 Dicembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Concordo. un po come la storia del nostro caro Franky che se non si attrezzava subiva un'ingiustizia unica, come si sul dire dalle mie parti "curnut e maziat"


...e mazziat


----------



## trilobita (20 Dicembre 2016)

Ricky,aggiornamenti?


----------



## delfino curioso (20 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> ...e mazziat


la doppia "Z" dipende da se sei più cornuto o più mazziato...........


----------



## trilobita (20 Dicembre 2016)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> la doppia "Z" dipende da se sei più cornuto o più mazziato...........


Dipende anche da quanto è zzzoccola lei


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Scusa se prendo spunto da questo tuo post, che comunque può essere preso quale esempio.
> 
> Lo ripeto sin dall'inizio che qui si sta giudicando il caso in base alle proprie esperienze e peggio ancora al proprio mutuato e poco universale senso etico, quando invece bisognerebbe considerare i fatti e gli eventuali danni.
> 
> ...


Scusa eh. Qui si tratta di un tradimento come di mille altri per i quali magari si è consigliato comprensione. La differenza consiste nel fatto che il marito ha filmato e ha visto.


----------



## spleen (20 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa eh. Qui si tratta di un tradimento *come di mille altri* per i quali magari si è consigliato comprensione. La differenza consiste nel fatto che il marito ha filmato e ha visto.


Perchè dunque molti lo considerano particolarmente odioso? Non è forse per il fatto che è avvenuto tra le mura di casa, luogo dove generalmente una persona si sente al sicuro, e non è forse per la caparbietà di lei a voler sostenere una posizione largamente indifendibile?

Se la sostanza è sempre quella, è pur vero che ci sono anche modi che fanno sostanza, io la interpreto così. E non è che forse la comprensione di qualcuno sia stata associata ai modi?
Persino in giurisprudenza ci sono attenuanti ed aggravanti, e pur non essendo questo un delitto, chiaramente, è anche lecito pensare che la situazione in se sia odiosa.
Interpreto eh, a braccio.


----------



## void (20 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè dunque molti lo considerano particolarmente odioso? Non è forse per il fatto che è avvenuto tra le mura di casa, luogo dove generalmente una persona si sente al sicuro, e non è forse per la caparbietà di lei a voler sostenere una posizione largamente indifendibile?
> 
> Se la sostanza è sempre quella, è pur vero che ci sono anche modi che fanno sostanza, io la interpreto così. E non è che forse la comprensione di qualcuno sia stata associata ai modi?
> Persino in giurisprudenza ci sono attenuanti ed aggravanti, e pur non essendo questo un delitto, chiaramente, è anche lecito pensare che la situazione in se sia odiosa.
> Interpreto eh, a braccio.


Il tradimento è di per sé una mancanza di rispetto, poi vi possono essere mille giustificazioni, non entro nel merito.
Quello che hanno fatto, sessualmente intendo, non è niente di diverso da ciò che fanno tutti gli amanti.
Ma il farlo nel letto matrimoniale, nella casa che magari il tradito ha contribuito a comprare a fronte di sacrifici, obbligarlo a dormire dove tu hai trombato fino a qualche ora prima, è la lesione di una privacy pari a quella del filmare di nascosto, è il regalare qualcosa che non è solo tuo. 

Questo lo rende particolarmente odioso. 

Poi, il comportamento di lei non aiuta. Ripeto, non si possono dare giudizi su situazioni che non si conoscono a fondo, ma forse a quel punto l'aggressività non ci stava.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè dunque molti lo considerano particolarmente odioso? Non è forse per il fatto che è avvenuto tra le mura di casa, luogo dove generalmente una persona si sente al sicuro, e non è forse per la caparbietà di lei a voler sostenere una posizione largamente indifendibile?
> 
> Se la sostanza è sempre quella, è pur vero che ci sono anche modi che fanno sostanza, io la interpreto così. E non è che forse la comprensione di qualcuno sia stata associata ai modi?
> Persino in giurisprudenza ci sono attenuanti ed aggravanti, e pur non essendo questo un delitto, chiaramente, è anche lecito pensare che la situazione in se sia odiosa.
> Interpreto eh, a braccio.





void ha detto:


> Il tradimento è di per sé una mancanza di rispetto, poi vi possono essere mille giustificazioni, non entro nel merito.
> Quello che hanno fatto, sessualmente intendo, non è niente di diverso da ciò che fanno tutti gli amanti.
> Ma il farlo nel letto matrimoniale, nella casa che magari il tradito ha contribuito a comprare a fronte di sacrifici, obbligarlo a dormire dove tu hai trombato fino a qualche ora prima, è la lesione di una privacy pari a quella del filmare di nascosto, è il regalare qualcosa che non è solo tuo.
> 
> ...


Appunto. Odioso e aggravante farlo in casa, ma pure filmare non è bello.
Si è rotto il rapporto di fiducia. Quello che resta è il tradimento.
Io credo che sul perché più che violazione di domicilio pesi la violazione del talamo si debba riflettere.
L'accenno a "la casa che lui ha pagato" per me dice tante cose.
Riporta sempre su quel piano.


----------



## marietto (20 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Odioso e aggravante farlo in casa, ma pure filmare non è bello.
> Si è rotto il rapporto di fiducia. Quello che resta è il tradimento.
> Io credo che sul perché più che violazione di domicilio pesi la violazione del talamo si debba riflettere.
> L'accenno a "la casa che lui ha pagato" per me dice tante cose.
> Riporta sempre su quel piano.


Lei ha deciso di portarsi l'amante in casa per trombarselo nel talamo coniugale.

Lui aveva dei sospetti e ha deciso di filmare cosa succedeva, ammesso che qualcosa succedesse (e succedeva).

Le due cose non hanno le medesime malevole intenzioni e anche il solo paragonarle o ancora peggio trovarle praticamente "pari" é "peloso", a mio parere... Vuole sostenere un concetto per me insostenibile.

Che le situazioni in caso di tradimento non abbiano aggravanti o attuenuanti e che le circostanze non contino, secondo me semplicemente non è vero...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Lei ha deciso di portarsi l'amante in casa per trombarselo nel talamo coniugale.
> 
> Lui aveva dei sospetti e ha deciso di filmare cosa succedeva, ammesso che qualcosa succedesse (e succedeva).
> 
> ...


Certo che è vero. Quello che noto è che "in casa MIA" assume negli uomini un peso particolare.
Io sono stata tradita (anche) in casa MIA, ma non è quello che mi ha pesato, semmai il fatto che era casa NOSTRA. Mi spiego?


----------



## marietto (20 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che è vero. Quello che noto è che "in casa MIA" assume negli uomini un peso particolare.
> Io sono stata tradita (anche) in casa MIA, ma non è quello che mi ha pesato, semmai il fatto che era casa NOSTRA. Mi spiego?


Chiaro, ha una valenza simbolica, è il solo fatto che non sia stata considerata è un'aggravante...

E, insisto... Le circostanze e le situazioni aggravano o attanuano sempre, non solo nei tradimenti, ma in ogni altra cosa nella vita... Non contano per i robot, forse...


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Lei ha deciso di portarsi l'amante in casa per trombarselo nel talamo coniugale.
> 
> Lui aveva dei sospetti e ha deciso di filmare cosa succedeva, ammesso che qualcosa succedesse (e succedeva).
> 
> ...


Diciamo che lui ha posizionato la gopro in camera da letto. Se gli amanti non avessero fatto sesso lì non sarebbero stati ripresi.
Io ho posizionato un registratore in sala. Se non si fossero telefonati per 6 ore non li avrei ascoltati.


----------



## danny (20 Dicembre 2016)

Ognuno ha i suoi simboli. A me ha dato fastidio che scegliessero il motel.
Quando non eravamo sposati lei si è sempre rifiutata di andarci perché li considerava luoghi sordidi da zoccole. 
Ho dovuto accettare il suo radicale cambiamento di opinione, ma anche la mia totale esclusione da questa esperienza di cambiamento.


----------



## trilobita (20 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che lui ha posizionato la gopro in camera da letto. Se gli amanti non avessero fatto sesso lì non sarebbero stati ripresi.
> Io ho posizionato un registratore in sala. Se non si fossero telefonati per 6 ore non li avrei ascoltati.


Danny,sono incuriosito dal fatto che ti ricordi tutto alla perfezione,parlando della.tua storia.
Ti è difficile dimenticare oppure continui a riviverle perché ne parli qui.
Io mi ricordo la sofferenza,il senso di smarrimento,panico,ma tanti dettagli anche importanti,ormai mi sfuggono,boh


----------



## marietto (20 Dicembre 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ognuno ha i suoi simboli. A me ha dato fastidio che scegliessero il motel.
> Quando non eravamo sposati lei si è sempre rifiutata di andarci perché li considerava luoghi sordidi da zoccole.
> Ho dovuto accettare il suo radicale cambiamento di opinione, ma anche la mia totale esclusione da questa esperienza di cambiamento.


Non proprio, secondo me; nel tuo caso ha fatto un'altra delle cose che possono essere recepite come "disprezzo". Ha fatto qualcosa con lui che aveva sempre negato a te. Questo è quello che ti ha dato fastidio, non tanto il motel come simbolo in se, ma la concessione ad altri di qualcosa a te sempre negato.

Certo, i simboli possono cambiare, ma il talamo coniugale, il fare entrare estranei nelle zone più intime della casa dove vivi anche tu e anche i figli, è abbastanza universale. Se fosse successo per davvero, non so se poi tu l'avresti presa con questa indifferenza, ricordo che considerasti grave il suo fare un regalo a tua figlia senza che tu sapessi niente della vicenda, e simbolicamente siamo da quelle parti, a mio parere (ma la violazione della casa di famiglia resta peggio, secondo me)


----------



## ugo1969 (20 Dicembre 2016)

void ha detto:


> Il tradimento è di per sé una mancanza di rispetto, poi vi possono essere mille giustificazioni, non entro nel merito.
> Quello che hanno fatto, sessualmente intendo, non è niente di diverso da ciò che fanno tutti gli amanti.
> Ma il farlo nel letto matrimoniale, nella casa che magari il tradito ha contribuito a comprare a fronte di sacrifici, obbligarlo a dormire dove tu hai trombato fino a qualche ora prima, è la lesione di una privacy pari a quella del filmare di nascosto, è il regalare qualcosa che non è solo tuo.
> 
> ...


Infatti e lo riscrivo che ci sono sentenze in cui il tradito ha avuto " i danni " perché tradito nel talamo . Questo per sottolineare la gravità del gesto .


----------



## danny (21 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Non proprio, secondo me; nel tuo caso ha fatto un'altra delle cose che possono essere recepite come "disprezzo". Ha fatto qualcosa con lui che aveva sempre negato a te. Questo è quello che ti ha dato fastidio, non tanto il motel come simbolo in se, ma la concessione ad altri di qualcosa a te sempre negato.
> 
> Certo, i simboli possono cambiare, ma il talamo coniugale, il fare entrare estranei nelle zone più intime della casa dove vivi anche tu e anche i figli, è abbastanza universale. Se fosse successo per davvero, non so se poi tu l'avresti presa con questa indifferenza, ricordo che considerasti grave il suo fare un regalo a tua figlia senza che tu sapessi niente della vicenda, e simbolicamente siamo da quelle parti, a mio parere (ma la violazione della casa di famiglia resta peggio, secondo me)


Sì, può essere. Non essendo avvenuto non posso parlare per esperienza, ma credo di sì, che mi avrebbe dato fastidio. Come mi diede fastidio il fatto che lei inviò alcune foto che io le avevo scattato. Sono parecchie le violazioni che chi è tradito percepisce, ma che chi tradisce non riesce a comprendere.


----------



## danny (21 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Danny,sono incuriosito dal fatto che ti ricordi tutto alla perfezione,parlando della.tua storia.
> Ti è difficile dimenticare oppure continui a riviverle perché ne parli qui.
> Io mi ricordo la sofferenza,il senso di smarrimento,panico,ma tanti dettagli anche importanti,ormai mi sfuggono,boh


Eppure a me questi avvenimenti giungono da un passato che ormai mi sembra tale.
Ne parlo con il sufficiente distacco di chi discute di avvenimenti elaborati e ormai divenuti patrimonio dell'esperienza, ma che non riescono più ad avere quell'intensità di dolore che li caratterizzavano.
Per fare un esempio, è come se parlassi dopo anni delle modalità di un incidente e delle conseguenze traumatiche successive.
Ripeto: il dolore intenso è passato, l'esperienza non è stata relegata nel subconscio ma viene rielaborata anche parlandone qui e io mi sento cambiato. Rileggendomi me ne accorgo.
Ora ho a che fare con altri problemi.
Se vogliamo.


----------



## JON (21 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa eh. Qui si tratta di un tradimento come di mille altri per i quali magari si è consigliato comprensione. La differenza consiste nel fatto che il marito ha filmato e ha visto.


Io una donna che dopo i fatti accaduti si rivolta a brutto muso non la voglio comprendere, anche se la capisco benissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Io una donna che dopo i fatti accaduti si rivolta a brutto muso non la voglio comprendere, anche se la capisco benissimo.


Chi si rivolta così ha quel carattere lì. Se l'è sposata lui. Comunque conosciamo i fatti di terza mano e il discorso deve essere solo generale, per me anche con senso di responsabilità perché non siamo in un salotto, ma in un forum pubblico.


----------



## trilobita (21 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi si rivolta così ha quel carattere lì. Se l'è sposata lui. Comunque conosciamo i fatti di terza mano e il discorso deve essere solo generale, per me anche con senso di responsabilità perché non siamo in un salotto, ma in un forum pubblico.


Jon,ti aspetto all'osteria per berci due bianchini...


----------



## JON (23 Dicembre 2016)

trilobita ha detto:


> Jon,ti aspetto all'osteria per berci due bianchini...


Trilo, volentieri, ma ti bevi pure il mio. Astemio sono...


----------



## trilobita (23 Dicembre 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Trilo, volentieri, ma ti bevi pure il mio. Astemio sono...


Peccato,perché erano già pagati da Brunetta,che pur di non sentire le nostre istigazioni a....,offre un giro


----------



## Eliade (24 Dicembre 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> qui manca l'elemento della sorpresa.  al momento abbiamo una videoregistrazione illegale.
> 
> a consigliare di organizzare un rientro "a sorpresa" con magari anche un paio di testimoni oculari ci s'è già pensato


Perplesso ma siamo un po' polemici? Lo dico davvero senza ironia o altro eh..
La mia risposta, cona la sentenza della cassazione, era al tuo "Eliade, abbi pazienza, la porta di casa non l'ha certo sfondata", cioè in merito al fatto se si può o meno denunciare l'amante. 
Poi se vuoi commentare il fatto che non abbia letto la discussione e che quindi i miei suggerimenti siano superflui, beh grazie tante, che dovrei mai dire?


----------



## Eliade (24 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> la trovo una cosa a dir poco ridicola. Ma trovo ridicole il più delle leggi italiane quindi niente di nuovo per me


Trovi ridicolo che la casa coniugale sia di entrambi i coniugi, anche se intestata ad uno solo?


----------



## Eliade (24 Dicembre 2016)

ugo1969 ha detto:


> È lo stesso principio per cui se lo fanno nel letto coniugale puoi chiedere i danni al traditore . I significati simbolici di certi atti hanno un valore


Mi sembra anche più che comprensibile, se ti sposi (civile o religiosi) è perché credi in un qualcosa comune.


----------



## Eliade (24 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ecco io mi concentrerei su questo, "fregandomene" della legge
> Cioè la cosa "grave" e inaccettabile per me è che mio marito l'abbia fatta entrare non che lei ci sia entrata
> Quindi denunciare lei per me è deresponsabilizzare lui in primis
> ...


Io non credo si tratti di morale, ma proprio di diritti legali su una casa.
La casa non è solo del marito o della moglie, ma di entrambi i coniugi. Quindi il concetto è se tu, estraneo, vuoi entrare in una casa coniugale, sappi che non hai il consenso di entrambi i "padroni di casa" per poter entrare...lo fai a tuo rischio e pericolo.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io non credo si tratti di morale, ma proprio di diritti legali su una casa.
> La casa non è solo del marito o della moglie, ma di entrambi i coniugi. Quindi il concetto è se tu, estraneo, vuoi entrare in una casa coniugale, sappi che non hai il consenso di entrambi i "padroni di casa" per poter entrare...lo fai a tuo rischio e pericolo.


Infatti.
Ed è ben diverso dagli amici dei figli che siamo ben contenti di accogliere.
Del resto abbiamo ben letto qui di amanti che non solo hanno consumato il tradimento nella casa coniugale e di FAMIGLIA, ma si sono pure permesse di criticare i gusti o la pulizia. 
Poi non credo che sia emotivamente utile accanirsi.


----------



## Eliade (24 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Ed è ben diverso dagli amici dei figli che siamo ben contenti di accogliere.
> Del resto abbiamo ben letto qui di amanti che non solo hanno consumato il tradimento nella casa coniugale e di FAMIGLIA, ma si sono pure permesse di criticare i gusti o la pulizia.
> Poi non credo che sia emotivamente utile accanirsi.


Quoto! 
:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Dicembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Perplesso ma siamo un po' polemici? Lo dico davvero senza ironia o altro eh..
> La mia risposta, cona la sentenza della cassazione, era al tuo "Eliade, abbi pazienza, la porta di casa non l'ha certo sfondata", cioè in merito al fatto se si può o meno denunciare l'amante.
> Poi se vuoi commentare il fatto che non abbia letto la discussione e che quindi i miei suggerimenti siano superflui, beh grazie tante, che dovrei mai dire?


Ma più che altro è un cacacazzi di solito .... AUGURI ELI !!!!! :kiss:


----------



## Nocciola (24 Dicembre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Trovi ridicolo che la casa coniugale sia di entrambi i coniugi, anche se intestata ad uno solo?


Trovo ridicolo denunciare una persona che entra in casa nostra invitata da mio marito


----------



## Brunetta (24 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Trovo ridicolo denunciare una persona che entra in casa nostra invitata da mio marito


Io ci ho pensato.
Poi ho lasciato perdere. Troppo costoso e doloroso.


----------

